# The Ghosts & Spirits Thread



## Sinister

While scanning the forum for a place to put this thread, I realized that there really isn't an exact place it can go. Here, is as good a place as any, I suppose. Zombie-F can move it if he likes, but until then, *Halloween* is where it will remain.

The question presented is "Do You Believe in Ghosts?" I'm not talking about "Spheres" or "Shapeless formations that may, or may not be fog or swamp gas." I'm talking about an honest to god, deceased persons apparition. If so, what experience, if any, have you had with them? So many folks have so many viewpoints on this and an afterlife, and I'm eager to know what everyone thinks.

I myself am a skeptic through and through. Unless I have irrefutable evidence that they exist, they don't. Simple as that. If you can prove me wrong, then do so. Believe me, this is one phenomenon that I would love to know existed. It would solve so many questions as far as our mortality is concerned. So there it is, guys. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Zombie-F

While I do enjoy ghost stories, I too am a skeptic. I believe there's a lot of weird stuff out there, and that ghosts may exist, but until there's some real proof out there (like I see one), I'm going to have to say I don't fully believe in them.


----------



## The Shape

I do believe in ghosts, for more than one reason. My first (and foremost) reason for believing in ghosts is I am religious, and believe there is an afterlife. For me to believe in an afterlife, and not believe in ghosts would be contradicting myself. Secondly, there have been so many sightings (many of whom are totally convinced of what they saw) for it to be untrue. 

I also new a girl who claimed that her ouija board (a real one, not Milton Bradley) was haunted. She got the name of the spirit and a background on him, and did some research. It turned out there was such thing as the spirit (both his name and his story), and he was killed by someone (I think it was his father, but I can't remember). Well, one of her friends was over her house and was very skeptical. He started cursing at the spirit/board and teased and provoked it. The next morning, he awoke to find his skateboard in shreds over him in his bed.

I also new another person who claimed that his grandmother's house was haunted. He would hear running up the stairs and the door would slam. He also claimed that the walls of the bedroom that he was sleeping in started bleeding.

Now I'm not saying that these two stories are true. They are claims from a couple of people that I used to know. But they do make pretty cool stories!


----------



## Sinister

I'm talking about HARD EVIDENCE. You are right to bring up the word "claimed" in the two instances that you did, Shape, because there's nothing in both instances that substantiates these "claims". I have to ask: Did you yourself witness ANYTHING out of the ordinary around these people? A visit to the grandmothers house, a Ouija demonstration, perhaps? If not, what even makes these people credible witnesses? There are a lot of people who believe in UFO's and Chupacabra's ( Where is Raxl, by the way?  ) and claimed to have seen them, but have yet to produce a single shred of proof.


----------



## The Shape

I'm not saying that I believe in ghosts based on these two people's claims. My main belief is that I personally believe in an afterlife. If I believe in an afterlife, then ghosts come along with that belief.

I personally don't have to "see" something to believe it is there. I believe that the universe is too large for there not to be life (whether it be intelligent life or not) somewhere other than earth. There is no hard proof that there is life outside of this planet, but that doesn't mean it's not there. 

However, I think it's good to be skeptical, because it's the skeptics that tend to prove/disprove myths. They usually call themselves scientists. If nobody challenged popular belief back in the day, then we'd still be thinking the world was flat!


----------



## DarkEmpress

I believe in ghosts.


----------



## Zombie-F

The Shape said:


> If nobody challenged popular belief back in the day, then we'd still be thinking the world was flat!


The world *isn't* flat!?! 

I believe there's an afterlife as well, but I do believe it's possible to have an afterlife without the existance of ghosts. If our spirits are transported to another plane of existance (i.e. Heaven or Hell) then it's possible ghosts on our planet don't exist because said spirits are accounted for elsewhere... unless of course, they escape. 

This is the perfect topic for Raxl to ramble on incessantly over. He's gone on ghost hunts before.


----------



## Hauntful

First of all I would have to say I love looking at Ghost pictures, and hearing about ghost stories they are very fascinating. I have been into them off and on starting when I was thirteen, but as for today I am a little skeptical but another part of me wants to believe. So basically I am in the middle. 

Sure I have my doubts and understand that sometimes we could see things like a ghost because we expect to see them, want to see them, frightened, or whatever else, but what if they are real? We have learn anything is possible and we don't completely know everything hidden in our mysterious world which makes it so interesting.

When I was thirteen years old I believe I seen a ghost, but maybe I was just over tiered. How it went was I was sleeping and in the middle of the night I woke up, and look right infront of me which I saw this ghostly figure looking at me. I couldn't make it out if it was a female but I think it was but I quickly left the room. Then I told my cousin who was babysitting me at the time, and she said you are just over tiered leave the hallway light on. So that's what I did and returned to my room and whatever it was it was gone, and that night I sleep facing the wall.

So if it wasn't for that incidence I probably be more doubtful, but even hearing some stories makes me have some belief feeling in them. Like about my aunt's story before she drowned a few months back she had this weird dream. In the dream she was walking along the beach with my deceased grandpa, then he look at her and pointed saying, "You will be next". Then months after she was found dead at her favorite camping spot. 

It's pretty creepy but that's what makes ghost stories interesting. I have some beliefs of their existence and disbelief that they are all in our minds, or are products of our own minds.


----------



## Sinister

Zombie-F said:


> The world *isn't* flat!?!
> 
> I believe there's an afterlife as well, but I do believe it's possible to have an afterlife without the existance of ghosts. If our spirits are transported to another plane of existance (i.e. Heaven or Hell) then it's possible ghosts on our planet don't exist because said spirits are accounted for elsewhere... unless of course, they escape.
> 
> This is the perfect topic for Raxl to ramble on incessantly over. He's gone on ghost hunts before.


I agree entirely with Zombie's first paragraph. However, if souls are "drawn to the light" and either go to Heaven or Hell and it is their time, I don't see how escape could be possible. You are dealing with Unversal Primal Forces here. The Creator of the Cosmos. I don't believe that any of us are able to withstand an irresistable pull as this. I agree that their are unusal occurences here and there on this planet, but I don't think ghosts have been proven to the point that they could be counted among these things.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

I don't know what to believe on this topic. Ghosts may exist or they may not.


----------



## The Shape

But legend has it that in the afterlife, there _isn't_ just heaven and hell, but a state of limbo called purgatory. Isn't it possible that being a ghost, and being stuck in once place for a long time such as the house you died in, could be a part of purgatory?


----------



## Hauntful

*Ghost Sightings, Stories, and pictures.*

*Ghost Talk!*

Have you ever seen a ghost? Or is there a family member or friend who seen a ghost? Or perhaps did you see a deceased person in a dream? Or do you have a favorite ghost story or even a favorite unexplained ghost picture? Please share your ghostly stories, and those ghostly pictures for us to see and read.

*A Ghost In My Room?*

I believe I might have seen a ghost when I was thirteen but that night I might have been over tiered so it's hard to say. How it began was during the night I was sleeping but I had woken up laying in my bed. I was looking straight in front of me and I was pretty sure I saw this ghostly white figure looking right at me. I couldn't make it out too much only that it might of been female. I was scared that I covered my eyes and left my room to tell my cousin who was baby-sitting me. She told me you're just over tiered and leave the hallway room light. So that's what I done. Then I return to my room and it was gone, and all the night I sleep facing the wall.

*A Ghost Messenger In A Dream*

Before the death of my aunt, my mother had told me a weird dream my aunt had, shortly before she passed away. In the dream my aunt was walking along the shore with my deceased grandpa (He died in the same year as her), and he stop then he pointed at her saying you will be next. Then later on my aunt was found dead floating in the water at her favorite camping spot but apparently she drowned the night before after having a fight with my uncle she left and she might of slip in the water and she didn't know how to swim.

*Creepy Ghost Picture*

Here is a ghost picture I thought to share. I have seen this picture all over in ghost books, but it is very spooky. Here is a little information about it.

The photograph above of a cowled monk standing by an altar rail was taken in the early 1960s by the vicar of a church in England. At the time he saw nothing that was out of the ordinary. But his developed film showed the tall phantom monk seen here. It appears to be about three meters tall. The film was carefully checked by photographic experts but showed no signs of tampering.


----------



## Zombie-F

I had a dream with my father in it about a week after he passed away. It felt like it was so real, but was obviously a dream. He came to check up on us and to tell me that everything was going to be ok. My brother and mother had similar dreams around the same time.


----------



## Rocky

I've never seen any ghost but my father said he did. One night, everybody was asleep and my mother heard a noise in the house, like someone opening and closing some drawers. So she get up but couldn't see anything. Everybody was asleep except her. Only a few years after, my parents talked about it and my father said he saw a ghost that night. He said it was like a white silhouette and it was walking. My parents thought it was the ghost of the father of a little girl they were babysitting at that time. The ghost would have come in the little girl's bedroom to see if everything was ok. That could explain the sound of all the drawers opening and closing.


----------



## RAXL

*Ghosts*

So, does anybody believe in ghosts and the like? 
Seen any?


----------



## Zombie-F

There's already a thread for this topic, so I'll just move it along to that thread...


----------



## RAXL

D'oh  
Guess if I actually looked around, I may have seen this.
Anyways, I guess it goes with out saying that I believe. While I have gone on many ghost hunts, I've yet to see anything.
There is a pretty strong ghostly history to my family though. The house I grew up in was suppoedly haunted, and my grandparents had an exorcism performed. My grandmothers brother was the preist for the Boston Fire Department and he did the exorcism. Apparently something had come down out of the attic and revealed itself to my uncle. It later made another appearance in a closet upstairs. All this happened before I was born, but there was always a fresh container of holy water at the front door for as long as we lived there.
I don't believe in heaven or hell or any of that other nonsense, but I do believe that we have a measureable energy in ourselves, and SOMETHING has to happen to it when we die. It doesn't just "go away". I think that sometimes it can linger in one place, and that that energy can join with other energies, causing all kinds of crazy reactions. 
I can't go so far as to say ghosts are the "souls" of any one person, but I do think they are a grouping of energy from lots of people. I think this is why it's so rare to actually see a ghost take the form of any one person. Because they aren't just one person.
Sometimes we can detect these energies with scientific instruments, cameras ect., and sometimes the energies can play tricks on our minds. Science has proven the effects of electric fields on human minds can cause some extreme images.
Anyways, I don't KNOW what they are for sure, but I am sure there is more to this world than meets the eye.
Like Transformers.


----------



## Sinister

See whattcha miss when you don't hang-out with the old gang?


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Oh, I totally believe in Transformers, I mean, ghosts. Ever since I put out that bear-trap and caught the Easter Bunny, I'm willing to believe anything it possible.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

*Do I believe in Ghosts?*

*Can't say one way or the other. I do know I've never seen a ghost. I don't think though that being religious means you have to believe in ghosts. That all depends on the religion I suppose. The Protestant religion mianly teaches that no one can come back to earth in any form after death. That's all I know. You have to put your faith and belief in some teaching or another. So unless we've actually witnessed something ourselves I guess our answer all depends on which one of those teachings we all put our faith into. Who knows though. Maybe one day I'll see a ghost, and my mind will be changed. Until then I have only my beliefs to go by. So I guess that's a big I HAVE NO CLUE...lol.*


----------



## RAXL

*New England Ghost Conference*

July 15-17th, 2005 
The Berkshire Paranormal Conference and Seminar
At the Haunted Houghton Mansion in North Adams, Massachusetts 
Info: Sponsored by The New England Ghost Project and The North Adams Masonic Association at the Haunted Houghton Mansion in North Adams Massachusetts. 
Event includes dinner with a speaker, tours of the mansion, breakfast, and screening of the movie " The Bell Witch Haunting". Guest speakers include: Jeff Belanger of GhostVillage.com, Dr Michael Bell, author of "Food for the Dead" and Rhode Island's Vampire and Folklore expert, Charles Coulombe author of Haunted Castles of the World and expert fro A & E's Curse of the hope diamond. The NEGP's EVP expert Karen Mossey, whose work appears in "White Noise" and others.
http://www.neghostproject.nstemp.com/catalog.html


----------



## RAXL

*1 in 3 believe in ghosts*

Published: July 12, 2005 1:15 PM ET

NEW YORK Gallup reports today that its latest poll found that one in three Americans "believe in ghosts." The numbers: 32% of all adults say they believe that "ghosts/spirits of dead people can come back," while 48% do not, and 19% are unsure.

An even larger number of Americans believe that houses can be haunted, with 37% holding that position, 46% saying no, and 16% not sure.

There's an ideological twist, with 42% of liberals saying they believe in ghosts--but only 25% of conservatives and 35% of moderates saying this.

Belief in ghosts declines with age, with 45 of those 18 to 29 sticking to that, while only 22% of those 65 and over holding that view.

The poll was based on interviews with 1,002 adults, with a plus or minus 3% sampling error.


----------



## Zombie-F

You just want to be a Ghostbuster. That's the only reason you believe.


----------



## RAXL

Well. 
Yeah. 
So what?

Found a ghost society right here in Palm Coast. Gonna check out on of their meetings, see what they're all about.


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm williing to bet their all about ghosts. The likelihood they're anything else (like say, a travelling circus) is pretty slim.


----------



## RAXL

But wouldn't that be cool!
It could be like FREAKS, or something.  

Or maybe one of those travelling carny's with a vampire in it.
Or something like "THE FUNHOUSE". 
Or killer clowns.


----------



## Zombie-F

Whoah... guess what I just got in from Netflix...

"One of us! One of us!"


----------



## RAXL

GAH!  :voorhees:


----------



## Sinister

You can count me in on that majority that don't believe in all that specteral nonsense. I have yet to see tangible evidence of such and when I do, it will be with the close scrutiny of the self-made skeptic that I view all "evidence."


----------



## RAXL

"Spectral nonsense" he says?!  

Blasphemy!


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, my *Guns n' Roses* loving forum bud; I call 'em as I see 'em.


----------



## feral cat

... well not being American I don't count on that poll, but I also don't believe in ghosts (or anything else really)

... funny though I wouldn't mess around with a Quigi Board (... just incase and all that  )


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost Hunters*

Don't know if anyone else watches this show on Sci-Fi, but season two starts tonight at 8:00.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_the T.A.P.S headquarters used to be down the street from my house in West Warwick .. I have watched it a few times, not to bad. The head investegator Jason is a dick .. but that could just be my opinion _


----------



## Zombie-F

I read this post at literally 8:00, so I decided to check it out. The show is pretty intense. I think it's got me hooked in just one episode.

I love that they're goal is to disprove, rather than prove, the evidence of paranormal activity.

They picked a great location for their season opener... New Orleans. You can't really get any creepier than New Orleans.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_I will give them that, New Orleans is a *Great* place to start the season off. I watched part of it, but phone call pulled me away._


----------



## RAXL

Yeah, Ghost Hunters is a cool show. This is the second season, 13 new episodes. They'll probably start to rerun the first season again soon. They caught a couple of REALLY interesting things on tape in the first season.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Yeah, they did .. I think it is interesting as I think it was you who stated it before .. that they are trying to disprove the exsistance rather aprove it. It gives it a diferent twist, one I haven't seen before.


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost Tour/History Tour*

Seeing, it's been said, is believing.

Especially when it comes to "spirit energy."

A.k.a. ghosts.

The soft summertime whirring of cicadias was the only sound as the sun sank over the horizon at the site of the former Massillon Pychiatric Hospital Saturday night. The sky glowed orange, shadows lengthened.

Mental illness was not well-understood when the 250-acre state facility first opened in 1896, Sherri Brake-Recco, director of Heartland Haunted Tours, told the 48 believers and skeptics who stepped off the luxury bus into the still evening air. On the same site that Indian cornfields sprouted and James Duncan's sheep grazed, patients were "treated" by malaria injections, induced comas, ice water-soaked sheets.

One doctor in particular, she said, was known for his assembly line lobotomies. In through the eyeballs with an ice pick, done in 10 minutes. In the 1950s, there were more lobotomies than tonsellectomies. Despite the boarded up and broken out windows, the impressive architecture of the chapel and the McKinley Hall still demanded attention.

So apparently, did something - or someone.

Erin Lieser, of Bolivar, aimed her digital camera through the window of a classroom. On the photo, a white mist appeared where there was none. Zoom in, she said, and the figure of a child emerged. "Ecotomist" is said to be the sign of a spirit or spirit energy.

"When my mom was pregnant with me, she worked here," said Lieser, who says she's learning to develop her own psychic abilities. "I definitely sense an overwhelming depression, sadness and grief here now.

Skeptical, another rider peered into a basement window, saw nothing, snapped a photo anyway. The image of a boy in a ball cap, standing in a white mist, appeared. The photographer's eyes widened. He looked at the photo again and again.

"There's nothing fake," Brake-Recco said. "We don't pay anyone to hide in the woods. Whatever you sense or see is real stuff."

Even spirit skeptics, however, can't help but be intrigued by the stuff of real life past the Canal Fulton woman incorporates into her tours.

"It's amazing how much folks will learn about history when you weave a good ghost tale into it," Brake-Recco said.

Like the morbid facts about the Hercules Engine Co. in Canton, another tour stop. Seems during the deadly flu epidemic around 1918, for lack of coffins, hundreds of bodies were stored in the basement of what was then the York Ice Co.

"You could wake up feeling ill in the morning and be dead by nightfall," the tour leader told the group who started snapping photos of the Civil War-era building. And with no cemetery space, those bodies were buried on the grounds. Their headstones were removed during later additions, she said, "but not most of the bodies.

"In death, as in life," she said, "everyone wants to be acknowledged."

"There's a whirring feeling," said Laura Lyn, a pyschic who often travels with Brake-Recco. With solar flares occurring, it was bound to be an "active" night, she said.

Margaret Pirri, of Cuyahoga Falls, always considered herself a pretty tough nut to crack.

"I never thought I would feel anything like this," she said after stepping through the doorway of Keillors Teddy Bear Shoppe in Canal Fulton. "It was like something shot through my head." She was with a dozen other family members on the tour, including 12-year-old Sydney Pirri.

"When I came through the door the EMF meter shot right to 10," she said. "I love ghosts. I even did a report on them."

In Doc Dissinger's 163-year-old house, now home to A Trip in Time, tour takers walked through the rooms where he pulled teeth, delivered babies, performed amputations and autopsies. Like Sydney, they held electromagnetic frequency meters in front of them. The green light means OK, Brake-Recco said, yellow means caution and red means grab your camera. Is the doctor in tonight?

Brake-Recco's other ghost-busting equipment includes laser-operated, noncontact thermometers, a night-vision camcorder, digital and 35mm photos, and four kinds of EMF meters.

Jolene Anderson, of Cleveland, is studying psychology at Marietta College. She wants to open herself up to examining the study of the paranormal, too, she said, stepping off the coach, camcorder in hand. She brought with her a dose of cynicism in the form of friend Katie Lantz, of Mentor.

"I'm 50-50 on it," said Lantz.

As the clock crept toward midnight, Rogue's Hollow near Doylestown was the site of the tour's eerie ending. An infant's cries are said to be heard from the bridge over Silver Creek in the densely-wooded ravine. A boy killed repairing the paddle wheel at Chidester Mill apparently hasn't been shy about showing himself after death.

Energy was very close to the campfire, Laura told the group. A photo taken at random showed a bright "orb" of light appearing in a grove of trees black as pitch.

One of the most chilling stories of the infamously rough Rogue's Hollow, Brake-Recco said, is the tale one local told of seeing a headless horse, its rider perched on a tree branch nearby, red eyes glowing in the dark. Of course, she added, there were seven saloons in the area at the time of the report.

Believer or bah-humbug, each participant can decide for him- or herself, Brake-Recco said.

"Albert Einstein said energy can neither be created nor destroyed," she pointed out. "What happens to our energy after we pass on?"

:jol:


----------



## Sinister

Congrats on the new forum Raxl! If anyone can pull this off successfully, then it's you, bro!  

Is the above an actual case study, or a story? It's pretty cool either way. 

There's Ghost tours here and in Pensacola, and I hope nothing is going on where I can't attend either or both this year. I hope it's a treasure trove of history as well as being a novelty, to give the locals a little spook for Halloween. Although I don't believe in them, I find the whole concept of them fascinating all the same. :xbones:


----------



## RAXL

*Interview with T.A.P.S.*

:jol: Spirit of Investigation
Stars of Ghost Hunters look into stories of hauntings
Saturday, July 23, 2005

By Tim Clodfelter

JOURNAL REPORTER

LOS ANGELES - More than 10 years have passed since Jason Hawes and Grant Wilson began investigating supernatural phenomena.

The two New England natives formed TAPS, The Atlantic Paranormal Society, which has evolved from a tiny operation run out of a spare room in Hawes' apartment to a thriving organization with its own Web site (www.the-atlantic-paranormal-society.com) and an "alternative reality" show on the Sci Fi Channel that follows them on their cases.

That show, Ghost Hunters, will start its second season at 8 p.m. Wednesday.

"When we go to a case, we're going there to disprove the haunting," Hawes said, "because I want to understand what's making you believe that you have a spirit or something going on in your house.

"A lot of other groups have a tendency to go out and try to prove a haunting. If you're going out to prove a haunting, any picture you take, any anomaly you catch, you're going to think it's proof of a haunting. You're going to put that out, and skeptics are going to tear that apart. You need to be able to try to dismiss all your evidence."

Hawes estimates that about 80 percent of the cases that TAPS investigates can be disproven.

"That last 20 percent that we list as 'paranormal' does not mean that there is a haunting," he said. "'Para' just means 'above,' so 'above the normal.' So there's activity going on that we're not understanding at the time."

TAPS is a labor of love for Hawes and Wilson, and it's also a nonprofit group that doesn't accept money for its investigations.

"The biggest factor there is, first off, I think the minute we charged, it would take away from the credibility," Hawes said. "The year before last, I spent $25,000 of my own money to get us back and forth to investigations, and also for equipment."

That equipment includes a lot of high-tech gear that helps detect such things as fluctuations in air temperature, which is commonly cited as evidence of a ghostly presence.

"One thing we've recently gotten was a DVR system, a digital video-recording system," Wilson said. "We used to use solely videotape. And when the activity starts really going, the tapes would seem to stop or drain the batteries from the flash while we would watch. So we had a problem there. When the activity was really hopping, we couldn't record it.

"So we moved to digital so that there's no tape to stop. We can actually have the computer that's recording it 300 yards away."

Because TAPS pays for its own investigations and relies on an all-volunteer staff, the group doesn't tend to travel far on its cases. Most of the cases they look into are in the Northeast, though the second-season premiere of Ghost Hunters follows them on a case that takes them to Myrtle Plantation in New Orleans.

Past investigations have led to nonghostly explanations that included speakers hidden in walls to fake a haunting and people hallucinating because of new medications. And sometimes their daytime jobs - as plumbers - have even come in handy in their investigation.

"Oh, absolutely," Hawes said. "Somebody claims that a ghost flushes their toilet every night at 2 a.m., and you find out it's a bad flapper valve leaking."

Both men became fascinated with the paranormal after they witnessed events for which they could not find rational explanations.

"That's what fuels us," Wilson said. "Having that experience makes it easier to determine what is true paranormal activity and what is not."

As they began looking for answers, they learned how hard it was to find solid evidence. They also found that it was difficult to find a place to get training in how to investigate the supernatural.

"Really, all you need is common sense," Wilson said, "maybe a little bit of forensic talent, some psychology. That's what it really takes."

Hawes said: "Every position I've held - I was a technician for computers and so forth, and now I'm a plumber - was a problem-solving field. So this is just another field that I'm trying to be a problem-solver in."


----------



## RAXL

Figured I'd throw that up there, with episode two of season two, on Sci-Fi, tonight at 8:00. :ninja:


----------



## RAXL

It's a real news story, in so far as anything from the internet is a real news story. It's from Indienews.com, or something. So, not real reporters or anything, I'd guess. :voorhees:


----------



## Omega

Sinister said:


> You can count me in on that majority that don't believe in all that specteral nonsense. I have yet to see tangible evidence of such and when I do, it will be with the close scrutiny of the self-made skeptic that I view all "evidence."


Pops how many times must I tell you they are real? I've seen em' and scared ****less I was.


----------



## dougspaulding

Omega..Black said:


> ...how many times must I tell you they are real? I've seen em' ...


Pray, Mr Black, tell us of your adventures with these spooks from another plane. I believe!


----------



## colinsuds

hey man even though ive never seen a ghost theres no way every culture in the world could have made the mistake about there being ghosts on earth soTo make this simple I beleave 2.


----------



## zombi69

*What would you do if you saw a ghost?*

Well, if you have already seen one then you would already know...As for those who haven't, what would be you're plan of action?


----------



## colinsuds

Well It dependswhat kind of ghost it would be and if I was with people. if i was with people and the form of the ghost was plain and i could see it i would probly approach it. But on the other hand if I was alone and in an unfamiliar environment i would probly cry like a baby.


----------



## RAXL

Try and talk to it, I hope. :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F

I don't know. Depends on the situation and what it looked like and how it carried itself.

I'd probably soil myself though, that's for sure.


----------



## dougspaulding

Is the spook malevolent? If so, I would probably break my current sprint record.

Is the spirit friendly? Unfortunately, I would probably still take a crack at that record. 

I would prefer, however, to have the fortitude to attempt communication and documentation.


----------



## Zombie-F

I think it's what Raxl's waiting for. He's definitely ready for an encounter from the looks of it.


----------



## Sinister

I would be mentally and verbally cursing myself because I didn't have a camera or cam-corder to film the incident, not that it will ever happen. If I ever went in knowing what I was looking for I would have both of that you can be assured.


----------



## Doctorthingit

If I saw a physical ghost, like an apparition, I would pretend as though I didn't see it. To other people. I wouldn't be scared. I would probably think, "this is _all_ I need right now." But if some things were moving by themselves, I would look for the cat high on nip. However, I don't believe in any way, shape, or form that ghosts actually exist.


----------



## claymud

Well every now and then my grandmother tells me a new story about the house. Now my grandmother was cleaning up the bathroom, everyone was out and down the street workin at the little shop they own. Well my great grandmother used to live in the upstairs part of their house and in the last years of her life use this strong smelling arthritise lotian. 
Well my grandmother told me she could smell the lotion and it lasted about 15 minets. 

Now I call this me going crazy... One day I was downstairs on the computer when I started to smell burning wood, and not just like when you sit around a campfire. But when you put it in a wood stove. Now I called my brother down and he smelt it too, but it was a little weaker then when I first smelt it. Well a little while ago, anout July I was lying in bed trying to get to bed, but for some reason I just wasn't able to, I felt like there was something watching, maby staring at me.


----------



## hollyberry

I have had ghost experiences since childhood.. many many stories and many experiences. Even in eth new house.. we have already had several experiences.


----------



## haunt_master11

Same here, I have been having experiences with spirits since I was adopted as a child.


----------



## Sinister

I too, have been have had experiences with spirits; and I must say I still love the pleasure of the company of Vodka, Jack and Jager and any of their friends that want to tag along. :googly:


----------



## Papa Bones

You mean before or after I wet myself?


----------



## claymud

Again here I am. 
I thought I'd tell another story from around here. You see the sudavision I live in isn't that old, I can rember when they put the new school up, witch I just left this year. Well the story is our school is built on what was a Mikma burial ground (I know I spelt that wrong). 
Well I hear these storys back in grade 6, but when your young everyone makes these things up. 
But when you hear them in grade nine... from your teatcher then you start to belive the storys a little more. Well some thing that have happened over the years. After all the kids are out of course. But the janitors have told a couple stories. One night the elavater just opened, the thing is you need a key to open it and no one else was in the school, one night one of them heard chairs scraping upstairs in the libray, like they were being shoved around, but when they got up there there was no one around. Also they say every now and then at night you could see a cheif standing staring at you out of the corner of your eye.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

My mom passed away on Nov. 9th of 2000 from cancer at 12:04 a.m. , and four years before that she had a kidney transplant and took immune suppresent to keep the kindey operating .. one of those drugs was called Neoral. Now, the Febuary after she passed away, I was awoken at around 8:30 in the morning from the pharmacy that we used to fill her perscriptions and they said they had a question about a perscription that was called in that night. I told them she had passed away, and no perscription had been called in. At 12:04 that morning, someone from our house had called in Neoral .. I was the only one home, and no one else had access to her perscriptions. It was strange .. I also have some odd pictures from around that time also .. I will find them and post them at some point.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

It would highly depend on the situation, location, and my mental condition at the moment. I have had some strange feelings before .. and gotten the massive chills ..


----------



## dougspaulding

Pray, hasten! I believe!


----------



## claymud

"Hello sir I see that you may be in need of a new suit... may I interst you in a..."
Ok so maby I wouldn't try and sell him a suit... I'd probly jump up and down a couple hundred times, write a few E-mails to variouse site... post it her and tell everyone I knew.
Then again it may just go tell a few friends and write it down to rewrite later. 
My moneys on the first one though.


----------



## claymud

When you grow up with these stories you can't help but belive... at least for me. My grandmothers told me all kinds of stories and I belive her because first she wouldn't lie about these things, ghosts and the unkown is the one thing I take very seriously... sitting around a campfire and someone laughts while making a joke gets a stare from me. 
But even during the year I felt there was something around the house... of course I call that me going crazy... I am looking forward to when I can see somthing else but it seems you can't take one step without finding someplace thats haunted in NS.

In short I've rambeled on while just meaning to say. belive!


----------



## hollyberry

Well I absoluetly believe... my first experiences were as early as 4 or 5 years old .. I stayed with my grandmother allot and every night apparitions in white would come out of her closet that was once a fireplace... it still had the chimney above it and was open .. only had a curtain covering it ... they would come out each night side by side and circle the bed loking down at me... would scare me everytime and I'd cover my head til I fell back asleep. I never told because hello... would would believe such nonsense coming from a kid... so I kept this secret until I was a teenager and I was spending teh night with a cousin. We were all telling ghost stories and then she comes out and tells this same exact thing that had happened when she stayed at grandma's house. Later on in years I told my mom and before finishing my story she finished it for me .. the same exact thing had also happened to her. My grandma's house was full of spirits. each night as it got dark it would feel as tho some very evil eyes would watch you from the back of her kitchen.... I would always jump up and lock the door shut as soon as it got dark. Another afternoon my cousins and I were playing in eth basement when we heard footsteps upstairs... we ran up thinking grandma came back from the store.. you know we wanted candy!!!! Well no one was in the house... we ran back outside and grandma had just started up the path to her house about 300 feet away .. well ...lol we didn't stay in the house alone at all the rest of the day .. grandma was outside we were outside... she went in we went in...lol ... 
Over the years I've had many many experiences seeing ghosts ... the day after we moved here to the new house I was sitting in teh bedroom floor putting our bedframe together and I heard a kid come down from eth 3rd floor and stop at my door I said "What is it Makayla" thinking it was my youngest .. then I looked up and saw a girl a little taller than Makayla with long black hair .. .she looked shocked to see me and I'm sure I had the same look on my own face....lol.. then poof gone. on teh second floor where my bedroom is .. no one will be in the house but me and a marble will be thron against my door... not sure where that marble keeps coming from .. I go outside my door and no one is there ... I've heard my name being called by a man's voice with no one else in the house and I've seen and felt many other spirits as well. 

These are just a few things I've experienced in my life time.


----------



## ScareFX

I would love it if we had some scientific evidence confirming the existence of ghosts. I want to believe but without some proof... 

Oh well I'm probably going to hell too.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I believe in ghosts, or atleast the energy that is left behind when you pass on. I also believe you won't see anything unless you are open to the experience .. I have had a few strange things happen. One of those things I posted in another thread about when my mom passed away, and another is when I was younger I was taking a shower with the music blaring (no one home) and a music box that was in the bathroom started to play .. louder then the stereo. Jumping out of the shower the music box stopped .. picked it up and it was off. This was the last gift my brother had gave my mom before he died .. it was just weird.

I am big into the reincarnation theory .. it would help explain some dejavu that we experience. Just my thoughts of the topic .. Enough from my peanut gallery


----------



## saiynprincess

Well I've had experiences my entire life, but one that really sticks out for me was when I was about 13, there was the man who used to wait outside the bathroom at my parents' home. I would come out of the downstairs bathroom, and have to turn right to go through the kitchen, the dining room & upstairs to bed. As I walked out of the bathroom, out of the corner of my eye, I thought I saw someone standing to my left. A short man, maybe about 5' tall, same as me. I just kind of blew it off, and turned right to go upstairs. As I was walking through the kitchen, I felt like I was being followed. So I moved quicker, and got to the steps and was practically running up the steps, feeling like someone was right on my heels. I didn't turn to look, just ran upstairs to my bedroom, jumped into bed and pulled the covers over my head. This would happen on an off for about 10 years and I never told anyone. 
Now for the really weird part....I had just gotten divorced, and was staying at my parents house temporarily. I was in bed in the second bedroom one night, and all of a sudden I heard someone come running up the stairs and slam the bedroom door to the first bedroom. I thought of my ghost instantly. The next morning at breakfast, my whole family was at the table, including my brother and his girlfriend, who had also spent the night. I asked if anyone heard the door slam, and my brother's girlfriend said sorry, it was her. She had gone down to the bathroom in the middle of the night. Then she proceeded to ask if any of us ever felt like we were being chased up the stairs!! I almost choked on my pancakes!! So I related my experiences to her.
THEN, to top the whole mess off....I finally moved out of my parents' house and actually moved into a house across the alley from them. I was thrilled...no more feeling chased up the steps. Until one day I was in the downstairs bathroom, and felt like someone was looking in the window at me....guess who????? My cat started to freak out and ran upstairs. After that night, I could feel him around again, lurking outside the bathroom and again trying to chase me up the stairs! 
I'm guessing he followed me over from my parents', since I used to walk over there regularly. But this last move I made, he hasn't been around at all. I guess since I never went back to my first house, he couldn't latch on and follow me again. Part of me wants to knock on the door and ask the new owners if anything has ever happened, but then again, I REALLY don't want him back!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

Sounds like you could have used the services of "the largest paranormal removal company in North America"!


----------



## DeathTouch

I used to know a guy who's house was on the top 3 haunted houses of Illinois. I will give you the short story version. Any how, he always told me that most the stuff happend in the bathroom. Stuff would fly off and land on the floor. The basic haunting thing you hear from time to time. He told me it was very interesting living in that house. They used to have the camera crew come in to film them. And they were displayed on TV as the 3rd worse haunted house in Illinois. Til one day. He said there was a room in the house that no one went into, not even the dogs. That room he said could be evil. They heard voices coming from this room all the time and something worse. (Remember short version) So, that month or so his dog had a litter of pups. The pups were old enough to walk around and check things out, but never went back in that room. One day that all changed. He was telling me that he heard a big bang and next thing you knew all the dogs came running from that room. So, I thought that the dogs didn't go back there. He told me they didn't, not til this day. He told me that when he walked into the room with his wife both could smell something burning. They checked the radiator and they noticed something wedge in behind the radiator. It was one of the pups. "Was he dead?", I asked. Oh, yes he said, burnt and crushed. There is no way that pup fell back there. He was forced behind the radiator. It was then both decided it was time to move.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, I think I have seen some ghosts. They are more like flashes than anything. But, I remember the image after the flash. Kind of like it was there and now it isn’t. The rest are just strange and strong feelings. More than a warning, but maybe more like deja vu. The first time was in Waukegan Illinois at my roommate’s house. He had bought the house about 5 years before and one night I was alone. I was watching TV that night when I looked into the hall. It was like a flash of light but I could see what it was. It was an old man who was really thin and balding. I had kind of jokingly told my roommate about a week later and his smile turned to fear. I asked him what is the matter? He told me that he bought the house from this guy who was selling his dad’s house. That guy was found dead in the hallway, and he was an old man, very thin and balding. He told me it took him a while to get the house because they were cleaning the hallway from the old man. I won’t give details.

The next was at my present house. I keep seeing the same figure. About three times in 6 years that I have been here. It is the same person. I can’t tell if they are male or female, but they are really short, really thin and their hair is kind of blond and long. The figure reminds me of the blond short guy in the movie Bodyguard. The guy they thought was the kill but wasn’t. Anyway I have seen this person in the living room staring down at the floor. Then I saw them in the bathroom and walking the hallway. After telling my wife what I saw, she thinks it is her mother. Her mother passed away from cancer so she was very short, very thin and she wore a long blond wig. Is it getting weird or what?

So, I don’t know if these are ghosts or have I just been drinking too much Diet Pepsi.


----------



## dougspaulding

DeathTouch said:


> He told me it took him a while to get the house because they were cleaning the hallway from the old man. I won't give details.


Pray, give details! Is it horrifying, macabre, and dreadful?


----------



## DeathTouch

It wasn't that bad. Well, I didn't have to clean it up. Just when someone dies, sometimes they secrete certain fluids. That has be to be cleaned up. Not like the dog peeing on the floor.


----------



## claymud

*Haunted market*

http://www.nbc5.com/irresistible/4823589/detail.html

I rember seeing somthing else like this.. must have been 3 or 4 years ago and it was a woman in a jukyard. Anyway goes to prove ghost can pop up anywere. In your supermarket, in your school even your bed (Its happened, not to me but it has.) Pretty freaky when you think about it.


----------



## RAXL

Yeah. I saw that on the net a couple of months back. Don't know what it REALLY is, but it's pretty neat, none the less. :ninja:


----------



## claymud

Well when your hiking up a mountain and you run out of things to talk about and songs to yell so you turn to my subject (Mind you thats other then yelling out the other songs you know.) But then Ghosts come up. Now in Halifax theres a Maritime Musem of the Alantic, That is said... you guessed it to be haunted. Now he said that he was the only other person there, he was going to meet a friend and saw a women in period cloths setting a table, the thing is that the staff doesn't use perioed coustumes or anything of the sort, Well he said he went around a corner looking for his friend, then he went around another corner looking, now this would have brought him face to face with whoever it was. But she wasn't, next he went to the front desk and asked if there was anyone else in the musem and she said no, then asked if she was wearing white... he just nodded.

Also I found a pic that I took of a racing cup, now this pic had a white line curving through it, I think I may be able to dig up the pic and my family said that it was just a reflection. I think it was somthing else but thats just me.


----------



## RAXL

I swear, it seems like EVERYBODY but me has had a paranormal experience.


----------



## claymud

RAXL said:


> I swear, it seems like EVERYBODY but me has had a paranormal experience.


I know the feeling... I don't think Ghost like peole who go looking for them.


----------



## Sinister

The Dead hate the Living. Get over it.


----------



## claymud

This is the thread I love and scince no one been posting on it I guess I'll try and start up the ball. I think I'm outta stories though... storys that happened to me or a friend. Local legands, pleanty.

Is there any Great Big Sea fan's out there...? Well theres this track on their Sea of No Cares CD that sounds quite a bit like a old story that comes from the Mariamice area (Thats spelled wrong). There was a smuging captain (The ship the Young Tezzer). And the British caught him, let him go free because he promised to stop smuggling and be a good little boy. Well he didn't. 
So one night the British caught up with him and they had a running fight through the bay and around the islands. He finnaly gave up and realized he had lost. Would he surrender?? What do you think? 

Well he didn't and he set the hold on fire, well when it reatched the gunpowder... I just have to say it was seen from quite a distance. 

So fast forward to around current day, ninteys maby 80's. These fishermen are out and see a burning boat. They don't know what to do but watch it explod. But wait!!! why wouldn't they do anything. Because the boat was from the period of the 1800's, not many of them around these days. 

theres the new one by me, mind you that I think is my shottiest work.


----------



## HibLaGrande

nope, no ghosts,no demons,no angels, no heaven-hell ,no after life, when you are dead thats it... game over. Your life energy is either sent up in flames or consumed by worms. Some people have a very hard time with this and tip toe through the land of make believe to feel better about their finite lives. The realization of ones own mortality is a very hard pill to swallow, denial is the only alternative. I do get a kick out of these ghost hunter shows on TV though. A bunch of Idiots running around in the dark scaring themselves silly. I don't know who is more pathetic ,the people on the show,or me for wathcing it. :googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande

I would be thrilled beyond words. I would pay good money to see a real ghost or haunting. no creepy feelings or cold drafts but an all out ghost,demon attack,flying objects ect. Until then it's just stories. 

Any links to such locations? 

Anybody paying idiots like me to tempt fate and stay in a haunted house? show me a real amityville horror. I want to be ripped from my bed and flung acrooss the room by an angry spirit,see horrid things of nightmares scratching at the windows, have a voice tell me to get out! That would make me happy.


----------



## HibLaGrande

It's moths flying around the lights.


----------



## Drakemir

Ask him to come to my yard hauntn and help out


----------



## HibLaGrande

I wan't to believe. I just can't, my brain says NO! The age of reason really stripped me of a bunch of cool stuff. Damn reason anyway! phooey  I kinda liked Santa Claus.


----------



## Adcurium

*If I saw a ghost...*

I would cry like a little bitch...

Only joking. I hope. If it appeared to be 'friendly' (or what I have heard on the SciFi station as a residual haunting), I would probably try to enjoy the moment (I know... that sounds strange). If it was demonic, mean or rude, I would run and scream (kinda like on cartoons where they screw out the door and their voice fades in the distance).


----------



## dougspaulding

HibLaGrande said:


> I kinda liked Santa Claus.


_Liked_ Father Christmas? But I don't understand - he exists!


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> _Liked_ Father Christmas? But I don't understand - he exists!


Trust me HibLaGrande, you don't want to field this response. Just let it go. Walk slowly away. Once Spaulding starts in about this mystical mumbo-jumbo, it is much like being awakened at 5 a.m. by the Jehovah's Witnesses pounding on your door to pass you a copy of _The Watch Tower._


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister is right. Just see my post on Oupires on the thread "Can psychics really see the past/future?" of 7th October 2004. I can tend to get long-winded on certain things.


----------



## claymud

I know I'v said my piece on this subject but amlmost everyone has a ghost storie that has happened to them or a friend. I find its hard to belive that there is nothing out there we don't know and ghosts have always been one for me. 
The funny thing is that out of my house I'm really the only one who belives. But there have been strang things that have happened while I was around, like the story about smelling fireplace wood I posted on the experences fourm, or the other 3 things that make people look at me like I'm crazy... Also the local Legands CrazyRyan mentioned Darling Lake in Yarmoth, When we stayed there druing my Aunts wedding all the keys for the rooms around our went missing.

I know I know I'm sounding crazy, but if you think the only people who see ghosts are weirdos them Check out

http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/

Also one last note HibLaGrande you mentioned that those ghost shows are funny. There was one on a few years ago called Scary but True and their pilot delt with the Jersey Devil. I read a report from the organazaion that they followed and they said that a lot of the stuff was edited to make it seem scarier.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Sinister said:


> it is much like being awakened at 5 a.m. by the Jehovah's Witnesses pounding on your door to pass you a copy of _The Watch Tower._


You think being woke up by one is bad, try living with one of those psycho MF's! My mom got sucked into that crap when I was about 14.After burnig all of my music and my entire first and second edition Dungeons & Dragons stuff I got the " live by the JW creed or get out of my home". that was after she booted my dad, he got the same speel. I ended up graduating high school while living out of my car. So those people can take a sweet suck of my cherry red... Uhhem. Well you get the gist of it.  I guess that could be a major factor in my pure loathing for religions in general.


----------



## claymud

Well I said a little while ago I had somthing that could be a ghost, (It could be anything) and I found it! if anyone can anilize this please do. Note these were taken maby a few seconds a part


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Seeing as you are a big paranormal fan .. you might already know of this site: http://www.ghoststudy.com/ You can submit your pictures there and they will analyze it for you.


----------



## dougspaulding

claymud said:


> Well I said a little while ago I had somthing that could be a ghost, (It could be anything) and I found it! if anyone can anilize this please do. Note these were taken maby a few seconds a part


Looks like a spook to me!


----------



## HibLaGrande

looks like a puddle of water to me. unless I am missing something.


----------



## Sinister

The first photo seems to be disturbed dust or maybe even someone's cigarette smoke.

As for the second, it looks like someone remembered to turn off the lights before they left the room.


----------



## dougspaulding

This isn't really a paranormal experience, but it is a spiritual experience, so I thought I'd put it here.

Last Sunday night at the Staples Center, I saw Neil Diamond in concert! Wow - what a spiritual experience that was!

Reminds me of a humerous incident from my youth: Picture it - 1984 (or was it '85? - well, no matter), Pensacola, FL, there's a Sinister, a Doug Spaulding, and a Mormon in a car. Said car comes to a stop at its destination as the radio announcer says "up next, Neil Diamond". Sinister's quick hand flicks off the radio whilst replying "To hell with Neil Diamond!" Maybe you had to be there but the Mormon fairly rolled out of the car in hysterical fits of laughter, and Doug Spaulding knew he had a memory for the ages.


----------



## shaunathan

"get her!" That was your whole plan ray... "ger'er!!" lol


I'm with peter vekman on this.
*knock*
"are you the keymaster?"
Peter: no
*SLAM*
*knock*
"are YOU the keymaster?"
Peter: yes.... yes... well, no he's a friend of mine......


----------



## uncle willie

saw a ghost ! hell i had one pull my arm back in the mansfeild presion during the ghost hunt. no ****. my wife was goign donw the cell block abotu 20 feet in front of me and started to yell at me for pulling on her shirt,then she turned and saw i was that far back. when i got to the same area my arm got pulled back 2 time so hard that i had to keep my balance.


----------



## claymud

Sinister said:


> The first photo seems to be disturbed dust or maybe even someone's cigarette smoke.
> 
> As for the second, it looks like someone remembered to turn off the lights before they left the room.


The first one the reason its bright is theres a bit of a old door frame in the shot so thats the reason its a bit brighter. As for smoke no, dust is possible but at the same time I'm sure that neither one of us, me or my friend went in. The second shot is just a refrance to show hey this wasn't there when I took the pic later.


----------



## RAXL

Neil Diamond. Nice.
Will Ferrel did a great Neil Diamond on SNL. Talking about the "black Richard Mulligan" with the Rock, who was also Bigfoot at the time.


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> Reminds me of a humerous incident from my youth: Picture it - 1984 (or was it '85? - well, no matter), Pensacola, FL, there's a Sinister, a Doug Spaulding, and a Mormon in a car. Said car comes to a stop at its destination as the radio announcer says "up next, Neil Diamond". Sinister's quick hand flicks off the radio whilst replying "To hell with Neil Diamond!" Maybe you had to be there but the Mormon fairly rolled out of the car in hysterical fits of laughter, and Doug Spaulding knew he had a memory for the ages.


I had a bad headache that day. It was pouring rain, the windows were fogging and the defroster was for ****. To top it off, we were having a hard time trying to find the right road to the place we were going (I think we were in Ft.Walton as opposed to Pensacola and looking for Santa Rosa Mall.) Anyway, I'm running out of gas, we pull into a gas station and fill up, Spaulding goes into pay and comes back out. My head is throbbing and I'm cradling it in my arms on the steering wheel when I hear over the radio: "Coming up next, we have Neil Diamond..." That was the last straw and I did exactly as DS said I did and switched the ****er off. It wasn't funny at the time (For me, that is but it grows more so with time and the telling) and it may not be to you guys, but like the man said, you just had to be there. :googly:


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost Hunters dvd's*

Season one of Ghost Hunters comes out in a three dvd set , Oct. 18th. 
Also, a single dvd "most bizzare moments" disk will be for sale.:jol:

I know I'm not the only one on this board that digs the TAPS show, so this is a good way to check out the first season, if ya missed it when it aired.:jol:


----------



## Zombie-F

Which I did. I really want to see the prison episode they always talk about. It's a good show and I'm a little pissed I missed the first season the first time around.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Isn't that a Sci-Fi channel original?

They have good stuff!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Here is a picture of the beach house where my wife and I were married. see if you can spot the ghostesessses. 
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a228/HibLaGrande/ghost-pics.jpg


----------



## DeathTouch

I found many ghosts. There is one in the middle. One off to the left by the chairs. There are eyes on the left hand side, one the wall. And then there is an older lady in the back of the room(in 50s) in a white nigh gown, with short hair.


----------



## HibLaGrande

don't forget the ones at the end of the pop machine counter.


----------



## DeathTouch

The one with the eyes is by the pop machine. I counted that one in with the mess.


----------



## RAXL

Yes, probably the one good thing Sci-Fi has done. 

Also, even though last week was advertised as the season ender, there is still the Halloween special, and 10 new episodes for season two to air in january, that they are filming right now.:jol: 
Maybe it's 13 new ones. It's a total of 23 shows for the year.:googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande

DeathTouch said:


> The one with the eyes is by the pop machine. I counted that one in with the mess.


there are skulls that appear on the side of the pop machine. I know! I put them there...uh, I mean ooooooo Spooky!


----------



## claymud

*Spring Heeled Jack*

Well I guess its time we gave him his own thread... The main reason is the legand is still rolling around in my head, also added to by the fact that I have read recently that he is still kicking around and want to keep updated on any new Reports.

If you don't know who Spring Heeled Jack is you should probly go check the Crypo thread because there is quite a bit about him there. (No he's not Jack the Ripper)

Also just want to add this in, seems that Spring Heeled Jack is well and alive in out culture today and apperently writters and comic people alike have made him a hero... said he's a early batman. Now correct me if I'm wrong Batman didn't go around attacking people right? Why would they turn a villain into a hero? To sell more. I also heard that he appered on a few episoded of the animated Jacki Chan show.


----------



## claymud

Everyone I'm back on it again... with two diffrent news articals one in '88 and one in our beloved 2005.

A CONTEMPORARY CASE

Inexplicata: The Journal of Hispanic Ufology 
6 March 2005

A Mysterious Character Harasses Santa Fe Residents 
Local residents say it jumps from house to house, is dressed in black and has red eyes. After hundreds of complaints, police are looking for it. Listen to the Sheriff's story on Radio 10.

Santa Fe is jumping. Residents of the southern area are frightened by the appearance of a strange entity they've dubbed 'the rooftop madman' and who - according to their accounts - leaps from roof to roof engaging in acrobatics.

Witness claim it stands two meters tall, is entirely clad in black and wears a balaclava; it sports a cape and its eyes shine red according to the information received by researchers. This character is able to cross the streets by leaping from one rooftop to the next, taking acrobatic leaps that can be of up to five meters high and ten meters long.

'He looks like the cat man,' say some locals. 'His outline is barely visible, his figure. He never showed his face, but they say they've seen his eyes and that they have a reddish cast.'

In an interview with Radio 10, Sheriff Gabriel Legstra acknowledged that 'there is a widespread psychosis. In recent days we have received hundred of reports at our radio command center.

'On Tuesday I dispatched 18 units to assuage people's fears. But ultimately there is no other crime than trespassing here. The character goes from one roof to the next, appears inside a house, has pressed his face against a window but hasn't attacked anyone.'

The psychosis is growing among residents of southern Santa Fe in spite of having never been attacked. Police confirm that in recent days calls have multiplied, reporting a man leaping from one rooftop to the next ' like a madman'.

According to the Diario La Capital, he first appeared in Barrio Centenario, only meters from the Colon Stadium, but they say he was seen closer to town, such as in El Arenal, San Lorenzo, Chalet and Santa Rosa de Lima. This is the area most affected by the 2003 floods.

In any event, despite the intense combing of the area by dozens of officers, police were unable to find the character, but advised the public to remain calm, since there are reports within the force that some local residents directly tried to shoot the entity to death.

Mystery grew when several witnesses said that 'bullets won't do anything to it. Its eyes gleam red when it mocks those who try to hunt it.'

A resident of El Arenal claimed having fired 17 times against it without bullets having the least effect, while the ghost did nothing but provoke it, howl like a beast or cry like a child, making dance steps on the rooftops over which it treads like a cat.

'People are afraid of being attacked, beaten and robbed by this man. They fear he will break into their property and are defending themselves," say those in Regional Unit 1 who in turn describe the locals as "expectant and armed with knives and sticks.'

Most locals describe a being that appears to have sprung from a comic book: large in stature, who not only wanders the rooftops but also crosses the streets in a single bound and can climb smooth walls up to six meters high. 'It's the Devil,' say the bolder or more imaginative ones.

Sheriff Legstra said that a woman told him that 'the entity pointed at her with its finger and left her paralyzed.'

Another local woman said that last Monday, during an intense rain, the phantom managed to jam the car doors of a vehicle with 7 passengers aboard, who were armed and ready to hunt it down in spite of police warnings.

Others decided to stand guard 24 hours by the doors to their homes, armed and vigilant. But it has not been possible to capture it up to now.
Residents of the southern section interrupted traffic, claiming greater lighting for the area, since may are afraid to leave their homes alone.

And of course number two...

A LATER PARALLEL CASE?

Toronto Star 
29 October 1988 
Halloween flashback: How 'phantom' joker terrorized a town,by Mitchell Smith

Provincetown, on the very tip of Cape Cod, is a fascinating summer vacation spot, but for many of us it's even more delightful in the fall.

With the tourist hordes gone you can wander the narrow streets in peace, eat the best seafood around and relax in the little pubs along that centuries-old main street.
Today the talk in those pubs is of the Provincetown Phantom, for it's exactly 50 years ago this week since he was first seen. And once seen, he was never forgotten.
For years the Phantom, also known as the Black Flash, terrorized the townspeople, especially the children.
"We became afraid to be out after dark," Matt Costa, who now runs a fish market and restaurant in Provincetown, tells me. "He'd jump out on people, from behind a tree, maybe, or over a wall - a figure all dressed in black. He was very agile; some people said he must have springs on his feet. They said he was over 7 feet tall."

The Flash first leaped out of the sand dunes just before Halloween 1938 - "an elusive superman, a superhuman leaping lizard dressed in black... but his fierce eyes and long pointed ears were a glowing silver," according to Robert Ellis Cahill in New England's Mad and Mysterious Men.

First the Phantom appeared to lone children, who went howling home to their parents, but by November he'd become bolder and one night he came bounding along downtown Commercial St., pushing people off the sidewalk. Thereafter he was seen several times a week. Some people claimed he spat "blue flames" in their faces.

"One thing for sure, it kept us kids home at nights," says Costa, "or if we were out, we went in bunches. Remember it was dark in the streets then, and kids didn't have flashlights."

And so it went on for six years, from October to March each year. Provincetown was a town in fear.

In two places at once

Once farmer Charlie Farley's dog got the flash cornered and Charlie, "thinking it was some kind of animal." loosed off at him with his shotgun. "The darned thing just laughed and jumped my 8-foot high fence in one leap," Charlie told police.

Then one night Sgt. Francis Marshall and three other policemen chased the Phantom intothe schoolyard, which was surrounded by a 10-foot fence. He was trapped! But suddenly he bolted for the fence, grabbed the top rail and vaulted over.

Marshall, who later became police chief of Provincetown, is retired now, living in Yarmouth, Mass. He tells me: "People wondered how the Flash could be in two places almost simultaneously, as some of the reports indicated. I believe it's because he was actually three men. Yes, I know who they were, but I'm not telling. They're all dead now, but they have relatives here."
The Flash's last recorded appearance was in December 1945. That night he chased some kids into a house. One of the children had the presence of mind to go upstairs with a basin of boiling hot water and throw if over the masked figure crouching outside the back door. The Phantom retreated - never to be seen again.
Those are the facts, ma'am. Just the facts. Of course, if you're in Provincetown the locals may embellish the story. But remember: there are many who don't subscribe to Marshall's view that the Flash is dead.. Maybe the person you're talking to could be the Phantom himself...

The site also has many of the 1800 newsclippings, heres the link http://blackcatpress.co.uk/Spring_Heeled_Jack_Clip.htm


----------



## RAXL

*ghosts or god?*

Religion loses out to belief in paranormal
PEOPLE are more likely to believe in ghosts and the paranormal than have faith in an organised religion, a new survey has found.

A research by the Scottish Paranormal organisation of amateur enthusiasts showed that more than two thirds of people surveyed said they believed in the existence of ghosts and supernatural spirits.

This compares to only 55 per cent of the 2000 people questioned who said they had faith in a religion and believed in a god.

On Friday, ghost hunters affiliated to Scottish Paranormal will be gathering in Edinburgh to determine where the city's most haunted areas are.

The team has already carried out investigations in Mary King's Close and the Edinburgh Vaults - two of the city's most notoriously haunted spots.

The Close was inhabited in the 16th and 17th centuries but was abandoned and sealed after an outbreak of plague, leading to chilling claims of paranormal sightings of former inhabitants.

Edinburgh medium Ewan Irvine, a member of the team, said: "It must always be the case that these areas are looked at in an unbiased way with both sceptics and believers coming together to look at these locations


----------



## Mollins

I think i will be going to both mary kings close and the vaults soon then!


----------



## claymud

I guess because they think their more likly to see a ghost then God...


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost hunters nearby*

DAMN. The TAPS crew was in St. Augustine yesterday, I guess doing some filming for season three. They hooked up with the big ghost hunter group up there, and went around town.
I've walked St Augustine on several ghost hunts myself, and have yet to really see anything.


----------



## CharlieM

I don't believe in either. But if I had to choose one...definitely ghosts...or Jason Stratham.


----------



## CharlieM

That Santa Fe bit is freakish -- almost as scary as the Mothman.


----------



## claymud

*Ghost Video*

Hey I was on another message board when I stummbeled on this link. Its a video taken in a spanish Cemetary. If you lisen closly in the backround at the end you hear somthing screaming, really screaming not the guy yelling for his friend.

www.ebaumsworld.com/video...tgirl.html


----------



## Mollins

link doesnt work

this does

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/ghostgirl.html


----------



## Zombie-F

I still say that's totally fake. It's clearly a woman sitting by a gravestone and the night-vision lighting glints off her eyes as she turns to look at the camera. I'd be willing to be that on a thermal camera, we'd be able to see her body heat plain as day.


----------



## RAXL

Gotta go with Zombie on this one. :jol:


----------



## uncle willie

i saw this one afew times,a 10 year old could have made it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really cool and creepy


----------



## PeeWeePinson

Stephen King wrote a short story on Springheel Jack, I didn't realize he was considered "real." VERY creepy story.


----------



## claymud

PeeWeePinson said:


> Stephen King wrote a short story on Springheel Jack, I didn't realize he was considered "real." VERY creepy story.


I read that story and found it more to be a Jack the Ripper type story, nothing agains Stephen King or his writting.


----------



## PeeWeePinson

Yeah, you are right, it did have a Jack the Ripper feel.


----------



## uncle willie

*ghost to ghost am*

anyone here stay up for coast to coast am's ghost stories? i love the call ins.

i just down loaded from bearshare the entier g-t-g form feb 2001, working on others


----------



## Dr Morbius

yea, I love George Norry (Spelling?) 

Alot of kooks call in..Entertaining though!


----------



## DeathTouch

I found the site on the internet. You have to give them money to listen. That sucks.


----------



## claymud

You know I can't really get behind it now. Art Bell did it and it was good, now it just seems like their only getting crazies on...


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost made him do it...*

Convicted Nevada slayer says ghost made him kill

ASSOCIATED PRESS

CARSON CITY, Nev. (AP) - A Nevada Supreme Court panel has voted 2-1 to reject an appeal from an inmate who claimed his murder conviction should be tossed because a ghost made him kill.

Justices ruled Wednesday that Samuel Marquez wasn't insane when he hit bartender Richard Adamicki over the head with a baseball bat in 2001, and that he should continue to serve the 100-year sentence he received for his first-degree murder conviction.

Adamicki never regained consciousness after the attack at a Las Vegas-area tavern, and died two months later.

Marquez stole the victim's wallet and $2,700 from a cash register. The incident was caught on videotape and a few hours later police arrested Marquez, who confessed to the killing.

During the trial, forensic psychologist Mark Chambers testified Marquez saw an apparition during the night of the beating and robbery. He said Marquez claimed he had seen the ghost of a dead woman many times since he was a child in El Salvador.

Chambers testified that Marquez feared the ghost, believing she was responsible for his sister's death and wanted to take him to the afterlife.

While he was in the bar, Marquez again saw the ghost and she demanded he take the money, according to Chambers. The psychologist added the fearful Marquez didn't know right from wrong at that point.

In the decision, Justices Mark Gibbons and Jim Hardesty ruled a lower court properly rejected defense arguments that an instruction should have been given on insanity.

Despite saying Marquez acted because of fear of a ghost, the two justices noted that Chambers also stated Marquez wasn't delusional. A delusional state is one of the conditions for a finding of legal insanity in Nevada.

Justice Bill Maupin dissented, saying a jury instruction on the legal definition of insanity should have been given.


----------



## RAXL

*Museum ghost...*

OPTICAL ILLUSIONS? GHOSTS SPOTTED AT OPTICAL MUSEUM IN LONDON 
By Richard Moss 16/03/2006

Staff at one of London's smaller museums, the British Optical Association Museum in Craven Street, are on the look out for psychic investigators after a series of ghostly encounters.

The apparitions appeared in a museum gallery and curator's office during the week of Monday March 13 2006, whilst staff and decorators were involved in a revamp and reorganisation of the museum's displays.

"One of the decorators saw a crouching figure of an old man on Monday," said museum curator Neil Handley. "Yesterday (Wednesday) he saw another figure of a middle aged man. This figure spoke to him and said: 'Where's Mary? I can't find Mary.'

"He has clearly described the figure as wearing a dark blue frock coat and a tricorn hat with white tassles, so we're obviously talking about quite an old one!"

Neil is now going to look at the records of the building to see if he can unearth any clues as to the identity of the ghost.

"These sightings have only just happened, so we haven't really had time to investigate them," he said, "but we're going to have a look to see if we can find a reference to anyone called Mary in the records."

He is also keen to find out if there are any scientific groups who might be interested in investigating the ghostly sightings.

"If there are serious groups of scientific investigators out there who deal with this kind of thing, they are welcome to come here and set up their equipment to see if they can sense anything," said Neil. "Perhaps they can detect a drop in atmospheric pressure or something?"

"To be honest I don't really know much about these things, I'm a scientist and a sceptic," he added, "so I'm really interested in looking into this from a scientific point of view."

This week's sightings are the first time a psychic phenomenon has been reported in the museum, although the building, which dates to the 1730s and has been home to the College of Optometrists since 1997, gave off a mysterious odour when the museum opened in the basement during 2003.

"There were some rather strange odour problems a few years ago that can best be described as a kind of rotting stench," recalled Neil.

Two theories at the time put the smell down to the building's proximity to the Thames embankment and the possibility of old oyster beds deep down in the building's foundations. The building was also used for a number of years after WWII as a refuge for stray cats but the true cause of the smell remained a mystery and was eventually masked by sealing the floors.

It is the latest sightings that have sparked the interest of museum staff. The decorator, whose grandmother was a medium, has apparently inherited some of her gifts and he also reported that he sensed the second ghost's name was George.

"If he had said it just once," continued Neil, "I would have thought he was just pulling my leg, but the fact that he said it in all seriousness twice and repeated the story to several members of staff makes me want to look into further."

"To be honest, I often work alone here late at night,"said Neil, whose office is one of the ghostly locations, "but I've never encountered or sensed anything. Whether the redecoration has created a disturbance or something I just don't know."

Founded by JH Sutcliffe of the British Optical Association in 1901, the British Optical Museum, or MusEYEum as it is known, houses a remarkable collection of nearly ten thousand items relating to the history of ophthalmic optics (optometry), the human eye and visual aids, as well as the representation of these subjects in art.

Ghost-hunting members of the public will have to wait before they go in search of apparitions at the museum. Currently closed for redecoration and redevelopment, staff hope to reopen with a fresh, brighter feel in late March - and perhaps some


----------



## HibLaGrande

trying to drum up some buisness to pay for the remodeling perhaps????


----------



## Dr Morbius

Righto! Spot on, ol chap!


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost ship*

Rob Rogers

Many people claim to have seen, heard or felt a ghost. But researcher Loyd Auerbach is probably one of a few living people to report being hit on by a dead woman.
Auerbach lectured on the haunting of the USS Hornet Sunday afternoon at Unity in Marin in Novato's Hamilton Square. The event was sponsored by the International Foundation for Survival Research, a San Rafael-based organization that supports research into life after death.

Auerbach says it's not at all surprising that a dead person might be a little flirtatious. After all, he says, ghosts are people, too.

"People who are dead behave the way they did when they were alive," Auerbach said. "They don't become evil, and they don't suddenly gain wisdom."

Auerbach has spent 25 years hunting ghosts, mainly around the Bay Area. His academic credentials include a degree in cultural anthropology from Northwestern University and one in parapsychology from John F. Kennedy University in Pleasant Hill, where he serves as an adjunct professor.

But it's Auerbach's training as a magician, mentalist and "psychic entertainer" that he says helps him screen out the fakes and attention-seekers he meets, as well as those who mistake natural phenomena for the paranormal.

"Strong magnetic fields and low-frequency sounds can produce an emotional reaction," Auerbach said. "We investigated one case in Martinez where some nearby power lines were causing people to have an uneasy feeling."

In another case, Auerbach discovered that a series of mysterious footsteps echoing through a couple's attic was really the sound of a squirrel storing nuts for the winter.

"We always look for another explanation than the supernatural, and we often find them," he said.

Other incidents aren't as easy to explain. Auerbach visited a Mill Valley house whose owners were troubled by the sight of a 6-year-old girl who would play with their children before disappearing. His team determined that the little girl was the "ghost" of a woman who wasn't dead.

"When we contacted the family who had lived in the house before, they told us that the 'girl' we were looking for was upstairs (in the family's new house), alive, slipping in and out of consciousness," Auerbach said. "When she would wake up, she said she'd been dreaming that she was herself as a little girl playing with a nice family down the street."

Francesca McCartney remembers the incident well. The president of the Academy of Intuition Medicine, a Mill Valley organization dedicated to helping students develop their powers of intuition, contacted Auerbach about the case in the early 1980s. She says the ghost of an elderly woman continues to appear at the house.

"They never did get rid of that ghost," McCartney said. "They called in a Catholic priest, and that calmed things down for a while, but it didn't really change things."

Of course, Auerbach's claims have a host of skeptics,. One is the former curator of the USS Hornet in Alameda, who told Auerbach he wasn't a believer, even though he's one of those who saw a phantom figure aboard the ship. Auerbach said there might be 50 to 60 apparitions inhabiting the aircraft carrier.

He's convinced, however, that most didn't die in the line of duty.

"They're there to protect the ship; to keep it as a museum," he said.

Most of the ghostly figures Auerbach says he has encountered sound more like Casper than a creature out of "Poltergeist;" from the Livermore ghost who helped a 12-year-old boy with his homework to the spirit of a murdered waitress at the Moss Beach Distillery in Half Moon Bay whom Auerbach believes has a crush on him.

"People say these things are rare, or that they're not normal," Auerbach said. "But almost everyone I meet has a ghost story to tell me. It's probably extremely normal to encounter these things. It's just that we've been socially conditioned not to talk about it


----------



## claymud

what... you've never heard of ghosts hitting on people? I rember this one story where a woman was home late at night, her husband was working or the like and she felt a mans hand caress her shoulder. She looked up and no one was there. Well she was a little freaked out about it but went back to sleep. Well she turned over on her side and felt someone lay down on the bed, she felt a soft breath on her neck and again looked behind her. No one was there. She was freaked out and called her friend to pick her up. She later told this story to a neibore and they just laughed... 'The captains up to his old tricks again.' He said. 
Appernetly there had been a sea captain who had lived in that house and he had been quite the womanizer. 
Now notice how I was able to get both the topics, ghosts and the ocean. I don't know how many ghosts ships I could tell you about, the Mary Celest, the Young Teaser, the Flying Dutcmen...


----------



## Sinister




----------



## RAXL

*Ghost Hunters*

Anybody catch the new episode of Ghost Hunters this week? :jol: 
The whole show was in this old abandoned hospital. Scary place. :xbones: 
Love that damn FLIR camera they have. If only I had $10,000 laying around I could pick one up.


----------



## Zombie-F

It kinda caught me off guard when there was a new episode sitting in my Tivo. I can't believe Brian's back. That kid is a glutton for punishment.

That hospital was pretty damned creepy.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I could use a little less personal drama in the show. It would make it a little less like a soap opera and more like a real show. Brian is everbodied pain in the ass little brother who is to stupid to leave.
And if I had $10,000 laying around, I won't be getting a FLIR camera. But I would have the biggest army of buckies you ever saw in you life, that and get my car fixed.


----------



## Chapter13

I agree with BD 100% 

Brian is a huge pain.


----------



## RAXL

Yeah, but really, Jason tore into him for no reason last time. It was Steve that had said all that crap, not Brian. 
Oh,well, remember, it is a tv show, and they gotta make it good for tv.:jol:


----------



## RAXL

That was a creepy evp they got.:xbones: 
I love evp's. 
Just picked up my own digital audio recorder.:smoking:


----------



## Lotus

That sure was a crazy evp thank god I tivo it


----------



## Death's Door

I haven't seen it in a while. Too much wining going on.  It was starting to get like the other reality shows on tv. I can't watch them either. I really did enjoy the show and finding out the history behind some of the places they went to but then it just started focusing more on the whining. I got enough of that to deal with during the day I don't want to have to watch it on tv. They do have neat gadgets. I guess I'm going to have to give it another shot.


----------



## RAXL

Don't know if anyone else is planning on going to DRAGONCON this year, but Jason,Grant,Steve and Brain are all booked to attend.:smoking:


----------



## RAXL

*Cops bust ghost*

:xbones: 
LONDON (AP) - British police responding to a call about a possible break-in at a pub in northern England Monday found themselves in the middle of a ghoulish riddle.

Officers arrived at the Low Valley Arms pub near Barnsley in South Yorkshire, 400 kilometres north of London, after being told the alarm had been set off, but instead of finding any signs of a robbery, they were faced with a shaken landlord convinced he had encountered a ghost with half a face missing in the ladies washroom.

Although they saw no ghoul-described as a woman in flowing white gown-officers were shocked to find toilets flushing themselves, said Insp. John Bowler of South Yorkshire Police.

Pub landlord Roger Froggat, 55, and his wife Kathryn, 49, moved in a year ago and said they had seen nothing before, despite rumours of a resident spectre.

"I heard the alarm go off for a second time, went into the pub and all the television screens had turned on," the pub owner said.

"I went to check the rest of the pub and standing in the women's lavatories was a woman with half her face missing. I was petrified."

Officers found no signs of forced entry and were left quite scared, Bowler added.

Since the ghost story became public, the pub has become the talk of the town, attracting everyone from mediums to a national television film crew determined to catch a glimpse of the mystery woman should she appear again.

Despite their shock, the Froggats said they have no plans to leave their village pub. 
:jol:


----------



## RAXL

HOLY CRAP!
Who caught tonights episode?


----------



## Zombie-F

Tivo got it, so I'll be watching it later today.


----------



## krypt

RAXL said:


> HOLY CRAP!
> Who caught tonights episode?


saw it the lighthouse that looked like a candy cane right? if so the call backs were pretty intense...afraid of heights! LOL


----------



## RAXL

:smoking: Awesome EVP's, AND video!!!


----------



## Lotus

Last night was awesome I watched it tonight again


----------



## RAXL

So, has anyone's opinion changed on this topic? 
If you still don't believe, have you seen the latest episode of Ghosthunters?


----------



## Michigal

I guess I can chime in here with my experience(s):
Back in Michigan, I was a member of the volunteer ambulance. That building was haunted, at least with poltergeist activity.
The kitchen chairs were always being thrown over in the middle of the night. That was a fairly common ocurrence in the place. Especially if you were sleeping on the couch next to the kitchen. One other time, my crew and I were sitting watching TV, and along one wall was a built in bookcase with glass doors. The doors were open, fortunately, because suddenly all the books came flying out. Not falling out, literally flying halfway across the room. Scared the you know what out of us.
Who/what was it? We were never sure, since no one ever saw anything, it was all poltergeist activity. 

Do I believe? Yes. No more evidence needed than what I witnessed with my own eyes.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I believe in ghosts. I've seen a few, as well... And I've got one currently in my house, though he's been inactive for the past little while.


----------



## Otaku

Believe in ghosts? I guess I have to - I have one in my house. He has appeared to my wife, kids and myself, usually very late at night. He will stand in the door of my bedroom, and if I try to approach him he turns and walks down the hall and vanishes. He looks like a 20-25 year old man, wearing a plaid shirt and dark pants. He has short dark hair, but his face is very blurry and its hard to make out any features. My kids have both seen him; they've asked me why I sometimes stand in their bedroom door looking at them at night. He's mostly very quiet, unless my sister visits - he doesn't like her and will start closing doors, turning on lights and such until she leaves. I have no idea who he is. I know how this sounds, but it really is happening.


----------



## grapegrl

I'm a believer. I've loved ghost stories and tales of the supernatural ever since I could read. 

My sister's house is haunted by its previous owner. He died in the house and wasn't discovered until a couple of weeks afterward. Needless to say, my sister and her husband got a great deal on the place. Poltergeist-like activity started as soon as they moved in. Kitchen cabinets and drawers opened all at once of their own accord (on numerous occasions), lights would come on--without being plugged in, unexplained noises, items moved from one place to another, dog barked at unseen object/person, shadowy figure could be seen crossing the hallway, and lots more. Things were bad enough for my sister to call me and ask me to come over and tell "Mr. Carpenter" to either cool it or leave.  (She knows what a ghost enthusiast I am.) My brother-in-law was turned from a staunch skeptic into a believer himself. After a while, the activity subsided and now Mr. Carpenter only gets cranked up when they start a home improvement project. We've come to the conclusion that Mr. Carpenter still thinks that the house is his. For some reason, he will not "go into the light". My sister and her husband have learned to share the house with its ghostly occupant since Mr. Carpenter's activity is benign and they've pretty much gotten used to it.


----------



## uncle willie

guess i never relpyed to this

june 2003 ghost hunt mansfield prison

the wife felt some one pull her shirt, she thought it was me . she yelled stop pulling my shirt. i was 30 feet behind her. when i got to the same spot something pulled my arm,2 times. my vidio camra swung about a foot. no one was behind me,the sun was still up. explain that!


----------



## claymud

I've never wavered from my belife.


----------



## hollyberry

Ok I didn't read through all 4 pages of posts on this topic and you may think me nuts if you want .. lol.. I'm not worried many already do including myself...lol.. but yes I believe in ghosts.. I see them all the time.. I speak to them and I have had many many experiences beginning at the age of 4 or 5 ... I have had those who have recently passed come to me to pass on messages .. I have seen the spirits of some of my own relatives and have spoken to them and they speak back! ... I have had experinces with ghosts who are nice .. and some who are not .. it would take a very long time for me to sit here and tell you each and every story because there have been many many .. I don;t call fourth spirits or anything like that .. most often they just come to me.. why? Heck if I know.. maybe it's because they know I can see and hear them.. if you want to start seeing them as I do it's pretty simple .. most who wish to see a ghost or spirit "try" to see them.. you can't do that .. you can't wait around in eth dark and in spooky places for them to come out .. they are around us each and every day .. all day not just at night and not just in "haunted" or spooky places.. you have to open your mind .. we all have teh ability .. but most keep that door locked ... to open the door to teh spirit world.. imagine your mind as a door.. see the door and see it locked.. well reach into your pocket and get the key .. place the key into teh lock and unlock that door.. then open it .. open the door in your mind that allows you to see beyond what others see and experience ... for that is where they live.. yeah I know sounds like a bunch of crap.. try it .. you'll see.. you have to say to yourself and actually mean it that you are now ready to see beyond this world ... beyond this realm and you are ready to see into the spirit world or the world of shadows.. now don;t think that right away you will see ghosts .. it takes time .. and you must keep your door open.. don't open it and then close it right away .. but I must warn you not all ghosts are nice and when they know you can see them.. then they start to play up and mess with you .. you'll need to learn how to shut the door when you experience a not so nice spirit .. but if you are actually able to unlock this door and open it .. I can guarantee your life, your world will not be the same.. and you will understand and say to yourself .. well I reckon Hollyberry isn't so crazy afterall.. lol

Ok now go and whisper amongst yourselves about my insanity.. that s ok .. I understand ... if I had not have had all the experiences I've had I would think the same


----------



## Sinister

Holly has made me a believer in a few things. Some great ghost stories you sent my way, my dear. Maybe you should try to publish some in non-fiction form. Good, spooky stuff that I'm sure someone would love to pay you for.


----------



## hollyberry

I have thought about it .. but even to me I have a hard time believing some of the stuff that has gone on...lol.. so I wonder if anyone would even believe them.. .even if not I reckon it would make some fun reading ..lol


----------



## RAXL

Jeez. Did anybody know that Brian was an Air Force MP?
"Dude, run!" in a uniform?


----------



## RAXL

I think that no matter what a non-believer hears, they will never change their mind. 
It's just human nature. 
If you're a liberal democrat, you're never gonna change, and become a conservative republican.
If you don't believe in the paranormal, you wont see anything to change your mind. Hell, a ghost could pimp slap you, and you'd come up with some other explaination.
If you like the Beatles, you'll NEVER agree that the stones are the better rock band.
If you like the Red Sox, you'll never like the Yankees.

It's just how people are. They don't want to admit that the beliefs they may have had before, could posibly be wrong.


----------



## Brad Green

I'd like to believe that I'm open to the possibility that ghosts do exist, I've just never seen one. However, I've never seen a million dollars either, and yet I believe in it's existance!


----------



## Brad Green

You're kidding, right? That chin-less geek was an MP??? The 'Dude,Run' episode really shot the hell out of my respect for the group. I'd have fired both there butt's so quick thier jeans would still be smokin today. S'possed to be Ghost Hunters, not track stars!


----------



## claymud

RAXL said:


> I think that no matter what a non-believer hears, they will never change their mind.
> (


I think the same thing can be said for belivers, if there is evidence they don't exhist, we'll still belive.

As for beliving in somthing I've never seen... since I've gotten that line so many times... so when I hear it I say that I don't belive in air cuz I don't see it.


----------



## Death's Door

I believe in spirts. When we moved into our house 10 years ago, we experienced activity right away. The house had been vacant for 2 years and looked like something from "That 70's Show"and needed to be remodeled. Weird things started to happen like putting a hammer down on one spot and reaching for it - no hammer only to see it in the spot where you just put it after you combed through the whole room looking for it. Just little things like that. We also have a lot of pictures of orbs. We later found out that our neighbor next door had a son that accidently died in their house. 

The boy used to play with the children that lived in our house and had a crush on one of the girls from our house. He was a prankster and was always faking being dead. He would lay on the bottom of the pool and would scare the **** out of anyone that was looking for him. One day when he got in trouble, my neighbor sent him to his room. Back then bedrooms didn't have computers and and tvs like today. He had a bed, bureau and desk. He was mad for being punished that he wanted to scare his mother when she came to get him and he wrapped the venitian blind cord around his neck. He took it a little too far and accidently hung himself. They found him a couple hours later. 

From what the neighbors told me that after the funeral, the people that lived in my house kept seeing him in the back yard and upstairs in the kid's bedrooms playing. 

It coincides with the things that we have experienced in the house. It's like someone is trying to get your attention and you know they are laughing at you. Two weeks ago, me and hubby were finishing our dinner and we heard three knocks on the front door. This was about 8:30 p.m. No one we know usually comes to the front door and if they do, they use the knocker or the doorbell. This was just three knocks on the door. Hubby got up and no one was there. We checked around the house - nothing. He looked at me and just smiled - we knew he got us again. 

We also live across the street from a cemetary. It is the second oldest cemetary in my town. It's mostly filled with dead soldiers. All I can tell you about them is that when they walk through my house to get back to the resting place, their boots are heavy.

We are not the only ones who have experienced or seen spirits - our neighbors down the street have a little girl that comes and visits them and occassionally an old lady will walk down the street and will be spotted.


----------



## hollyberry

Have a look at these and tell me just what did all this.. and before you start .. no it's not a bed spring and no it's not bed bugs.. and we have figured it out and have taken care of it and Stacey is finally healing from the scratches.. let's just hope it doesn't come back ...

http://www.hollyberrysworld.com/staceyscratches.html


----------



## dougspaulding

Da Weiner said:


> We also live across the street from a cemetary. It is the second oldest cemetary in my town. It's mostly filled with dead soldiers.


Cedar Grove Cemetary? Or perhaps Old Saint Mary's?

That's a fine story, by the way - it would make a good screenplay.


----------



## Death's Door

We live across the street from the Old Saint Mary's Cemetary. Only a few blocks up the street is Cedar Grove Cemetary near the high school. 

I agree with you Doug. I just wish I could see what the little boy actually looked like in a picture. I would wake up in the middle of the night and see him standing at the edge of my bed looking right at us. My hubby had spotted him a few times also and even though we've seen at different times, we describe the same kid to each other. I have been over my neighbor's house many times and I scan for family pictures and she doesn't have any pictures of her family. I have only been in her living room, dining room, and kitchen. I would like to ask her but I don't want to upset her. She's in her 80's and I don't think it would be right for me to do this even though I'm curious as hell. The little boy we see has a cub scout uniform on and from what I gathered from my other neighbors is that all the kids back then when to cub scouts or girl scouts.


----------



## Death's Door

Hollyberry - Is this the first time this happened or a how many reoccurences has it been.


----------



## hollyberry

This was the first of THIS kind .. never have I had or seen physical marks on anyone .. but this house particular has TONS of spirits/ghosts/energies in it .. the 2nd day we were here I witnessed and actual apparition in the middle of the day ... was sitting in my bedroom floor on eth 2nd level and heard a child come down from the 3rd level and to my door.. I said without looking up "what is it Makayla?"( my youngest daughter ) .. and then I looked up when she didn't say anything and it certainly wasn't Makayla.. it was a girl maybe a little taller than her with long dark curly hair and a black and white or dark grey dress that came about mid calf or just above the ankles.. she looked as shocked to see me there as I was to see her..lol.. you hear her all the time playing on the 3rd floor and sometimes she's in the hall on the 2nd floor throwing marbles down the hall. no idea where she keeps getting them ... we don't have any in the house .. you can also hear her laughing, giggling and sometimes even crying .. she sits on the kids' bed most nights or will stand in their door way ... there ar some negative male energies on the first floor ... and a negative female on the 2nd floor.. as well as just a mixture it seems of others that don't seem to stay around just pop in to visit from time to time.... the female energy.. when I moved into the extra bedroom back in December/January .. caeme down eth hall pissed off one night and jumped on me and held me down for quite some time.. once I got her off me .. man I ran my ass out of there and moved my bed to my office on the first floor.. she obviously didn't want anyone sleeping in that room..lol .. thinking about that now as I type this.. the previous owners didn't have that room as a bedroom either .. and it's the bedroom with a private bath ... hmmmmmmmmm ... anyway .. no more scratches since the last ones.. after we found out what was doing it .. we took steps to stop her .. and well for 2 days after since she couldn't get to Stacey to scratch her she would turn up the heat to 75 in her room.. I'd turn it off or the kids would and go back a few hours later the heat would be back to 75 .. after that she's been pretty quiet .. thank goodness.. 

these are just the tip of the experiences we've had here .. I could almost write a whole book on the experiences from this house alone..lol


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah, I know what you mean. Please be careful. It seems this spirit is being physical with you and your family. Once they become physical, they can become more dangerous.


----------



## krypt

heres a few i have had here might be personal error but ill list anyway .....tv cuts off for no reason when remote is no where near me............walk in house and water at sink is cut on ........toliet flushes by no one.....this is one that gets me...... not running b/c flap didnt fit down..... just right out flushes........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I goota see one for myself


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Yes. I do believe.


----------



## grapegrl

*For sale: Haunted warehouse*

*Local ghosts are up for sale
Haunted Stark building to go on auction block*
By Rick Armon
Beacon Journal staff writer

CANAL FULTON - The Warehouse on the Canal -- a magnet for years for ghost hunters and psychics seeking proof of the paranormal -- is up for sale.

The owners of the 19,000-square-foot, three-story brick building decided to close their Let's Mango Restaurant & Tavern about a month ago and sell because of health problems in the family. The 100-year-old structure overlooking the Ohio & Erie Canal will go to the highest bidder during a public auction Wednesday night at the site.

The winning bidder will inherit not only the building -- and possibly the furniture, kitchen equipment and liquor license -- but also the 15 to 20 spirits that believers say live there.

See the full article here


----------



## HibLaGrande

(from article) Miller, by the way, predicted that a man and woman -- possibly married -- will purchase the property at the auction. As for what the winning bid will be, she said she doesn't know. 

LOL what a prediction. As opposed to what? A three legged hairless wombat named frank? 

Can someone lend me a cool half million $$? I'm good for it.


----------



## Bone Dancer

HibLaGrande said:


> (from article) Miller, by the way, predicted that a man and woman -- possibly married -- will purchase the property at the auction. As for what the winning bid will be, she said she doesn't know.
> 
> LOL what a prediction. As opposed to what? A three legged hairless wombat named frank?
> 
> Can someone lend me a cool half million $$? I'm good for it.


Sure Hib, but it will have to be in pennies, sorry.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I am not beneath accepting pennies.  I'll pay you back in rubles.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Let see now, 160 pennies to the pound, 50 million pennies, I think that makes it 312,500 pounds or 156.25 tons. And I am going to have to ship that COD. Do you want me to use Fedx,UPS, or USPS.You may wish to check the numbers. My math skills at this time of the morning are a little weak.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sending it through US post Office at maximum weight of 70 pounds each package at $36.33 each, you would need to send 4464 packages for a total cost of roughly $14,865.12 shipping from Battle Creek to Baycity MI. 

you could pay the postal worker in pennies. Let's see, that would be 1,486,512 pennies at 160 pennies per pound = 9,290 lbs of pennies to pour on the counter. you need a forklift. Let's see, a forklift costs .....


----------



## HibLaGrande

Oh hell, you are close enough I'll just rent a fleet of dump trucks.


----------



## Bone Dancer

just pull them up to the silo out back


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost Hunters*

Sci-Fi and TAPS have announced 13 new shows, for season 3. :smoking:


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Great show, loved the season finale at the "Shining" hotel .. kicked butt  You guys see the marathon leading up to finale? Very cool :jol:​*


----------



## Zombie-F

RAXL said:


> Sci-Fi and TAPS have announced 13 new shows, for season 3. :smoking:


That's good news. Whenever I like a show, I always have to worry about its cancellation. I tend to love shows that are not long for this earth.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Zombie-F said:


> That's good news. Whenever I like a show, I always have to worry about its cancellation. I tend to love shows that are not long for this earth.


*Hehe, join the club .. they always tend to take away the good stuff. I am hoping Ghost Hunters is around for awhile .. very cool show, and very cool people in person​*


----------



## imax

Good news, indeed.

They've captured some scary stuff on that show! Makes me want to do it, but don't really want to send the dough on some decent equipment. I've never found those 4x or 16x video systems, either. Does anyone know what they use?


----------



## Death's Door

I got a feeling that this show is going to be around for awhile. I like their website tooo.

imax - check out the website: www.scifi.com/ghosthunters/tech

I have to catch up on some of the shows in the summertime. I have class on Wednesday nights and don't get home until 9:30. I try to catch the show aired again at 12 o'clock but sometimes it's hard to do that.


----------



## imax

Yeah, I had seen that site before, I was more interested in the equipment they use that actually does the video recording and multi-plexing, and any model numbers that may be available...


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*You can find out more about there equipment at: http://the-atlantic-paranormal-society.com That is there official website.​*


----------



## IshWitch

I bumped into Brian at Horrofind Weekend 5 last year. Literally! We bumped into each other in a crowded hallway! LOL
It was cool.


----------



## IshWitch

We've gone on ghost tours there and got some good pics. Lots of orbs around the Castille, orbs in one of the old graveyards, but also a string of orbs in motion there. Double checked for mist on spiderwebbing and everything, but couldn't find anything that caused it. A face in a gravestone. And a bunch of things in the old pharmacy. Those are the best. Not sure if I still even have the pics tho' because our laptop crashed! aaarrrrrrgh!

Did y'all see the 2 eps with St. Augustine? The lighthouse is awesome! My hubby gets creeped out in the jail.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Brian is a down to earth guy, they all are  They love to meet there fans and really try to be involoved with them as much as possible  My kind of guys​*


----------



## Death's Door

Anyone going to watch the Scifi Channel tonight. Ghosthunters at 8 p.m. and/or the two-hour special, "Spooked". I'm glad class was cancelled tonight so I could get to check both out. Both shows are going to be about the Waverly Hills Sanitorium.


----------



## RAXL

Got the DVR all set! 

TAPS (Jay, Grant, Steve, Brian) Will also be at DRAGONCON in September, and Brian will be solo at Screamfest in Orlando in October.


----------



## uncle willie

wish they go to mansfeild prison and say there are no paranormal events

when i went on the ghost hunt there the sun was still up , i was alone and something grabed my arm 2x. so hard that my camcorder swang in the air. of corse it wasnt on at the time. who would have thought 15 mins, in to the nite that would happen!


----------



## Fangs

Sweet! Love Ghost Hunters!!!!:xbones: Can't wait for Season 3!  Wahoooo!


----------



## Fangs

Did I just say Wahooo? Now I know it's time for bed!


----------



## DeathTouch

Can you sing me a night night song D.F.B.L.? I need to go night night!


----------



## Fangs

Heres what worked for my son: Hm hm--clearing throat-- On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair. Warm smell of Colitas, rising up in the air. How's that? That work? I know my spelling wasnt rite but it's 2:30 in the morn. Too.... tired.....to......care!


----------



## Faustian_Pact

RAXL's favourite show? Never seen it.


----------



## claymud

I found this on another board I'm subscribes to. This was posted this year... so I guess that means he's still kicken around...


PS: I know your gonna love this one Sin


Re: Spring Heeled Jack
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi! I have been fascinated with Spring-heeled Jack for a long time myself. On April 7th of this year, my grandmother saw a man bouncing out of her yard like he was on springs. And this was on a night of a terrible storm that had knocked out the power in the area. She described him in dark clothes and a dark cap but he was bouncing and never ran or walked!
I immediately thought of SHJ when I found out about it. 

Regards,


----------



## Death's Door

When does Season #3 start?


----------



## RAXL

New episodes start sometime in September.

Reruns are on Sci-Fi every wednesday.


----------



## Death's Door

Sweet. Thanx Raxl!!!!!


----------



## RAXL

Oh, and anyone with a few hundred extra bucks in the wallet may be interested in this:

TAPS at the Stanley (Shining) Hotel.
November 2-5, spend the time watching The Shining IN the Shining Hotel, and spend the rest of the time hunting ghosts with Jason, Grant and Paula.
$190 pays for the tour and food, with rooms at the hotel running another $109 each night.


----------



## grapegrl

*Ghost returns to Aberdeen theater*

From BBC News...

*Ghost in heels back in old haunt *
A_ headless male ghost said to have once stalked a famous Aberdeen theatre appears to have returned - in high heels. 
"Jake" was blamed for any minor mishap to hit productions at His Majesty's Theatre for decades.

A refurbishment in 1982 got rid of much of the old stage equipment and apparently Jake with it.

However staff believe a multi-million pound renovation has awoken Jake - now complete with the sound of high heels... _

Read full article here...(clicky)


----------



## grapegrl

*Ghost caught on tape?*

*Walking Ghost Caught On Tape?*
Created:6/17/2006 4:09:14 PM
Last Updated:6/19/2006 9:58:35 AM

_...Over the years, many unexplained happenings were being experienced by the staff and volunteers at the Valentown Museum. Footsteps and voices coming from locked rooms, inside a glass display case magazine pages turning by themselves, suitcases moving underfoot, a shadowy figure passing right through a closed door, spontaneous tinkling of an old-fashioned bell hanging on the General Store entry door and the binging of its security sensor counterpart when the door never opened, a white shadowy presence in a neighboring house, a man dressed in period clothing appearing in either the front or rear windows depending on whether one is coming or going, oil lanterns swaying, lights turning on and off on their own - all are just a few of the accounts documented.

Western New York Paranormal has given us permission to stream this video. To watch the video and read more about the footage and their investigation, click the links under Related Links and Related Video..._

See full story and link to video here (clicky)


----------



## claymud

I didn't read the story but looked over the footage. You know the thing looks more like a guy in a sasquatch suit lumbering around.... but over on the left if you look in one of the windows you can see a Orb move from one side to the other.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I don't understand why it is that every time someone says that there is video evidence of ghosts appearing in human form, that the video is such crappy quality. I have a digital camcorder and even on my worst day, my video doesn't come this bad. I think they're hiding something.


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost wants house!*

Bhopal, June 25, 2006

Villagers of Madanpura in Bhind district are collecting money through donations in order to build a house for a ghost.

The ghost, who was living on a tree, became homeless after the tree was uprooted.

Fear of the ghost has also made many leave their homes in the village, locat ed about 500 km from Bhopal.

"Earlier the ghost used to live on a tree, but it has now become homeless after the tree was uprooted in a storm a few months ago. He now wants a separate place to live in," one of the villagers said.

"They are so frightened that some have started leaving the village for fear of death." Seven families are reported to have left their homes to stay with relatives in neighbouring villages.

According to village head Akhilesh Purohit, many villagers told him that the ghost would come to them in their dreams and ask them to urge the panchayat (village council) to get a new house constructed for him. "But I would take it lightly."

Purohit says that he was frightened after he himself heard the ghost warning him in a dream to build a house as soon as possible.

"The problem is that the ghost doesn't want his new house to be constructed with donation by the villagers. He wants the house to be constructed through the panchayat and registered in his name. But the rules do not permit us to do any such thing," Purohit said.

However, the villagers decided to collect money for a house. The construction is slated to start soon, Purohit said.


----------



## Sinister

After reading this post about this sad excuse of a village's "plight" I am forced to wonder how many of its actual citizens live on the street themselves.


----------



## Hellrazor

WTF???? now all Ghosts are gonna want rights!!!


----------



## RAXL

Damn, Sinister, you have no compassion! 

Bad enough these "poor villagers" have to build new housing for a ghost, but then, you make fun of them,too!


----------



## HibLaGrande

what??? there are no other trees to live on in the area?


----------



## Anachronism

*Minnesota Ghost Story*

This happened just outside of Willmar, 
a little town in the back country of Minnesota, and while it 
sounds like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's real.

This out of state traveler was on the side of the 
road, hitchhiking on a real dark night in the middle of a thunderstorm. 
Time passed slowly and no cars went by.

It was raining so hard he could hardly see his hand in 
front of his face. Suddenly he saw a car moving slowly, approaching 
and appearing ghostlike in the rain. It slowly and silently crept 
toward him and stopped.

Wanting a ride real bad the guy jumped in the car and 
closed the door; only then did he realize that there was nobody 
behind the wheel, and no sound of an engine to be heard over the rain.

Again the car crept slowly forward and the guy was 
terrified, too scared to think of jumping out and running.

The guy saw that the car was approaching a sharp 
curve and, still too scared to jump out, he started to pray and began 
begging for his life; he was sure the ghost car would go off the road and 
into a nearby lake and he would surely drown!

But just before the curve a shadowy figure appeared 
at the driver's window and a hand reached in and turned the steering 
wheel, guiding the car safely around the bend. Then, just as 
silently, the hand disappeared through the window and the hitchhiker was 
alone again!

Paralyzed with fear, the guy watched the hand 
reappear every time they reached a curve. Finally the guy, scared to near 
death, had all he could take and jumped out of the car and ran and 
ran, into town, into Willmar.

Wet and in shock, he went into a bar and voice 
quavering, ordered two shots of whiskey, then told everybody about his 
supernatural experience.

A silence enveloped and everybody got goose bumps when 
they realized the guy was telling the truth (and was not just some 
drunk).

About half an hour later two guys walked into the bar 
and one says to the other, 
"Look Ole, ders dat idiot that rode in our 
car when we wuz pushin it in the rain."


----------



## TearyThunder

ROTF, That had me going! Good one!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love it!


----------



## Death's Door

HaHaHaHaHa - that was a good one!!!!


----------



## ScareFX

I liked it!


----------



## Death's Door

Sounds like to me the ghost wants a house, and, after that, probably a big screen tv and cable! What the hell!!!


----------



## Rocky

^ hahahaha !!


----------



## RAXL

*Hungry ghost*

Owen Tomkinson was a British soldier who died of cholera in the northern Indian state of Bihar in 1906.

Nothing unusual about that, but people of Ekbalnagar in Gaya town where Mr Tomkinson is buried, believe that his ghost stops residents and passers-by and demands tea and cake.

So much so that to placate the dead soldier's ghost, they offer tea, biscuits and home-baked cakes at Mr Owen's grave at a two-acre burial ground, where he lies buried with hundreds of other Britons who died in the area.

Most of the graves are of children, aged between three months to eight years, and who died between 1833 and 1877.

Mr Tomkinson was among the last people to have been buried here - 'In loving memory of Owen, The dearly loved husband of Annie Tomkinson who died at Gaya (sic) on 19 September 1906, aged at 47 years', reads the epitaph.

'Hogwash'

But 100 years after his death, locals of this Muslim-dominated neighbourhood still say that the "angrez bhoot" (English ghost) is a restless soul who can be only pacified with tea and cakes.

Gaya is rife with stories about how Mr Tomkinson's ghost "stops people" and "asks for tea and cakes".

There is a restless soul around with a liking for tea and biscuits

Mehmood Ali, graveyard caretaker

"When darkness falls, the English ghost appears. He is dressed in a very English suit and boots. He stands in the middle of the road demanding tea and biscuit," says local school teacher Mohammad Zamiuddin.

Mehmood Ali, caretaker of the 'European' graveyard where the Englishman lies buried, is not sure of Mr Tomkinson's ghost, but says there is a "ghost in the area who likes tea and biscuits" .

"I have never met the English ghost. But I believe there must be some restless soul roaming around the area with his penchant of tea and biscuit," he says.

Sexagenarian Mohammad Basir says he had an encounter with the ghost some five years ago early one morning.

"He stopped me but after shaking my hand became invisible," says Mohammed Basir, a small time businessman.

There are even stories of how the ghost was "tamed" by a local resident few years ago by "chaining" it to a pillar in the graveyard.

"He tied him with some divine chains and fixed him to iron pillars near the grave," says resident Mohammed Zamiuddin.

But Mr Tomkinson's spirit was free again after the chain was stolen from the graveyard, says caretaker, Mohammed Ali.

Locals say the ghost was once 'tamed' by a resident 
The oldest English resident of Gaya town, Arthur Wakefield, is appalled by the ghost stories surrounding Mr Tomkinson.

"This story about his ghost demanding tea and biscuits is just hogwash and part of the local superstition," he says.

But residents of Ekbalnagar - the most backward neighbourhood in Gaya town - still keep queuing up at Mr Tomkinson's grave to offer tea and cakes.

Faiyaz Ahmed, a local resident, says it is a small price to pay to keep the Englishman's ghost happy.

"He is quite unlike other ghosts. He is harmless. Even if you do not serve tea and biscuit, he leaves you if you promise to get it any other day," he says

A ghost that likes to eat.What is he, Slimer? 
But really, first, a ghost that wants a village to build him a new
house, now one that wants them to leave him 
food?!?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Hey, tea and crumpets, that's not so bad. I've heard of a ghost that demands that you give at least 10% of your weekly earnings to the keeper of his house. It's a regular franchise, this ghost has houses all over the world.


----------



## Sinister

Lmfao!


----------



## Omega

I have to agree with my pops on this one LMFAO! You know reading this story or article whatever be the case, I am constantly reminded of the Tea and Cake or death gag in _Eddie Izzards_ *Dressed to Kill.*


----------



## grapegrl

*FL house for sale--ghost included*

*Haunted House For Sale In Central Florida
Ghost Of Woman Slams Cabinets, Moves Items*

POSTED: 6:54 pm EDT July 21, 2006
UPDATED: 9:38 pm EDT July 23, 2006

SANFORD, Fla. -- A historic home believed to be haunted by the ghost of an elderly woman who moves items and slams cabinets shut is for sale in Sanford, according to a Local 6 News report.

Realtor Ronda Christiansen said a woman apparently haunting the 1921 home is friendly and has listed the home as being a home with a ghost.

"Some people are actually really scared," Christiansen said. "I actually made it a blind ad. I didn't say where the house was in case we&#8230;"

Christiansen stopped speaking as a door opened by itself next to her.

"Why did that door just open?" Local 6 reporter Mike DeForest asked.

"I don't know," Christiansen said.

Many people report experiencing strange phenomenons inside the structure, DeForest said.

Mortgage banker Rich Hayward said he has witnessed kitchen cabinets opening and slamming shut with no one in the room.

A penny that was set on a banister mysteriously vanished one recent day and was found in a bathtub when Hayward was alone in the house.

Also, when Hayward brought his teenage sons in to find the ghost, he was startled to see his own reflection in a window.

"For decades, I had a beard and in a reflection, I had a beard," the clean-shaven Hayward said.

The woman also appears in bedrooms at night.

"She has appeared at the foot of this bed," Christiansen said. "(The ghost has appeared) about where the armoire is."

DeForest said a light fixture that does not work has been seen turned on.

"There are more people interested in the ghost than people giving me negatives," Christiansen said.

See article and related newscast video here...


----------



## Ghostess

Hmmm..... I wonder what living in Sanford would be like.....

I want a historic house!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Keep in mind, when you accept a "good" ghost - you open the door to ANY Ghost that wants in.. good or evil.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I've had my door open for years. they must not like me.


----------



## Spooklights

We think we have one. 
Give me your address and I'll send it to you. 
Free.
(That is, provided I can convince whatever it is to get into this nice FEDEX box.....)


----------



## HibLaGrande

need to find it's fetish and put that in the box.


----------



## Spooklights

I know, but it seems to be highly attracted to car keys, and we need them. They just don't make ghosts like they used to. :zombie:


----------



## HibLaGrande

you can send me the keys to your car...I don't mind.


----------



## Spooklights

The ghost is probably in a lot better shape than the car will ever be.


----------



## grapegrl

Here's a follow-up article on this story. The home was recently investigated by a local ghost tracker group.


----------



## RAXL

*hungry china ghosts*

SINGAPORE (Reuters) - It's the time of the year many Chinese businesses dread -- the hungry ghost festival, when families avoid moving house, couples postpone their wedding plans and tourists shy away from beach resorts.

But businesses may be hit by a double whammy this year due to an oddity in the Chinese lunar calendar that results in two "seventh" months -- also known as the hungry ghost festival, when the gates of hell open and the dead walk among the living.

The festival is widely observed by Chinese in Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, and Malaysia, home to many Taoists and Buddhists, who believe that the living are supposed to please the ghosts by offering them food and burning paper effigies of homes, maids and other daily items for spirits to use in the after-life.

For those who maintain these traditional beliefs, all sorts of activities may grind to a halt.

In modern but still superstitious Hong Kong, people have begun to wind down their usually frenzied nightlife.

"All unusual activities must stop. I have ordered my husband to go straight home after work," said Winnie To, an executive at a foreign company.

The peculiarity of the double seventh month occurs because the lunar calendar assigns an extra month every three years to balance the lunar and solar cycle. This year, the Ghost Month runs from July 25 to August 23, with the leap seventh month stretching from August 24 to September 21.

In Taiwan, property and car sales usually enter a lull period during the festival, prompting retailers to provide generous offers or discounts to try to boost sales by appealing to the younger generation which is less superstitious.

"When we were young, our parents used to tell us not to go to the beach during the "hungry ghosts" festival because they were afraid that we might be captured by ghosts in the water," said Kate Peng, 32, who owns a drinks stall in Taipei.

Few people in mainland China, especially in urban areas and among the younger generation, follow ghost month traditions. Many superstitions and traditional practices were stamped out during the 1966-76 Cultural Revolution, because the Communists frowned on them as relics of China's feudal past.

RARE OPPORTUNITY

But it's not all gloom for Chinese during these two months.

For some Singapore gamblers, this is a rare opportunity to hunt for lucky numbers to play the "4-Digits" (4D) lottery.

"People will often use this chance to ask ghosts for lottery numbers," said Lee Inn Peng, a Taoist medium who has been practicing for 21 years. "These people are desperate, and will try anything. Sometimes they are at the graveyards with talismans, burning offerings asking for numbers."

In Singapore, where 75 percent of the population is ethnic Chinese, business associations often run street performances, known as "getai," to entertain the living and the dead.

Apart from inviting popular singers from overseas to perform, these "getai" shows also include auctions for auspicious items such as oranges, pineapples and charcoal -- which are associated with wealth in Chinese, and which are stacked on gold-tinted plates and elaborately wrapped in red ribbons.

"Some people will bid up to S$10,000 ($6,300) for these items because they believe it will bring them good luck," said Aaron Tan, who runs a company that organizes street performances.

Low said these items are usually packed with a slip of paper with several sets of four numbers, so that winners of the bid can use those numbers to bet in the 4D lottery.

"There are people who have struck lottery on these numbers and believe it is time to pay back the spirits who have helped them, so they don't mind paying a high price at the auctions," Low said.

($1=1.579 Singapore Dollar)


----------



## writer93

*This is WEIRD! Ghost Car???*

Check this link out, I figured I would post it in here, since cops are calling it a ghost car. If it needs to be moved, please move it and I'm sorry.

Anyways, check this out and tell me what you think.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/08/ghost-car.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's pretty cool - and there was no hole anywhere?


----------



## writer93

Well im not completely sure, but I dont see one. And if there was a hole, or somehow maybe the fence was ran over then bounced back, then you would think the police would have noticed. So i'm still not sure about this one lol!


----------



## Death's Door

I was trying to see if the car went on a trail on the left side of the fence and the cops went passed it and came up to the fence because there seems to be a few seconds where you don't see the car when the cops are turning to get on the trail. Still pretty cool chase!


----------



## writer93

Yeah there may be something to it, I mean maybe he did get around it. I just like to believe, lol. I was trying to pause it and get a look at the driver at the beginning of the chase, but can't seem to get a good enough glimpse of him haha. If you pause it though right at the part where the cops are turning to get on the trail where the fence is, I think you can see a little opening or something on one side. I'm not sure if im right though.


----------



## writer93

That was pretty interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hellrazor

It looked as though the car was mocking the police throughout the whole chase too


----------



## writer93

Yeah, I would like to see this location in the daytime. Maybe he did get around it somehow, im puzzled lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande

it does seem that that car has more under the hood than meets the eye. the way it pulled away from the police interceptor was suprising. That was a professional driver.


----------



## RAXL

Season Two's two dvd sets are both released on September 19.


----------



## RAXL

Well, while I was not able to go to Dragon-Con and see the TAPS crew,  
Season Three of Ghosthunters will air on Sci-Fi starting October 11, with a Live Halloween Special also planned.:jol: :jol:


----------



## dragon flame

I really dont believe unless i see one.


----------



## edwood saucer

I don't - but I think that is why I "make believe."


----------



## Zombie-F

Sweet. Looks like I'll have to have the Tivo snag the live Halloween special.


----------



## Hellrazor

I believe. Im pretty sure the old man that built this house still roams it. Hes a nice old guy and I honestly believe he has helped or "guided" us in the right direction when upgrading or fixing things in the house. Sounds wierd but my hubby agrees. I can take pictures standing in the same place and orbs will come in and out.... 

i like to have big partys and gatherings and you can see the orbs really prominently when lots of children are in the house... almost like the ghosts are just as excited to have all the people around. 

Before we finished the basement, my cats would "talk" to him , they do it once in a while now. But i dont even feel his presence as much anymore. 

One day last year I decided to talk to him. I told him his wife was gone and she would want him with her... then things just sorta stopped or slowed down. 

Its hard to say and I dont want to totally believe cuz thats when you open the door to good and bad spirits so I just take it easy.. 

Yes I believe.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

When I was a kid, I saw a spirit at least once, and my mom saw one more than a few times. She still thinks it was her Grandmother wandering her old house. So yeah I believe.


----------



## Spooklights

hollyberry said:


> ...Ok now go and whisper amongst yourselves about my insanity.. that s ok .. I understand ... if I had not have had all the experiences I've had I would think the same


Not me...my Grandmother saw ghosts and took them as a matter of course. I grew up believing that they were real. Granny explained to my sister and myself that ghosts were real, but not everyone could see or hear them. Her philosophy was that there are many things on the earth that people don't understand, and ghosts were one of them. She also told us that it was something we didn't talk about outside of the family, as other people might 'talk', just as you said. I think that's why more people don't talk about their experiences; fear of being labeled 'crazy'. 
Yes, I believe in ghosts. I've never seen or heard one, but there is something in our house that moves things, and sometimes hides them. It is usually very subtle, and at first Ken and I thought we were just misplacing things when we were in a hurry. We stopped thinking that when I lost a gold pumpkin charm I had on a chain (chain broke), and it turned up three months later in a bag of old coins Ken had gotten from his Mother. She swore she put no gold pumpkins in the bag. 
Whatever it is it seems to be harmless, so we've never looked into it any farther. It's just kind of neat to think that a Halloween enthusiast like me might be living in a haunted house.


----------



## writer93

I belive in ghosts, but ive never really had a personal experience where ive seen one in real life. Ive sensed them and felt there prescense, and seen them in pictures though. Ive been thinking a little. What if ghosts werent really ghosts, but like people living in the same place as you in a different dimension, like a different time or a different world and life almost. And sometimes they cross over into your dimension, and you see them, and think they are ghosts, only they are people living in a different demension, different time. I've seen this idea in a couple of movies, but I think it is a pretty good one. You never know!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost tours spook visitors to Norwich*

*Ghost tours spook visitors to Norwich*
By Jeremy Lovell
Thu Sep 21, 9:51 PM ET

They say that on a January night you can still hear the hooves of Oliver Cromwell's slaughtered cavalry echoing under the cobbles of Tombland -- the most haunted part of the ancient east English city of Norwich.

And they are not the only ones who stalk the streets of this Fenland city 100 miles north east of London -- there are ghostly monks, strangled girls, soldiers, rebels and even a girl who choked to death eating her own parents to stay alive.

For most people who take part in Dave Chisnell's twice-weekly ghost tours of the city not far from where 700,000-year-old evidence of human habitation was discovered last year, it is pure theatre.

But for long-time Norwich resident Lee Goldin, 63, this is no joke.

"I have seen two ghosts in my life. I used to live in a haunted house in this city. I had to steel myself to come along tonight. I want to see one more. I want to be sure I am not imagining things," she told Reuters on a muggy September night tour.

Her ghost tour addict son Carl Paston, 43, is equally adamant. He has seen eight ghosts in his life -- including the executed second wife of King Henry 8 and mother of Gloriana, Elizabeth I -- Anne Boleyn.

They are among some 50 people following caped tour leader Chisnell as he leads his group from Norwich's oldest pub -- the 750-year-old Adam and Eve -- on a winding route through the back streets of the city whose first Cathedral dates back to the Norman conquest in 1066.

In fact, so many times have differing peoples with differing religious beliefs occupied Norwich that the city boasts a church for every week of the year -- and contrarily used to brag it had a pub for every day of the week.

SPINE-CHILLING TALES

The story of Cromwell's lost army is chilling.

Hunting a dissident royalist group Cromwell sent an army group into Norwich -- which is supposedly undercut with smugglers tunnels large enough to accommodate men even on horseback. They never came back.

The royalists, knowing they were coming, laid wires across the tunnels and when the horses and riders finally turned the corner they lifted them -- decapitating horse and rider at the same time.

Although no one has successfully explained how to commit such mass execution, it grabs the audience -- standing on this platform with the imposing cathedral behind them and on the cobble stones said to reverberate with the lost soldiers.

Perhaps the most poignant story Chisnell tells is of the Lady in Gray -- the ghost of a young girl locked up in the family house with her kin at the height of the plague in 1578 because people thought everyone inside was dead but were too scared of infection to enter.

"When they opened the house a few weeks later to take the bodies out for burial they found human teeth marks on the legs of the parents and flesh in the throat of the girl -- she had choked to death trying to stay alive," Chisnell said.

Perhaps one of the most enigmatic of Norwich's ghosts is a monk -- a stage struck monk to boot.

At the theatre in Madder Market -- madder means dyer in ancient English -- an obviously stage-struck spirit monk has been regularly seen, but not by all.

"At one recent staging of "Agnes of God" a group of school children of between nine and 13 came along to see it," Chisnell said.

"The following day back at school they were asked to write up their experiences. 13 of the 43 said the best bit was when the monk came across the stage -- there is no monk in that play."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Ghost of Blackbeard*

*Searching for the ghost of Blackbeard near Ocracoke Inlet*
By CATHERINE KOZAK , The Virginian-Pilot
© September 25, 2006
Last updated: 12:57 PM

OCRACOKE ISLAND - At twilight, when portals open at the seam between life and death, they went to find Blackbeard.

Armed with electromagnetic field detectors, infrared cameras and metal dowsing rods, parapsychologist Christine Rodriguez, accompanied by an assistant and a small group of skeptics, trudged to the beach one recent evening, about 600 yards from the place where the infamous pirate drew his last breath. They wanted to see if he had some unfinished business he wanted to share.

It's a fact that Blackbeard, also known as Edward Teach, was killed in a gruesome battle in 1718 off Springer's Point, a wooded Eden that lines an area by Ocracoke Inlet called, aptly, Teach's Hole.

It's not a fact, as legend would have it, that his headless body swam around his ship Adventure five times before giving up the ghost, so to speak. Nor is there a shred of evidence that the buccaneer buried his treasure beneath the dunes on Ocracoke.

As part of a documentary he is filming about Blackbeard, Raleigh filmmaker and historian Kevin Duffus thought it would be interesting to dispel, or - who knows? - confirm, the legends at the place of his undoing, where it's said that his beheaded body still roams at night.

"One reason I wanted to conduct the paranormal investigation is if we were able to contact Blackbeard, I could have saved a lot of time in my research by speaking to him myself," Duffus said with a grin. "On the more serious side, I wanted to attempt to put an end to the legends, or myths, of his headless corpse walking the lonely beaches along Teach's Hole channel."

When Rodriguez, who runs East Coast Hauntings Organization in Washington, N.C., reached the shore by Teach's Hole, she and para psychologist Sonya Holley, holding detecting equipment, scanned the spartina grass between the windswept cedar trees for any spirit energy.

"Did you lose yours - he still with you?" Rodriguez asked Holley.

As they searched, the sinking sun spilled deepening shades of red and purple onto the water. Jumping mullets occasionally flung themselves out of the water in search of bugs or menhaden. The gentle lap-lap of the water on the beach was marred by the incessant buzzing of mosquitoes alerted to dinner.

"It feels hinky," Holley responded. "He feels like he's right here."

That means, she said, that there's a sense that something happened at that spot.

While the sky darkened, the women moved further down the beach, eventually finding a total of eight spirits, a least two of whom were "running" around them, they said. The presence is akin to a feeling under the skin, or a pressure, Rodriguez said, and males and females exert different types of energy.

"There's some interaction between sensitive people," she had explained earlier. "To me, it might be something interdimensional. It's like a thin point. Somehow, when they open up, there's some kind of energy exchanged or released."

Holding two dowsing rods - bent brass rods with copper sleeves on the handles - Rodriguez stood in the grass and asked a series of questions requiring "yes" and "no" answers. For a no, the spirit energy moves it in an "L" shape; for a yes, they're crossed in an "X."

After a time, it was learned from the spirit that he was an American Indian who had lived on Ocracoke in the 1600s.

The few details provided about the others said they were not related by blood and were unfamiliar with each other in life.

"Did you know any pirates?" Rodriguez asked, the rod handles held steady by unmoving hands.

One rod whipped out to the side, forming an "L."

"No," she said, interpreting.

"Did white men come in ships?"

"No."

"Are you happy that you're talking to us?"

"No."

"Do you know that you are dead?"

"Yes."

After several more questions, Rodriguez said it seemed like the communication was becoming more difficult. When one response said that the entity was aware of "the light," she advised the spirits to go to the light if they wanted to leave.

While she was working, Holley and others took photographs. When a spirit is present, a white orb often is evident in photographs. Considered to be energy bursts, they are usually not visible to the naked eye. Cold spots have been reported to have been felt in the area where an orb appeared.

Orbs were seen in numerous shots taken by two different cameras and photographers at Teach's Hole.

Rodriguez, 52, who has a degree in psychology, has been doing selective paranormal work for no charge for the past five years. She said spirits' energy has a force of charged ions similar to plasma. In their presence, she said, batteries, electrical sockets and lamps are routinely drained of energy.

Even though Blackbeard didn't make himself known that night, Duffus said the eight spirits - seven of whom were identified as men - may indeed have been part of Blackbeard's crew.

"The fact is, Christine and Sonya were really communicating," he said. "There's no reason they couldn't be pirates pretending to be Native Americans."

Edward Teach, born about 1680, was more likely named Edward Thatcher, or Thatch, Duffus said. Most of his life is a mystery, but much that is known - including his violent death at the hands of the Royal Navy - was memorable.

A big man, Blackbeard was said to have woven wicks laced with gunpowder into his full black beard, according to a description on the North Carolina Maritime Museum Web site. To enhance his image even more, he wore a crimson coat with two swords, and bandoliers holding pistols and knives across his chest.

Known as the richest, most ruthless and most bloodthirsty pirate in history, Duffus said, the amazing thing is that the pirate's name appears in the true recorded history for only about two years.

Yet Blackbeard is a household name nearly three centuries after his death.

"He sort of understood the value of good marketing," Duffus said.

When Duffus went back to Teach's Hole for a second night, he stood at the same spot preparing to take more footage, and shared some tales about Blackbeard with Holley. While he chatted, Rodriguez shot a photograph.

Above Duffus' head, the photograph later revealed, hovered a large misty orb.


----------



## Hauntiholik

When I was ten my grandfather died due to complications of diabetes. I wasn't a big fan of the man because he was of the "children are seen but not heard" mentality. In the evening after his memorial service I saw his face in the shower door while I was standing in the bathroom. He smiled at me (which was not like him) and then the face faded away.


----------



## uncle willie

should be on a agian this halloween


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Part 2 - Mysteries in Arizona*

Ghostly Padre
This story was told by a reliable rancher and also took place within the shadows of the puzzling archway. It involves the appearance of a Spanish padre long since dead: a ghost--or perhaps not. 
Several hundred years earlier, a Jesuit priest, whose name has long since been forgotten, built a small mission east of Arivaca. The residents gave their most treasured possessions to him for safe-keeping, as they feared robbery. These were hidden somewhere near the church grounds.

One morning, a Mexican woodchopper found the elderly padre dead. After he was put to rest, the villagers suddenly realized he was the only one who knew the location of their valuables. They searched, but nothing was ever found.

Over the years, many cowboys and others have reported seeing a dark-robed figure walking near the site of the old mission, which has long since crumbled back into the dry earth. The description given resembles that of a Spanish padre. One rancher told us quite frankly, "Nobody will ever convince me otherwise. I know what I saw that afternoon. The figure wasn't any ghost. It walked across a wash disturbing the gravel and casting a long shadow."

The figure slowly became transparent, shimmered several times then vanished.

Again, was the witness caught in another trick of time produced by the site? Or was he himself back in the 18th century, watching the padre going about his daily rounds? Too bad our rancher didn't see the mission. That would be hard evidence he wasn't in his own time.

Spanish Soldiers 
Another mind-boggling story involves two cowboys out searching for a sick bull. Both separated and rode off in different directions. One rider paused atop a hill searching the country below with his binoculars. Suddenly, he felt a stone bounce off his hat. Turning, he expected to find his companion had tossed it jokingly, but nobody was there. Another stone hit his arm, but once again nothing was seen. 
While scanning the terrain again, he spotted his friend several hundred yards below. In the distance, he saw the bull. Waving, he shouted to his partner signaling to him which direction to go.

While descending the hill, he spotted a group of six riders traveling eastward. They rode in single file and were about half a mile off.

Stopping, he looked through his field glasses--and was amazed at what he saw. His description of the horsemen resembled pictures he had seen of Spanish soldiers with tunics, lances and helmets. He followed their movements until the scene "shimmered" and faded.

Once again, this occurred near the archway's realm. A column of soldiers traveling east? The only fort in that direction was the presidio located at Tubac during the Spanish occupation.

The Shimmer
One day, Walt and Roy had their own weird experience near the stone portal. They returned there because Walt wanted to collect some geodes for friends in Tucson. 
Looking toward the archway, both saw it appear to shimmer. According to Walt, this lasted several minutes before it slowly faded. During this period, both felt a strange pressure within their ears.

Roy said, "That's it Walt. I'm outta here." After gathering a number of geodes, both left with Roy leading the way--rather fast.

During the summer months, temperatures can reach 110 degrees. The heat waves dancing off a flat surface can make objects appear to shimmer while looking through them. But this was mid-January and the temperature was around 60 or so.

Old Roy would never again return to the site, no matter how we tried to persuade him.

Was the shimmering and ear sensation the beginning of some activation that never reached its full potential? Seeing the expression on Roy's face after he returned to camp--take my word, it happened.

Ghost Camp
A number of individuals have disappeared from the unfriendly rugged hills over the years. Did some make the unfortunate mistake of entering the portal at the wrong time? The following suggests that possibility. 
While the four of us were checking out an old silver workings, we came upon a deserted miners camp that Louie had told us about weeks earlier. Everything was left behind--rotted clothing, tools, drill steel, old blankets and cooking utensils. Everything was there to maintain a functional camp. By the looks of several items, I'd say the site was active during the 1930s.

It looked as though somebody just walked away and never returned--or couldn't. The camp was almost a mile from the bizarre site high above. Did this party fall victim to it, or did he become discouraged with mining and abandon camp? I find this highly unlikely.

We also heard a story about a lone prospector who arrived each October and remained until spring. This continued for several years. One day, he vanished, leaving his horse, wagon and camp behind. It was located near a saddle in the mountains--just north of you know what. A body was never found.

We visited this site and found a deep shaft nearby with numerous open cuts on a hill. Was he prospecting or treasure hunting? It was rumored that some bandit's loot--two bags of gold coins--was buried within this area.

Stories like this keep people like us searching.

Stones From the Heavens
Another close encounter occurred about 14 months into our treasure game, a game that seemed to be going nowhere. 
While in Arivaca picking up needed supplies, we met three other treasure hunters. They were in the area for a month seeking the famous "Lost Treasure of Carreta Canyon" hidden by the fleeing padres from the Tumacacori Mission during the great Pima uprising of 1751.

We invited them to stop by camp and gave them directions. Several weeks later, they arrived and had an interesting story to tell. By chance, while traveling overland, they camped near the mouth of the canyon leading to the strange area. We discovered this when one pointed to their campsite on his map.

While relaxing one evening after a long, tiring search for this elusive treasure, they heard a sound like rain hitting the tent. Stepping outside, they saw the sky was clear. All at once a shower of hundreds of small stones came cascading down around them. Most were the size of a large pea, were reddish brown and resembled hematite, an iron ore.

Picking several up, they noticed they were quite warm to the touch. Their camp wasn't located near any high cliffs where the stones could have originated. George, a member of the group, jokingly said: "Perhaps we're camping on some ancient Indian burial ground and the spirits want us to leave." He had read an article about an incident similar to this occurring on a burial ground somewhere in the Midwest.

By now, one has to admit something quite out of the ordinary encircles this strange site. I won't definitely say their encounter with the warm stones had anything to do with our odd out-of-time region. Indian spirits or not, something weird occurred while they sat relaxing in their tent.

http://www.tucsonweekly.com/gbase/currents/Content?oid=47018


----------



## Death's Door

Woohoo!!!!! Ghost Hunters on tonight!!!! Just checked the tv listings and the Scifi Channel will be doing shows all day long and at 9 & 11 p.m. tonight the new episode airs.


----------



## RAXL

Tombstone is tonight. 

This season they travel a lot. Even go to Ireland.:jol:


----------



## Zombie-F

One must wonder how long it'll be until they just have to flat-out quit the Roto Rooter jobs. I mean, Sci-Fi must be paying them *something* for their efforts.


----------



## RAXL

I dunno. I think Roto must be paying them pretty damn well. Remember, Jason has like, 6 kids.
Any money from Sci-Fi, might actually go into TAPS itself. The new SUV's, the FLIR camera, the other infrared cam. I mean, that FLIR alone is over $10,000.:googly:


----------



## RAXL

And damn it, I'm kinda pissed WE didn't get to see the full torso apparition.
Cool episode though.


----------



## RAXL

Wow. Get this. The halloween live show, is apparently from 11:00 p.m. til 5:00 a.m.  :jol: :jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah, I think I'm going to try to stay up for that. I don't know how long I will hang, but I will try.


----------



## RAXL

It's another hunt set at the Shining hotel.


----------



## Death's Door

I didn't get to see the first one that was aired with the Shining hotel. Did they get an activity while being there? Sometimes it's tough when you're only there for a few hours.


----------



## RAXL

Oh, yeah, they got quite a bit. The big one being the glass in Jason's room exploding, and the closest door opening and closing by itself. :xbones: :jol:


----------



## writer93

DEFINATELY going to watch the episode about the hotel from The Shining. Very cool show, pretty spooky too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Minnesota haunted restaurants*

*Unexplained tales from two haunted hangouts*
Employees at a pair of north-metro restaurants say the establishments are haunted by mischievous spirits.

David La Vaque, Star Tribune

Like ghosts themselves, the best ghost stories never seem to go away. But there's no better time than Halloween to share tales of fright and things that go bump in the night. Mischievous spirits haunt at least two north-metro establishments, according to employees: Billy's Bar and Grill in Anoka and the Pizza Hut in Columbia Heights.

As Maria King, who works for the Anoka County Historical Society and directs walking ghost tours in Anoka, says to her customers: "I know not what the truth may be. I tell the tale as told to me."
*
A haunting question*

Billy's Bar and Grill in Anoka is haunted. But by whom?

Employees call the spirit Mrs. Jackson, named for Lottie Jackson. Her husband, Charles, built the Jackson Hotel in the late 1800s. She died of pneumonia in 1918. The restaurant occupies part of the old hotel.

King, of the Historical Society, said the spirit is a red-headed prostitute from the 1920s who entered the hotel and disappeared. She has heard about sightings of a pretty red-headed woman dressed in white.

Whoever it is, the spirit apparently enjoys having fun at the expense of employees.

"One of Mrs. Jackson's relatives was in here once and asked, 'Is Grandma behaving?' " said Janet Bloch, an employee for eight years.

The answer is no.

Lights left on are turned off. Lights left off are turned on. About six years ago, a hot cocoa machine could not be turned off even after it was unplugged. And the door to a downstairs storage room was blocked by cases of beer somehow shifted from the inside.

Randi Barbour, who has worked at Billy's for 14 years, said, "I don't wear my name tag anymore because Mrs. Jackson keeps popping the pin out so it falls off my shirt."

*Bob the baker*

At the Pizza Hut in Columbia Heights, if the lights flicker, if water faucets left on are turned off or vice versa, or if the toilet flushes by itself, employees blame it on "Bob." Bob is the name employees have given the spirit, which is supposedly a baker who hanged himself in the building. A Dunkin' Donuts occupied the site from 1976 to 1989. Like the spirit haunting Billy's, Bob is not evil -- just a supernatural practical joker.

"The stamper we use to make bread sticks went missing one day," general manager Maria Wuollet said. "We searched the store top to bottom but couldn't find it. Then later on we find it just sitting on the counter." The building is not insulated, so faucets are supposed to be left running overnight during the winter months. On several occasions, employees returned in the morning to find the faucets inexplicably turned off.

Shift manager Nicole Hull experienced the self-flushing toilet, but that was not her only close encounter with Bob. "Once I was making a pizza, and I could feel someone breathing on the back of my neck," she said.


----------



## RAXL

Don't forget, 11:00 tonight! :jol:


----------



## lady_bee

I watched it until 3 am or so and then I just passed out from exhaustion and coming off a sugar high. Hubby and I had the TV and the webcams up at the same time, but not a lot seemed to happen. I thought I saw a couple "orbs" but who knows what I was really thinking at that hour. They said people sent in comments of there being shadowy figures around. Did I miss anything and did any of you guys catch any cool images on the TV or webcams? When are the results they always have after reviewing the evidence?


----------



## RAXL

Nah, you didn't miss much. 
If you saw Jay and Grant in the tunnel, hearing the voice say "hello", that was the big thing.
The evidence show is going to be on next week. November 8, I think.


----------



## RAXL

And, don't forget, the season ender tonight, from Ireland!


----------



## Zombie-F

The season's over already? Bastards! Seems too short every time they come to an end.


----------



## RAXL

Well, I THINK it's because they go by hours, not episodes. The Halloween show was 6 hours. So that puts them at like 12 or 13 hours this season.

But, remember the last season went the same way. The season ended after 13 shows, then they came back and filmed 9 more. It's even sold seperately on dvd. Season 2, and Season 2.5, two dvd box sets.:googly: 
I'm not saying it'll happen again this year, but it could.


----------



## Death's Door

From what I saw last night, after they scoped out the castle in Ireland, they were traveling around England and other areas to do shows. Are these reruns? I don't recall seeing them last year.


----------



## RAXL

Uh, pay no attention to the "season ender" post. 
I was given some mis-information, by someone (my wife) and passed it on to you, my loyal follwers, without checking it out myself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Apparent Voice Of Dead Woman Heard On Audiotape*

*Apparent Voice Of Dead Woman Heard On Audiotape*
Crew Investigates House After Reports Of Strange Occurrences

POSTED: 6:45 pm EST November 14, 2006
UPDATED: 7:03 pm EST November 14, 2006
A strange voice captured on audiotape during an investigation of a home in Sanford, Fla., is believed to be that of an elderly woman who died years ago, according to a Local 6 News report.

Local 6 was with the Peace River Ghost Trackers when they set up electromagnetic meters, temperature sensors and a slew of infrared cameras inside a historic house after reports that a woman was haunting the house.

Paranormal investigators attempted to contact the woman.

Local 6 News aired a 3:24 minute audio recording of a faint voice picked up on tape. It sounds like a woman who is singing.

Past owners of the home said they believe the house is haunted by a childless woman who watches over children in the home and becomes agitated with any child is mistreated.

"Usually 99 percent of the time the spirits are friendly," a paranormal investigator said. "The might get your attention by making noises, touching you or poking."

The Peace River Ghost Trackers said they were able to explain some of phenomenon reported inside the house, including a door that seems to open on its own. They discovered when the latch needed to be fixed.

However, the voice on the audiotape remains unexplained.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Priest tries to exorcise ghost*

*Priest bids to count ghost out*
ROSEMARY GALLAGHER AND EBEN HARRELL ([email protected])

THEY may be more used to dealing with superannuation than the supernatural, but a Scottish financial advice firm has been forced to call in a priest after being targeted by a suspected ghost.

Several of the 40 staff at Alan Steel Asset Management in Linlithgow say they have witnessed an elderly man wandering around or heard a male voice when no-one is there, and books have fallen off shelves.

They say such incidents have become more frequent in recent months, which is why Alan Steel, the company chairman, brought in a local historian and a priest, believing an exorcism could be the answer.

The firm is built on the site of a former explosives factory which produced dynamite.

During the First World War there was an explosion at the Nobel factory, and two women workers and the foreman are thought to have been killed. Staff think the poltergeist may be the ghost of the foreman.

Leslie Dick, Mr Steel's personal assistant, said: "I was typing the code into the keypad to open the main office door and heard a man saying, 'Excuse me' - but no-one was there. Another time books had fallen off a shelf and been scattered around the office."

Receptionist Elaine Henderson said: "I can definitely feel a presence when I'm sitting in reception - not a nasty one, but something is there."

Local historian, Bruce Jamieson, and the priest visited the office and spoke to staff yesterday afternoon.

They were unable to confirm if there is a presence but will review the situation in a month before deciding whether or not to refer the mystery to someone who can perform an exorcism.

Mr Steel said: "I think it could be the ghost of the bull market. I haven't checked with the Financial Services Authority to check if my ghost is compliant."

In recent years, Scotland has become a centre for psychologists attempting to explain what causes people to report paranormal experiences.

Last year a team launched a massive experiment to investigate Mary King's Close in Edinburgh, the notorious scene of reported hauntings.


----------



## DeathTouch

Of course when they played the tape back where the motherless ghost was singing, it seemed to sound like "La la la la la la TJ Max! La la la la la la TJ Max!

Also some woman who have gone into the home have reported that their expensive purses, ear rings, and shoes were missing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Out-of-this-world response to online Australian ghost hunt*

* Out-of-this-world response to online Australian ghost hunt*

Thu Nov 16, 7:04 AM ET

Australian paranormal investigators have claimed an out-of-this-world response to a global ghost hunt to expand an eerie but underexplored body of knowledge.

Tapping into an explosion of interest in phenomena that defy scientific explanation, researchers from Australia's Monash University set up an online survey to assess their impact on individuals and society.

Some 2,000 people had made contact via the Internet since the survey began six weeks ago, with 96 percent claiming to have had at least one brush with the paranormal, study supervisor Beverley Jane told AFP on Thursday.

"By paranormal we mean those events that cannot be explained using the current laws of science," said Rosemary Breen, who will use the results as part of an academic study into supernatural occurrences.

"(The paranormal) is now considered mainstream and part of everyday contemporary life for many people."

The exercise seeks to gauge the frequency, effect and age of onset of unexplained phenomena such as premonitions, out-of-body and near-death episodes, telepathy and apparitions.

Results to date showed 70 percent of respondents believed an unexplained event changed their lives, mostly in a positive way.

Some 70 percent also claimed to have seen, heard or been touched by animal or person that wasn't there, 80 percent reported having had a premonition, and almost 50 percent recalled a previous life.

"The respondents are sincere and they want to report what they have experienced," Jane said.

She said she was amazed by the strong response on such a sensitive subject, and put this down the spectral study's virtual nature.

"People can do it in the privacy of their homes instead of in front of the researcher, so they can answer honestly," she said.

While the survey was anonymous, some people later sent emails with their contact details, Jane said.

She denied the study sought to assess respondents' mental health, but said it did offer people the chance to tell somebody about experiences they would normally keep to themselves.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Professor debunks purported evidence of ghostly presence*

*Professor debunks purported evidence of ghostly presence*
By Heather Warlick
Staff Writer
Mon October 30, 2006

Is the world partially populated by wispy, dead folks who like to terrify living people by flinging open doors or caressing sleeping faces? Are there disembodied souls out there prone to torment, entertain or protect real folks?

One ghost debunker says science just doesn't support the idea.

"A century and a half of research into the paranormal has not provided substantive evidence of the claims," said Dr. Bryan Farha, behavioral studies professor and scientific and technical consultant for the Committee for the Scientific Investigation of Claims of the Paranormal, the largest critical thinking organization in the world dedicated to extraordinary claims.

"What ghost investigators use for evidence is scientifically weak," Farha said. "For instance, the use of equipment with meters and gauges is an effort to make an investigation appear technical and scientific."

The equipment is not faulty, he said. It measures what it intends to measure, but the equipment is not designed to measure the presence of a ghost.

"There has never been a single confirmed case of a ghost," Farha said. "One reason is that, because, sometimes, hauntings are based on feelings or impressions. Feelings and impressions are not scientific evidence.

"Have fun on Halloween, but view ghosts and haunted houses with a critical thinking mind," Farha said. "I don't want to take the fun out of Halloween, but realize that all of the conjecture about the paranormal is unsubstantiated."

Why do people believe?

"In considering all of the alleged paranormal phenomenon, just take the ones that are associated with death, which would be ghosts, haunted houses and the ability to communicate with the dead," Farha said.

"All three of those imply an afterlife, and an afterlife is a comforting thought. So, I understand why people like to believe in these ideas. However, because we want there to be an afterlife doesn't mean that there is one. And even if we were to believe in an afterlife, where is the evidence that ghost investigators have proven the existence of one?"

Farha said he is not against the idea of an afterlife. "In fact, I might favor it. But I'm not holding my breath that they will prove it scientifically.

"I don't think that the universe is an accident, so the possibility is clearly there, but that's something we won't know until we die. We have to wait until we are dead to know about an afterlife and God and religion."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Sheffield Park spook or spoof?*

*Sheffield Park spook or spoof?*

Christopher Petty and his brother decided to spend a day outdoors, enjoying the warm Sussex sunshine. Little did they know when they started out that they would be joined by someone or something else.

Sunday May 16th started like any other day in early Summer.

Chris' original image with a ghost? 
The sun was shining and like many of us, Southern Counties web surfer Christopher Petty decided to make the most of the weather and get out and about.

He and his brother decided to visit the National Trust's historic Sheffield Park Gardens in Sussex. They took their cameras; it is a particularly beautiful spot afterall, and a few photographs of the day would serve as a nice reminder. So, when they started snapping away, neither of them expected the following results, once the pictures were developed...

Chris explains:
"On the photo there appears to be a shadowy figure of a woman to my right which I can't explain as:

a) There was no-one beside me at the time and

b) There was no statue in that part of the garden.

On the picture there is a mark on the subject's shirt which looks similar to the sunlit leaves on the shrub behind, as visible to the right of the picture.

After much consideration I can only guess that there is either a photographic explanation for this, or that the shadow is in fact a ghost".

At first glance we agreed with Chris.

There does appear to be a statue behind him, but he says there was nothing there when the photo was taken.

A National Trust representative has confirmed with us that there are no statues in the park. So we subjected the image to a series of rigorous scientific tests, conducted by our leading paranormal experts....(well, Heather and Ed) Our advanced testing methods have proved it to be.... er....um, not quite as spooky as it first appears....

We have decided, after much learned discussion, that the "paranormal phenomenon" which haunts Chris' photo is in fact somebody's granny.

How we came to this conclusion:
1) We lightened the photo.

2) We sharpened the photo.

3) We took the background out.

4) We increased the
colour saturation, which showed the ghostly apparition to have a pink face, a blue rinse and fuchsia lippy. So not your average ghoul.

5) The "spook" also appears to be wearing a rather fetching V-necked, smart but casual pullover, which is as far removed as you can get from the usual long white robes and chains etc...

However, the plot thickens...

Chris says there was no-one beside him at the time of the photo being taken, and who are we to disbelieve him? So how did this nice old lady get into the photograph unnoticed? Did she leap out from behind a bush only to hop back into the shubbery again once the flash had gone off? Possibly.

Was she wearing a Cloak of Invisibility, which she whipped off, to reveal herself at the very second the camera took the photo? Highly unlikely. Or is she, as Chris suggests, a ghost?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/print/southern...2005/08/12/sheffield_park_spook_feature.shtml


----------



## grapegrl

I adore real ghost stories! There is a follow-up to this story:

*Sheffield Park tragedy turns to mystery*
When Chris Petty and his brother visited Sheffield Park and took the photo, in which they claim to have captured a ghostly image, they had no idea what they had started.

We have recently been given information about an event that occurred in Sheffield Park a few years before Chris' photo was taken.

Whether what you are about to read, is connected to the image that Chris took, is entirely for you to decide. But one local family is now appealing to Chris to reveal the truth about the image. Was this picture a hoax, sent to us as an elaborate joke, in the hope we would fall for it? If not, the family in question suggest they will have to come to terms with something far more unsettling....

The latest developments occurred when we received details of a tragedy that happened in Sheffield Park on Saturday 4th August 2001. 87 year old Mrs Florence Bristow had gone to the gardens, with her son John and his wife, for an afternoon out.

Once there, they hired a motorised buggy, intending to travel around the edge of the lake. Unfortunately, Florence suffered a heart attack and fell across her son who lost control of the buggy, which then plunged into the water. John's wife dived into the lake in an attempt to save her and although first reports suggested Florence had drowned, later tests showed that she had died before entering the water. Resuscitation attempts were tried at the lake side but to no effect.

Until recently, Mrs Bristows family had not seen Chris' "ghost" picture, but when they did spot it on our website, they were shocked. John contacted us to say he believed the picture "Shows a resemblance to my mother".

Further contact with the family revealed they believe "the lady in the photograph bears a striking resemblance to her [Florence] even down to the type of top she is wearing". John has kindly given us a photograph of Mrs Bristow, with permission to post it here on the website.

So we are asking, is Chris' photo a hoax? His brother Paul, the person who took the original photograph, says it's not! Maybe you know the person in his photo? Could it be you? Were you in Sheffield Park on Sunday May 16th 2004 and can you remember seeing anyone who could possibly be the person in the background? Or is there another explanation for the image?

Link to article with more pictures


----------



## RAXL

Ok, here's an update on the season ending thing. 
The third season hasn't ended, but there are no new episodes set to air until january.

And, hey, how about Dustin getting wrecked in Ireland, at the castle? Discovery did a show about Leap castle a few years ago. The new owners were a younger couple with a small kid.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost photos slide show*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The blue jeans ghost*

*The blue jeans ghost *
Column: The Stainless Steel Wizard 
Posted on Tuesday, 28 November, 2006 | 12:17 | Comments: 0 
Ken Korczak

A couple of ghosts lurking in the walls of a rural Roseau County, Minnesota, home have a woman hanging on to her husband's pants - literally. Betty Ann (not her real name) says two ghosts, named John and Sam, are haunting her 80-year-old farm house. They make their presence know mostly by swiping personal belongings when no one is looking. But, strangely, what the ghosts seem most interested in is her husband's Levi "501" blue jeans."We've lost three pair already," Betty Ann said. "On a scale of one to 10, I am convinced to the point of 10 that the jeans are being taken by ghosts. There is just no other explanation."Betty Ann, her husband and children are third-generation owners of a stolid rural farm house on the back roads of northeastern Roseau County. She moved into the house in 1987, which is owned by her husband, whom I'll call Doug. At the time, Doug was remodeling the old farm house. As long as the work continued, nothing was wrong."It's when the remodeling stops that things start disappearing," Betty Ann said, suggesting that the ghosts like the renovations for some reason. At first it was mostly tools that were missing. Of course, tools are easy to misplace, and even though Doug and Betty Ann felt something a bit stranger was going on, they shrugged it off. But then a pair of 501 blue jeans disappeared.

Betty Ann searched the entire house without luck. Much like the missing tool controversy, she passed it off as another case of simple misplacement. She bought a second pair of 501s, but those soon winked out of existence, too. Another painstaking search of the house produced nothing. She bought a third pair. She was determined that her husband should enjoy the comfort of his very own Levi 501, fly-button jeans. Betty Ann was also fiercely determined that this pair would stay on her husband's legs, and off the ghostly limbs of some petty thief from Beyond.But John and Sam had other ideas. Betty Ann tells it this way: "I was really keeping my eye on this pair. I had just washed them and was carrying the clothes to the dryer. After the clothes were done drying I carried them upstairs - and somewhere between the upstairs and the dryer, the jeans were gone. I couldn't believe it!"But it gets weirder. Betty Ann continues: "I went to bed after searching absolutely everywhere for those jeans - in the attic, the garage - I tore the whole house apart. That night, I suddenly awoke within a dream and found myself fighting with someone through one of the walls - something on the other side of the wall had hold of the 501 jeans. For some reason, I was able to call this ghost by his name - John - I commanded him to give the jeans back. Also, I felt the presence of another ghost with John. I had the feeling his name was Sam."She said there was no conclusion of her tug-o-war with ghostly John.

Later that evening, she awoke and began getting ready for the graveyard shift at her job. While in the shower, she heard a knock at the bathroom door. It was her husband ... and in his hands were a pair of 501 blue jeans. Betty Ann cried out: "Where did you find them! I've turned the house inside out!" Doug said he found them right by the bed - the same space across which she had her dream tug-o-war with John the ghost."It's really a strange feeling," Betty Ann said. "I'm not really scared, but I wish they would keep their pilfering hands to themselves."Betty Ann is thinking about having a seance, or hiring a psychic to communicate with the ghosts, and possibly get them to move on or stop their mischief.

Watch this space for further developments!

Please visit Ken's blog: http://www.ironghost.wordpress.com

Article Copyright© Ken Korczak


----------



## strange1

I like to be open minded about most things, but I tend to lean toward believing in ghosts.
If for no other reason, Sure as hell if I say I don't believe in ghosts, one will show up just to prove me wrong.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Is Virginia's Executive Mansion haunted?*

*Is Virginia's Executive Mansion haunted? * 
Posted 12/8/2006 11:25 AM ET

RICHMOND, Va. (AP) - Gov. Timothy M. Kaine isn't exactly muttering "I do believe in spooks! I do believe in spooks!" like the Cowardly Lion in The Wizard of Oz. But he's not ruling out the possibility either.

Asked on his monthly radio show on the Virginia News Network whether he has had paranormal experiences like previous Executive Mansion occupants, Kaine flatly answered: "Yes."

Kaine said Thursday that at the same "inconvenient time" every week, the telephone rings in his family's private quarters - and when he picks up the phone, nobody's there. He said he's researching whether "something odd happened" on the same day and hour sometime in the mansion's history.

Unlike some previous residents and staff, Kaine said his family has not seen the friendly ghost of a young woman who is said to haunt the mansion.

However, he said first lady Anne Holton witnessed other strange occurrences in the mansion as the daughter of Gov. Linwood Holton in the early 1970s - a portrait mysteriously taken from the wall and deposited in another room, for example.

There also was a storm-related power outage that left all of Richmond in the dark except a lone light that mysteriously remained on in the mansion.

Copyright 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## ghostie

*Off-season spirit activities*

We've had a lot of spirit activity here lately. We even got this game of "Ghost Chase" caught on film. Amazing...










If you're interested:Ghost Chase the board game is explained here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*People seeing Saddam's ghost in Baghdad public areas*

*People seeing Saddam's ghost in Baghdad public areas*
Media Release
Dec. 31, 2006

In a most bizarre stories ever heard, some people in Baghdad are claiming that they are seeing Saddam's ghost in Baghdad public areas. Sources say, this may be a plot by the Baathists to keep Saddam 'alive' among the Sunni communities.

Some claim he is seen in restaurants, markets and so on. It is possible many Saddam look-alikes are now more prominent and people are mistaking these look-alikes as possible Saddam. It is also possible that Saddam was such a threat that people just cannot believe he is dead and not coming back.

None of these possible ghost sightings are confirmed by any reliable sources or Iraqi authorities.

Saddam Hussein was buried before dawn on Sunday in his native village of Awja, near Tikrit in northern Iraq, the head of his tribe and a family source said.

Ali al-Nida, head of the Albu Nasir tribe, told Reuters the burial in a family plot took place in the early morning, less than 24 hours after the former president was hanged for crimes against humanity. He gave no further details.

A source close to Saddam's family confirmed his remains were interred at Awja, where his sons Uday and Qusay, killed by US troops in 2003, also lie in a family plot. The family had said he might be buried in the western city of Ramadi.

Arab television stations broadcast new video images of Saddam's hanging, apparently shot on a low-quality camera by guards or other officials at the execution, taken from a different angle from footage shown on Iraqi state television.


----------



## Anachronism

lol, that's f'd up


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I believe!!!!
When I was 18 years old and still living at home. It was about 2 or 3AM, I was sleeping in my bed facing the wall. I awoke and felt someone or something starring at me. I rolled over and there was a child standing in my bedroom doorway. (My younger brother and sister would sometimes get scared and would come sleep in my room on the floor. So I always kept and extra blanket and pillow in my closet.) I rolled back over thinking it was my brother or sister. I kept feeling it starring at me, so I rolled and looked and the child was in the middle of room. I said “ The pillow and blanket are in the closet, hurry up and lay down your bothering me. I rolled back over and still feeling something starring at me rolled over and looked again. The child was still in the middle of the room. So I got up and went to the closet and got the pillow and blanket out. As I was reaching out to hand the pillow and blanket to the child I reached to touch it’s shoulder. It turned and moved it’s shoulder like it didn’t want me to touch it and then it disappeared. Needless to say I dropped the pillow and blanket, screamed bloody murder, turned on the closet light, the bedroom light, the hall light and the bathroom light. I ran and woke my mother up and told her about it. She thought I was being silly until she saw how badly I was shaking. I made her sleep with me in a twin bed for about a week. Every time I would wake up in the middle of the night, I would wake her up too. We would sit and watch and wait for the child to return. I’ve never seen it again, but that’s not to say it hasn’t come back. Maybe that’s why my brother and sister would get scarred and come sleep in my room, maybe they saw it too, but wouldn’t admit to it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

http://www.masslive.com/living/republican/index.ssf?/base/living-1/1169630535281090.xml&coll=1


----------



## skullboy

*Got a haunted house?*

They are looking for haunted houses.
http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/viewnews.php?id=86902


----------



## slightlymad

No ghosts here just a few skellies in the closet


----------



## Sickie Ickie

YEp, and too dangerous to release those.


----------



## edwood saucer

sure...uh...I mean if it pays well...then sure


----------



## RAXL

And there's a marathon going on today. Still no word on when the third season will continue.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hopefully sooner than never. I love this freakin' show and if it gets cancelled, I'll be pretty bummed out.


----------



## pyro

zombie-f dont know if you can get it up that way but on 1040 wbsm am @ 10pm saturdays theres a radio show spooky south coast and the guys from ghost hunters are on from time to time checking out the area you can also go to www.spookysouthcoast.com its pretty cool.


----------



## RAXL

Oh, and the third season _might_ pick up again in June.


----------



## zombi69

No..but our group has investigated some pretty darn active ones!


----------



## zombi69

As Jason had mentioned in an interview we contacted, the show has been delayed due to extra shows being shot. They worked 6 months straight. Though the guys are great..the show is entertaining, but that is all. The real stuff is 90% boring..though it's still great when you do get evidence!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I wish they were on more. They seem kind of inconsistent with there scheduling.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I Love Those Shows But We Don't Have Cable, So I Don't Get To See Them Anymore..


----------



## JCZ

*Search Launched for Missing Crew of 'Ghost Ship' Found Off Australia*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,267345,00.html

Search Launched for Missing Crew of 'Ghost Ship' Found Off Australia

BRISBANE, Australia - A 40-foot catamaran found drifting off Australia's Great Barrier Reef had its sails up, engines running and food on the table, but no crew, officials said Friday after launching a massive search for the missing men.

A coastal patrol aircraft spotted the vessel Kaz II on Wednesday but rescue workers only reached the boat early Friday, confirming there was no one aboard.

Officials said they were puzzled by what they found.

"They got on board and said the engine was running, the computers were running, there was a laptop set up on the table which was running, the radio was working ... and there was food and utensils set on the table ready to eat, but no sign of the crew," said Jon Hall, a spokesman for Queensland state's Emergency Management office.

"It was a bit strange," he said.

The vessel's emergency beacon and three life jackets were still on board, along with a dinghy.

The catamaran's sails were up, but the headsail was "shredded," according to Warwick Bracken of the Australian Maritime Safety Authority.

There was no indication of any other damage, or that the vessel had capsized.

Queensland police confirmed that three men were missing, and that a massive sea and air search was under way Friday from Airlie Beach to the northeastern city of Townsville.

Media reports said the missing men are skipper Derek Batten, 56, and two of his neighbors - brothers named Peter and James Tunstead, ages 69 and 63, from Western Australia state's capital, Perth.

Police would not confirm their identities.

The men had set out from Airlie Beach on Sunday, and were planning to sail around northern Australia to Western Australia state, according to Sharon Davidson of the Australian Maritime Safety Authority.

James Tunstead's daughter, Keryn Grey, said her family was hoping the men were in a dinghy and that the catamaran had drifted away.

"That's what we are hoping, that they forgot to anchor it (the catamaran) and it's drifted off - the three idiots - and (they have) not been able to get back to it," Grey told the Seven Network television.

Grey said the trip was supposed to take the trio six to eight weeks.

"They were just going to stop every night, anchor close to shore all the way back around the top and down the coast," she said. "It was going to be their trip of a lifetime."

The men are reportedly keen fishermen.

Nine planes and two helicopters were searching an area spanning about 700 nautical miles (805 miles), along with four volunteer rescue boats, police and maritime officials said.

Marine police were towing the vessel back to shore for further investigation.

Greg Connor, a forecaster with the Bureau of Meteorology, said the sailors would have faced moderate southeasterly winds of about 22 mph, typical weather for this time of year.

"It would have been excellent sailing conditions," he said. "There's no reason to believe this is a weather related incident."


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hope they are found okay...


----------



## GothicCandle

I for sure beleave!!!! my mom has seen one as have I.

my mom and her freind were driveing down a street at night, she saw this man, very clearly step into the street, she yelled for her freind to stop the car! the freind "drove over" the man. he was gone when they looked around.

i was home alone, in the family room and out the window this little old lady walked by, i got up to go look to see what she was doing and she was gone.


----------



## Death's Door

Update: I've been catching the Ghosthunter reruns on the Sci-fi channel and they are advertising that their new season will be starting on June 6th. Just a "heads up" for everyone.


----------



## pyro

woo woo


----------



## TwistedDementia

June 6th... Time to set the DVR!

Thank's for the info Da Weiner.


----------



## RAXL

Only 4 more days!!!!

Oh, and for fans of Donna, she is no longer a member of TAPS.  
Brian still is.


----------



## Dreadnight

You guys check out Ghost Hunters last night? They're back in fine form. The thermal images of those little "things" following the guys thru the Irish forest were pretty weird....


----------



## RAXL

Ireland's a damn creepy place.:jol: 

Neat thermal shots, and EVP's. 
I love Evp's.


----------



## Death's Door

The thermal shot with the three beings following the camera man was definitely cool and the face that showed up on film.


----------



## Dreadnight

It's no wonder our favorite day of the year originated in good ol' Ireland!


----------



## Samhain

I have now, I still can't go in the bathroom, silly jumpy ghost!


----------



## RAXL

Did anyone else find it hilarious that Brian was scarred for life by Poltergeist?


----------



## TwistedDementia

that Brian is a DIP!


----------



## RAXL

Brian,Donna and Andy have all left TAPS and formed their own group.
I guess Brian wasn't kidding when he said it felt good to not have Jay and Grant on an investigation.


----------



## Death's Door

RAXL said:


> Brian,Donna and Andy have all left TAPS and formed their own group.
> I guess Brian wasn't kidding when he said it felt good to not have Jay and Grant on an investigation.


Did they leave TAPS altogether or are they starting another district/region for TAPS? I know they're doing the recruiting thing. I didn't get to watch it last night.

After cleaning up and putting away the food, it was late.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Da Weiner said:


> Did they leave TAPS altogether or are they starting another district/region for TAPS? I know they're doing the recruiting thing. I didn't get to watch it last night.


Yes! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## RAXL

Well, as near as I can tell, they are out.
Brian doesn't even mention TAPS. He just says he was part of another paranormal group.

Oh, and no Ghosthunters on july 4th. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## ZombieLoveme

Brian is a weiner. Everytime he is on the show, I cringe.


----------



## skeletonowl

i love that show. I just hope they don't start faking everything like that mysterious "orbs" crap.


----------



## Zombie-F

ZombieLoveme said:


> Brian is a weiner. Everytime he is on the show, I cringe.


I agree. I was very happy when he left the show a while ago and very disappointed when he returned. It looks like I get to be happy when he leaves again.


----------



## Bodybagging

For any of you guys that want to meet the gang from TAPS, We are doing a event in dubois PA. The first weekend in October, They will be sidelineing with us. Get in touch for more details.......


----------



## mysticwitch

yes i believe. i've seen one sitting on my bed, we caught orbs and shadows in the old haunted jail we visited,and my friend also has had activity at her house. my son also seems to have ongoing conversations with the one or many?? in our house.


----------



## skeletonowl

I think orbs are a bunch of bullcrap but hey it's better than finding nothing. Personally, I used to believe in ghosts heck I've seen my Grandma wandering in the dining room when staying with my grandpa, but i honestly think it's mostly all in our heads. Yes, I still get scared a little but then again my dog barked outta nowhere and made me mess up some lines in this post


----------



## JohnnyL

I believe. How can you not?


----------



## nicole

First, watch Ghost Hunters on TV. Sometimes they find some really neat things. Here at my house we have 'ghosts' We get to experience the old man and woman who built our house in the 50's. We hear ladies voices. Things fall off the walls, things that we cant reach without a stepladder. My husband claims that while he was in the basement doing something the dryer door opened and shut. WE had some company and were giving them a tour. A few weeks later the 10 year old boy wanted to know who the man was that he saw standing behind him in the mirror. When we are laying in bed, we sometimes feel a cat jump onto the bed. When we look to see if it is ours, he is usually sleeping on the couch no where near the bed. Sometimes we see things out of the corner of our eyes too. I believe in ghosts.


----------



## nicole

Also when we hear things our animals look like they heard it too, so it makes you think that you actually did hear it. WE get orbs in all of our pictures. My husband has them more in the pictures that he is in than the ones I am in.


----------



## AzKittie74

Well I'm sitting in a dark room and am the only one awake in the house and now I am looking over my shoulder hahaha I had to read this post at night!
I have had some weird things happen to me over the years that have made me a believer. Sometimes I hear ghost stories and shake my head and think that the person telling it is a crack pot but there are some really convincing stories out there that I think might be true.

I use to take my husbands grandmother who had damencha back and forth from her rest home to her doctors appointments and to visit her husband at her house every day for about a year and 6 months, when we would be in the car she would constantly change the radio stations in the middle of a song, drove me crazy! but I never said a word, well after she died all of a sudden the radio would just change in the middle of a song while I was alone, when other were with me, it would just change, there was nothing wrong with my radio before she died so when it would happen I would just say to my husband "your grandma's sitting on your lap" hahaha he never thought it was funny, but it was a very strange coincidence if you ask me!


----------



## Death's Door

New episodes will be starting on Sept. 26th.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Blaming a ghost for you murder....give me a break!
Now I have heard it all.


----------



## Paranormal Media

Yes there are ghosts and yes there is an afterlife and yes there is a god. My truth to you all is ghostd DO exist!


----------



## mnstrmum

Ghosts, entities or what ever you want to call them I know exist. I have always been a sceptic until we bought our house. Its a 2 family and when we bought it we already had tenants downstairs so we decided to gut the 2nd floor before moving in. Right after we finished and moved in we experienced cold spots( areas my cat would repeatedly claw at in the air for no reason), things disappearing and then being found in weird places and a feeling of being watched. 10 yrs later our tenants moved and we gutted the 1st floor and during construction we would hear loud footsteps shuffling downstairs. It was loud so there was no mistaking it. We'd run downstairs to find nothing but a locked up unit. This happened so often we would joke about it. When we finally moved downstairs is when we would see this 3-4foot black shape. I don't know what to call it, but I would see it out my kitchen window on our wrap around porch...it would run from the porch through the wall into our living room. I have seen it 3 times, my nephew once and my daughter a few times. I'd catch it out of the corner of my eye. Its not just me so I know we are seeing something. Is it a ghost,entity,shadow people? Don't know, but its here!


----------



## Faerydae

Yup. Lots of reasons why too. lol.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I believe in ghosts.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I guess I'm in the minority.

I don't rule it out completely: there's too much we simply don't know.

But I'm definitely a skeptic.


----------



## ghostly

Boogie woogie woogie woogie woo. Boogie woogie woogie woogie woo. Boys and Girls its 99 time happy J the clown has a nursery rymth. Its about the Boogie Woogie Man keep your light on as long as you can. ICP rules. I am a ghost hunter and you would not believe as a skeptic the stuff I have saw and felt and stuff that has happened to us ghost hunting. This is a very easy thing to get into you. But the first thing that you have to do is believe.


----------



## ghostly

*Icp*

You can see on a later page ICP rules


----------



## Nancj

Absolutely I believe, why should we be the only ones to inhabit this world.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nancj said:


> Absolutely I believe, why should we be the only ones to inhabit this world.


We're not..there's apes, giraffes, mice, plants, frogs and lot's of other cool stuff.

Seriously, I'm still on the fence about the existence of ghosts. I won't discount the possibilty, but at the same time, I've never seen one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

they've seen you, Doc.


----------



## Hellspawn

When my grandmother died (before I was born) my oldest sister was sleeping on the couch at my grandparents house and woke up in the middle of the night to find the dining area of the house with several spectral figures, she said that it scared her, yet didnt at the same time, she sat there for several minutes watching these people interact with each other, she said at one point one of the spirits turned and looked right at her trying to talk with her.

Later that week, after the funeral when the family was gathered cleaning out the house, she found an old family album and picked out 5 people who she recognized from that night.

Later on in her life, she was renting the basement of my grandperents house and she kept getting visited by my grandmother,she would follow her around but the strangest thing was she would only follow her as far as the street, one day after a couple of years of this, my sister finally had to ask her to please stop becuase it unnerved her so bad, my grandmother never visited her again.

I can rarely get my sister to talk about it, but from what she has told me, my grandmother had told her that becuase of her sensitive spirit that she was able to communicate with her, she told my sister many things, including things about her death (which was suspicious btw) 

I also had an encounter with a pair of spirits while I was living at my sister in laws house, the only way I can explain it was, this overwhelming feeling came over me, I looked over and can only explain them as very faint shadows, I politely asked them to leave and they did, never saw them again.

Do ghosts exist? yep

why are they here? I strongly believe that earth has two dimensions, one for us and one for the spirit world, sometimes whatever keeps us apart, can be breached for one reason or another.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow! That's cool! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Never actually saw one.....


----------



## GothicCandle

a few nights ago, I was at my freinds house. I had stayed the night and it was early morning. I decided I would amuse myself by recording them snoreing. well i turn on my cell phone, left it on for a minute and then turned it off. I listened to the recording and instead of snoreing there is the sound of talking. I made everyone I know listen to it with out telling them the story first and everyone agrees its someone talking. It was silent in that room except for the light sound of my friends snores. No one was talking. No one and yet, there is it plain as day.a voice. there is no logical reason why there is a voice there except....ghosts?


----------



## crossblades400

I do....

A while back when I was about 8 years old, my sister, my dad, and me went hiking near an old civil war out post. (MD)

As we hiked the whole day, it eventually became night.... as we exited the trail, I wanted to play with my sister around the little fort. As we played, I couldn't ignore a man... he was taking pictures and was very excited... I wondered what was wrong... I looked where he was... it was a hollow spot (like an old window w/o the glass...) Inside I saw something very strange.... It was VERY large, as large as a person.... almost like someone playing a prank. I knew no one could have because the hollow circle was WAY too small...

It was very big, pale white, but very glowish... its outline was very neon bluish.

It had no eyes or arms... just kinda a cloak... it looked as if it was hovering around... kinda swaying....

The man taking the pictures didnt get anything on camera, even though he clearly took a picture 0_o

I was never scared about it.... I was really astonished... that day on I loved Halloween....


----------



## writer93

Wow, Great stories you guys, this is freaky! 

IVe never really seen a ghost, but my grandma has probably the biggest collection of pictures with possible ghosts in them, and they are ALL hers, none of them are printed off the internet or anything. I do believe in them though. We have a framed picture of my grandpa and his twin brother in my room, and after his death, I took a picture of that picture, just out of the blue, and when I did I felt a cold chill like someone walked through me or something and went towards the window. It scared me to death but I didnt think anything else about it until I developed the picture, and in it, right under his left foot, appears to be his face. It cant be a reflection because it looks just like him and it is even TAN looking like a persons real skin color.... 

At his funeral, my dad took pictures, some people may think thats weird but I dont know. Family set up pictures beside the casket, and there seems to be like a white mist in every one of those when we developed the funeral pictures. We even took one at the graveyard, and there is a mist in it as well, and the sun comes right down on the grave and makes like a circle, its beautiful, but odd.


----------



## Uncle Fred

For a short time I was living in my friend's garage. One night, he and his wife went out for an event that I was entirely uninterested in.

I enjoyed my solitude until nightfall.

Soon, I leaped to my feet and ran outside, hair standing on end, convinced that an interloper was in the dark yard. I stood, breathless, in the middle of the grass. Nobody was there, yet there was a strange feeling that I wasn't alone. Before I went back inside, I glanced at a light that seemed to be nearby streetlight. Yet, as I walked across the yard, it looked more and more like the light was in the middle of the yard.

That was enough for me. I went right back inside.

When my friend came back later, he said, "Oh, you met our ghost. That was the previous owner. He died in the garage when the car he was working under fell on him."

Yeah, I don't recall sleeping that night.

_Happy nightmares!_


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Before I was born, my mom and dad were planningon taking a road trip. They were late and my dad was impatient. My mom suddenly saw here grandmother in the living room shaking her head no. My dad couldn't see it. Then her grandmother disappeared. My mother steadfastly refused to go on the roadtrip for another several hours. Shortly after the visitation, they received a phonecall from a friend making sure they were okay. Turning on the radio they learned there was a multicar pile-up on the freeway in the spot where they would have been. My dad became a mild believer after that.

Another one: My mother was in bed when she felt the bed shake. She woke up to see her close friend and mentor at the foot of her bed looking sad, then she was gone. My mom knew Ms. Mable (the friend) was in the nursing home, and she also knew at that moment what happened. The next morning it was confirmed- she had died during the night.

My mom was very sensitive to these things. I've always wanted to be sensitive to them, but I wasn't blessed with the gift...or I haven't figured out howto use it yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius

*Real ghost caught on tape!*

This looks freakingly real to me, and I'm a HUGE skeptic!
http://www.wusa9.com/video/player.aspx?aid=32715&sid=50214&bw=hi&cat=74&provider=topVideo


----------



## Spookkid

Meh, could have been easily faked in my opinion.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yea, anything could, as well as this, but if it is, it's VERY well done!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry guys...I am underwhelmed.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

A fake! A phoney! A fraud! A base deceiver! ...but it looks cool.


----------



## slightlymad

Didnt give me chills must be fake nice effort just the same


----------



## GothicCandle

the video wont work for me.


----------



## dionicia

Could it have been a bleed through from the video tape being re-used?


----------



## Hellspawn

Creeped me out, but from all the "experts" (there are no experts) I have heard that something like this would have been visible to the "investigator" but again, take it for what its worth.

Nothing suprises me, I know ghosts exist, its just how they manifest themselfs, I know someone who went on an "investigation" with a closed group into a masoleum here in Utah, there is a long marble staircase that leads into the bottom portion and in the pitch black, one of the members lost his footing and fell down the staircase, when they reviewed the recordings they could hear a distinct "are you okay?" after he hit the bottom.

http://www.ghostpix.com/index-5EVP.htm (near the bottom)
and the direct link
http://media.ghostpix.com/showevpjune/ruok.wav

so not only are there ghosts, but they are very well aware of everything.


----------



## DeathTouch

Not sure that really proves anything. Looks like soemthing rigged.


----------



## skeletonowl

i don't know...it was kinda like sneaking by lol
In the left corner you see something flash by not sure what that was


----------



## Paranormal Media

Thats a fake. Trust me when I say this, its a fake. Very well done though.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

if its fake its done real good


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How do ya know, Para?


----------



## Bodybagging

somebody call steve and lets get this thing DEBUNKED!


----------



## Death's Door

*Ghost Hunters International*

I have been watching "Ghost Hunters International" on Wednesday nights at 9 p.m. It's a spin off of the original Ghost Hunters. Has anyone been watching this and what do you think.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I like that new Penn State one.


----------



## skeletonowl

It's pretty good. They do a LOT more debunking and some of the "voices" they catch are pretty unclear. I'm also a skeptic but it's an entertaining show.

Did you also hear about UFO Hunters? I can't wait for that!


----------



## Death's Door

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like that new Penn State one.


Yeah, I have been watching Paranomal State too. I'm glad that it's on Monday nights. I like it because they research the place for a couple of days instead of a couple hours.


----------



## Death's Door

skeletonowl said:


> It's pretty good. They do a LOT more debunking and some of the "voices" they catch are pretty unclear. I'm also a skeptic but it's an entertaining show.
> 
> Did you also hear about UFO Hunters? I can't wait for that!


That was on last night on the Sci-fi channel. I think the History Channel is having the same or similar show too. Is it just coincidence that we just had a UFO sighting in Texas and now these shows are popping up?


----------



## skeletonowl

Hmm you may be on to something!

I didn't think UFO hunters was that great...and yes the history channel has it on the same time so the creaters of these hunters shows are certainly cashing in.


----------



## Death's Door

I guess with the writers' strike, they're trying to grasp onto anything to keep us watching something other than reruns or reading a good book.


----------



## RAXL

So, what do you guys think of GHI's Shannon, being the client on Paranormal State this week? Weird, no?
I think her name is Shannon.Maybe Sharon. The girl that's not Donna.Or Brian.

Robb, the leader of GHI, needs to blink more. Seriously, check it out sometime. The guy NEVER blinks. It's freaky.


----------



## RAXL

New episodes start March 5.

Also, Jason and Grant have a book out. Mainly, it's Jason talking about cases, and Grant chimes in at the end with a little bit. There's about 20 cases, half that were from the "pre-tv show era" of TAPS. Each case gets about 3 pages. 
Nothing earth shattering revealed in the pages, but Jason does rip into Brian a few times. 

Jason talks about his paranormal experience, Grant does not. 

The last case in the book is the first Stanley Hotel investigation.


----------



## skeletonowl

thanks for the info that's pretty weird that grant doesn't talk


----------



## skeletonowl

lol yeah Robb is just a little creepy and super serious about everything. He only laughed once when they were at Sherwood Forest and the guy fell while trying to scare him lol


----------



## Death's Door

RAXL said:


> So, what do you guys think of GHI's Shannon, being the client on Paranormal State this week? Weird, no?
> I think her name is Shannon.Maybe Sharon. The girl that's not Donna.Or Brian.
> 
> Robb, the leader of GHI, needs to blink more. Seriously, check it out sometime. The guy NEVER blinks. It's freaky.


Do you think that GHI and PS are linked in some way?

I was surprised to see Brian doing GHI because I thought that Ghost Hunters was actually done with him. However, when I started watching GHI, he seemed to be more professional with the team and wasn't making that many mistakes. I forget which episode it was (maybe last week's) when he said he saw a shadow go by him and tried to catch up to it. However, he didn't have any recorders/devices with him. I remember him doing this a lot on GH. I think even Jason remarked (in disgust) about him doing this on camera.

As far a Robb, you're right about the blinking thing. I think Robb is way to serious and Robb or Andy are looking into the camera, they look like their eyes are about to pop out of the heads.

I was into watching it in the beginning when it started because of going overseas and visiting various castles and estates but it seems they are only spending a few hours on each investigation. Hell, seeing some of these places, I would like to see maybe a couple of days investigation consisting of a few hours each time to get a "feel" for the place and try to capture something that they might not get the first time.


----------



## RAXL

I don't know.
I don't _think_ there is any connection between PS and GHI. If I remember right, in the first GHI show, Shannon talked about an experience "three years" ago, before she was in TAPS. What I wonder is, was THAT the experience? If so, that would make the whole PS show more of a re-enectment, than a documentary.
Something there doesn't add up, if you've been in TAPS for three years, why go to an outside team, who then bring in TAPS resident demonologist. 
I'm sure the answer to this lies somewhere on the 'net,maybe on the TAPS site, but I haven't looked very hard yet.

As for Brian and GHI, there is still some question about wether the GHI crew is still affiliated with TAPS at all. Remember, there was a time when Donna, Brian and Andy were all out of TAPS, having left to form their own group, or so the story goes. Was this it? Probably, I guess, despite that shot of Jay and Grant at the start of the first show. One thing to keep in mind, nowhere on the show does it say TAPS. It's all GHI.
Now, having said that, Donna may be back with TAPS, as she is appearing at the TAPS convention in here in Florida this summer.But, so is the parapsychologist from Most Haunted, so, whatever.
Another thing to think about with Brian, and who's in/out of TAPS: If you're Jay and Grant, and are really putting this GHI team together yourself, would you risk putting Brian on it? I don't think so.
Now, imagine if you are a SCI-Fi Chan. producer, looking to put together another show. Would you put Brian on it, as a guy who already has name recognition, and people will watch just to se the train wreck he creates? If you think it will bring in ratings, damn right you would.


----------



## RAXL

Yeah, it's an ok book. Incredibly light read, I think I blew through it in an afternoon. 
The apartment in Toronto is probably the wildest case, not on tv. I saw a story VERY similar to it on the old PSI FACTOR show, that Danny Ackroyd used to host. No idea if the apartment that TAPS investigated is the same as the one that the OSIR did, but how many haunted apartment/condo towers can there be in Toronto?
But, yeah, Grant gets one paragraph at the end of each case.


----------



## RAXL

"I was with New England Paranormal for three years. I spent my life before that reading dozens of books educating myself on the paranormal and I have each and every book still in my drawers. I completed the Paranormal 101 course at BCAE in Boston. I worked for the country's top Private Investigator working as an investigator under his own wing. 10 years ago I was in the Sentinel and Enterprise holding my favorite Hans Holtzer book, talking about my experiences with the paranormal. I am not an actress, I never was. I was a CLIENT on Paranormal State a year ago, my condo is very haunted. Paranormal State IS NOT scripted in any way! They were very professional and I thought they did a great job. My condo was investigated several times by New England Paranormal and I've had several private groups investigating since then. I acted in school plays only because I HAD TO like everyone else in elementary school. I did more than 10 investigations with New England Paranormal. I was on my third investigation in 2005 the night I was promoted to investigator"

This from her myspace blog. I don't know that it clears anything up.
The PS episode was tpaed Feb. 07, according to the dates that Ryan gave.


----------



## RAXL

And, from Donna's myspace, clearing up, kinda, the issue of what is and isn't TAPS:
(1) GHI has nothing to do with GH, except for some veteran team members, (myself included) on the GHI team.

(2) TAPS and GH has nothing to do with GHI. 

(3) No TAPS members will be appearing on GHI, to date, that I'm aware of.

(4) GHI was created soley by Pilgrim Films and Television, and approved by the network SciFi.

(5) GHI does follow similar protocol to GH, but does a few things differently. That doesn't make us better than them or them better than us, just different. If you are expecting the exact same show, you will be sorely disappointed


----------



## Death's Door

Well, so far I haven't seen anything that is different between GHI and GH as far as traveling to a place, investigating it, reviewing the evidence and going back to the client and discussing what they found, shaking hands with the client and then leaving. Am I missing something here? They only thing that I have not seen GHI do that GH did is bash some of the investigators like Jason and Grant did. I don't know if that was just for higher ratings or what but even though Brian can be an ass, I don't think it was professional of them to do that on tv IMHO. Maybe GH was trying to bring some feeling into the show maybe.


----------



## Night Owl

*I Believe... I think.*

Hi, guys... I'm new here, and this is my first post. I'm lovin' the site!

As for the existence of ghosts, I'm a believer. Pretty sure I (honest-to-God) saw one for myself almost seven years ago. The reason I use the words "pretty sure" is simply because I was alone at the time, and without a second opinion it's hard to accept even what your own eyes are seeing!


----------



## turtle2778

YES i absolutely believe in ghosts. No I havent had any experience with them personally. I just believe.


----------



## Night Owl

So, Turtle... just wondering why you believe. Some people seem to be skeptics until they experience something for themselves. I saw a ghost, and I still wonder if I'm not just crazy...:googly: Is it an issue of faith? Do you have the word of someone that you would never doubt, or maybe even feel that scientific evidence has already proven the existence of an afterlife?

Just curious, and stuff...


----------



## GothicCandle

i know you weren't talking to me, but i thought i would reply anyway. lol

my mom didn't believe in them until she saw one. I have always believed, for me, the big thing is who says their not real? we don't know what happens in the afterlife. and also, it never says in the bible where you go directly after death. It does say in the bible, that no one goes to heaven or hell until jesus returns and takes(the good people) to heaven himself. so, where do they go before then? it don't say. therefore what is so strange and unreal about the idea of ghosts?


----------



## Night Owl

New Ghost Hunters on tonight!


----------



## Death's Door

Yep - I have been hearing the hype on radio and tv all week. I'm looking forward to watching it tonight.


----------



## DeathTouch

I just got an early birthday gift. I got seasons 1-2. I love it. Happy early birthday for me. LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you DT!!!!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Night Owl

The newest episode (Fort Mifflin) was interesting... I love hearing about all the history surrounding some of these locations. What did you guys think about the evidence they collected?


----------



## DeathTouch

I went to Best buy and got season 3. I love it!


----------



## DeathTouch

My girlfriend just sent me this link. Now I can be a ghost hunter. Whooooaaa

http://ghoststop.com/


----------



## Sickie Ickie

waaaay cool, DT


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> waaaay cool, DT


It will be better when we come to your house to video tape all the ghosts there.:googly:


----------



## strange1

Maybe we should start the *"HauntForum Ghost Hunters Society"*
I love the histories of some of the haunted places.
Sign me up NOW!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

On myspace I added Steve from Ghost Hunters on my myspace page. Also Beyond Reality Radio which is the Ghost Hunters Postcast. I listen to them most of the time. They were talking about EVPs and some of the people that he thinks are experts. The people he talks to are really believers when it comes to ghosts and evps. Personaly I am not sure if EVP is a sign of ghosts. Being in electronics the way I am, I know that one of the recorders that they use can easliy pick up noise from other sources, and one might think that is a ghost when it could just be noise from the TV, Walkie talkie, etc. The preamp on these recorders are not designed to pick up radio signals but with the preamp it certainly could pick up and amplify an noise that comes along. That is why I am not sure that EVP is really showing that there are ghosts.


----------



## SkullWerks

I believe I once lived in this house that every so ofton I have a old family rocking chair that would rock late at night the chair squeeked very loud and I would wake up to see whos there NOBODY!!?

I BELIEVE!


----------



## Dr Morbius

My bedroom door opens and closes by itself very rapidly making scary slamming noises, and in the morning when I wake up, my clothes in my drawers that have put neatly away the night before are now strewn about the room drawers wide open, all of them. I also get very cold in the summer when I lay in bed at night although the house is a balmy 80 degrees, I can see my breath. My cat hisses at the walls for no reason, and in the kitchen dishes seem to "fall" out of the closed cabinets and break on the floor. I once woke up to eggs broken on the kitchen floor, fridge wide open. My faucets go on and off by themselves, and my bathroom mirror warps and I swear I can hear it breathing....so I'm still on the fence about this whole ghost thing...


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> My bedroom door opens and closes by itself very rapidly making scary slamming noises, and in the morning when I wake up, my clothes in my drawers that have put neatly away the night before are now strewn about the room drawers wide open, all of them. I also get very cold in the summer when I lay in bed at night although the house is a balmy 80 degrees, I can see my breath. My cat hisses at the walls for no reason, and in the kitchen dishes seem to "fall" out of the closed cabinets and break on the floor. I once woke up to eggs broken on the kitchen floor, fridge wide open. My faucets go on and off by themselves, and my bathroom mirror warps and I swear I can hear it breathing....so I'm still on the fence about this whole ghost thing...


I hate to tell you Dr. that you don't have ghosts, you are married with kids. LOL


----------



## skeletonowl

My views have changed from the post I had put way before

I believe you only see ghosts when you believe or are skeptic and kind of look for them. Ghosts only appear at night when everything is hard to see and spooky. I think it's all in our heads besides the mind is very powerful.

I still get the chills when i'm alone though


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> I hate to tell you Dr. that you don't have ghosts, you are married with kids. LOL


Ahhhhh yes. That explains it!


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> Ahhhhh yes. That explains it!


Well there is a way to find out. Sickie and I will be over tonight for some of the Dr's good old BBQ that he keeps telling everyone about. We will find out if it ghosts or just your kids going thru all your stuff as normal.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Well there is a way to find out. Sickie and I will be over tonight for some of the Dr's good old BBQ that he keeps telling everyone about. We will find out if it ghosts or just your kids going thru all your stuff as normal.:googly:


FYI Doc....keep you underwear drawer locked!


----------



## Dr Morbius

It's a BYOU BBQ.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well DT, do I need to bring an extra pair now?


----------



## rip86

Wow, some great stories here…but time to define exactly what we’re talking about. 
By Ghosts do we mean a specific person(s) becoming earthbound for some reason (lost, unfinished business, damned, etc.) that aimlessly roams around knocking things over. 
Or are we talking about some sort of spirit or being, existing somewhere between the now and afterlife, with a specific message or purpose that helps (or hinders) us along life’s journey... which may be labeled a Ghost, Guardian Angle, Inner voice, Intuition, or just a feeling?
Reason I ask… Many years ago (young, foolish days), Friends & I were out partying. I had a pretty wild street legal (but strip ready) Oldsmobile, and it seemed like a good time to see what it would do on the back roads. After about 5 miles of hopping over hills (cool weightless feeling), I suddenly got a chill and came to a screaming crawl over the next hill. As my friends started in with “What the hey, man….”, I came face to face with another car STOPPED in the middle of the road just over the next crest (guy was getting his mail, heard me coming, and was running for his car). 
So my question now is, was it a Ghost (maybe a realitive) that somehow warned me of pending danger, did a Guardian Angle lift my foot off the gas, or did I simply pick up on the other Guy’s overwhelming fear as he ran for his car?

Now.... Do I believe in “Ghost”? 
Under the first definition I'd say, maybe… Under the second definition, do I believe in “something”, damn straight!!!


----------



## RAXL

Boy, some pretty good footage the last couple of weeks, huh?
The picture frame moving, then the flashlight.
Not going to change anyone's mind I'm sure, but still pretty damn cool.


----------



## Death's Door

RAXL said:


> Boy, some pretty good footage the last couple of weeks, huh?
> The picture frame moving, then the flashlight.
> Not going to change anyone's mind I'm sure, but still pretty damn cool.


I agree with ya Raxl. The flashlight was cool when it turned on by itself. I have really enjoyed GH so far this year.


----------



## Night Owl

I would think the flashlight incident was fake if it weren't for the completely genuine "I think I just crapped my pants" look that Jason had on his face when it lit up. His eyes were huge! They bleeped out the cursing, but I'm thinking the two women at the reveal heard it and it cracked them up. I don't blame him...


----------



## DeathTouch

Night Owl said:


> I would think the flashlight incident was fake if it weren't for the completely genuine "I think I just crapped my pants" look that Jason had on his face when it lit up. His eyes were huge! They bleeped out the cursing, but I'm thinking the two women at the reveal heard it and it cracked them up. I don't blame him...


I was listening to their radio station last night. They were saying that some people were saying that the flashlight was rigged to do that. They sounded real when they said that the flashlight was real.

They also had some people last night complaining about the audio that sci-fi puts on there when they are searching for things. People didn't like the added audio and Grand said that Sci-fi was going to lower it done a bit. But I think that would make it worse.


----------



## Cassie7

Jason had this to say about tonights episode on his myspace...



> Tonights episode at the Mt. Washington Inn may just chage the way we look at some hauntings.
> 
> I can not say to much but it was incredible!
> Make sure you tune in!!
> 
> Episode 407 - "Ghostly Conversation"
> 
> Premieres Wednesday, April 16 @ 9 PM
> 
> the team travels to New Hampshire for a case at the Mount Washington Resort. This historic retreat, completed in 1902, has hosted such notables as Joan Crawford, Babe Ruth and Thomas Edison. In the past 20 years, staff and guests alike have reported frequent paranormal activity in the main hotel. On the third floor, guests report lights turning on and off, doors opening and closing. Objects left on nightstands have moved across the room over night. All around the building, staff members have reported frequent spots of extreme cold.


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeah, rip. I could just tell people I farted and the room got colder. Must be ghosts or just the cheese I ate. Hey, I didn't noticed your name was rip and I said farted. Now that is funny!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

*3 EVP's I just caught*

For those that don't know, one of my hobbies besides Halloween haunts is paranormal investigations. I'm the founder of GHOST-PA. Here are 3 EVP's that I recently caught at our last investigation. http://www.ghostpa.com/paranormal-case-report/002.php

This was at a remotely located supposedly haunted Church. We are going back soon with more equipment to do a full investigation. The EVP's are faint, so you really have to listen for them.


----------



## pyro

cool


----------



## Ghoulbug

I listened to them but only could faintly hear the children singing.....the other ones i couldn't hear anything..


----------



## rip86

DeathTouch said:


> Hey, I didn't noticed your name was rip and I said farted. Now that is funny!


Not really that funny. Actually, joke kinda 'stinks'

 < "MY EYES, MY EYES!!!!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

The 3rd one "never?" was the strongest. They are all very faint. I have to have my little computer speakers cranked up and my ear near one. I was going to post "enhanced" versions that are amplified and cleaned up, but I like to present findings as pure as possible. They are best heard with headphones. It is not like TV. Most of the time they are not loud and clear in real life.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I couldn't hear anything. Just hissing.


----------



## GothicCandle

I didn't listen, too creepy. I recorded something like that once though. At my friends house with my cell phone. I was trying to record her snoring and instead I go two voices. I don't know how to get it off my cell phone or else I would upload it and have you listen to it. *thinking out loud* Maybe my friend has the ability to email me it if I sent it to her cell phone? that way I could upload it. I don't have email capabilty on my phone. idk, I'll ask her.


----------



## DeathTouch

I have one too but all it says is "Five dollar foot long" Have no clue what that means.


----------



## DeathTouch

No subway!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

It didn't take long for this thread to go downhill. We go from evp's that nobody can hear to gay asians riding subways. I'm outta here!


----------



## DeathTouch

I sorry, please go on. I am trying to retire early with my jokes. I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Gothic Nightmare said:


> It didn't take long for this thread to go downhill. We go from evp's that nobody can hear to gay asians riding subways. I'm outta here!


We always joke on each others threads. Seems to me that you're a bit touchy, my friend.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sickie Ickie said:


> We always joke on each others threads. Seems to me that you're a bit touchy, my friend.


We've talked, she's not mad. Let's just leave it alone guys.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

It's he actually, and I was joking myself! I do have a sense of humor people. Wait, I know what's wrong, I need SMILIES.



See? Happy.:smoking:

Now go scare somebody or something.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

Man, I wasted my 100th post on that. Oh well.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Gothic Nightmare said:


> It's he actually, and I was joking myself! .


Oh man. Sorry 'bout that! I can't seem to get my foot out of my mouth today.


----------



## randyaz

Dr Morbius said:


> Oh man. Sorry 'bout that! I can't seem to get my foot out of my mouth today.


In a gay asian riding subways voice....

Youuu looook fuuuunny


----------



## Dr Morbius

randyaz said:


> In a gay asian riding subways voice....
> 
> Youuu looook fuuuunny


LMAO!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Gothic Nightmare said:


> Man, I wasted my 100th post on that. Oh well.


Congrats on the 100th post! Glad I could, er...help.


----------



## DeathTouch

You guys suck.


----------



## Celtic

I have been a fan of GH since it first started. When GHI was announced I was pretty excited....but the actual investigations left me a little underwhelmed. 

One thing that drove me nuts was they would do their EVP work-and ask questions in English, sometimes even using slang. I found myself asking how in the world would any entity of non-english speaking ancestry even KNOW what they were saying so as to respond to their evp questions.

But all in all I liked the series.


----------



## Lilly

I couldnt open them up GC sry..
hope you can get the phone one up here ..


----------



## GothicCandle

I got it off the phone, its online. Y'all want to hear it?


----------



## Lilly

of course!!!
hope I can.


----------



## Spooklights

Lilly, I tried right clicking on them and saving them as mp3's, and then I just clicked on the saved files to play them. I couldn't get my IE to open them. You have to listen very carefully to them to hear the evp.


----------



## GothicCandle

http://www.geocities.com/the_ghost_crossing/1025070743.wav

There is the one I recorded at my friends house.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Now that one I heard. Pretty neat!


----------



## Lilly

Ok I finally got to hear these..
I heard like a breathing on the "never"
nothing on the other 2
and faintly heard voices on the last one ..
cool


----------



## DeathTouch

SO I have a question for the group. If you do you go in to help people with ghost, how do you help if they do?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think the first part is to find out why they are there.


----------



## DeathTouch

So even if you knew what they wanted how do you get something out that can't be moved by physical means?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I think (and I'm not a ghost hunter, so I don't know for sure) it is more psychological. For example, one ghost may be territorial, another may not know they are deceased, another may be feeling a great sense of loss or the feeling of not wanting to leave something unfinished.

Still another type of haunting is an imprint left on the environment.

And then of course, there's otherworldly spirits...


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, so now you know this information. Now what?


----------



## Departed_Studios

yes, I do indeed believe in ghosts.


----------



## Moon Dog

Do I believe in ghosts? I'm still on the fence about that one, but let me tell you a little story...

Quite a few years back, I used to work for the local cable company as an installer.

One summer, we were installing cable in the college dormitories as the kids were away for
the summer.

We were working in one that was a three story building, it was quite large and had a history of
a woman that went to college and had lived in this dormitory quite a few years prior.

Seems that she hung herself in one of the rooms over a distraught love affair.

There had been stories of her sightings over the years, but I pretty much paid them no mind.

While we were there, we had broken off into three teams... I was on the first team, and we
would drill the holes for the cable to be ran through. The second crew would come through
and run the cable. Third crew would put on wall plates and clean up the room to the way that
we found it.

We had all started on the third floor, but my team, since all we had to do was drill holes, got quite
a ways ahead of the other two crews.

We were on the first floor, when we heard Tom give out a blood curdling screm... we poked our
heads out into the hallway just in time to see Tom go from landing to landing (never once touching 
a step) and bolt out the door.

We all rushed out after Tom thinking that he must have cut off a finger or something...

He was standing by one of our trucks, very nervously trying to light a cigarette all the time
telling us, "I saw her, I SAW HER!!".

What he told us was that he was in one of the rooms, he had looked the place over and was 
gathering up the tools & vacuum cleaner when something caught his attention out of the 
corner of his eye. He turned to look and saw a woman standing there, then she vanished!

Did Tom see something that day? Not sure, but there was no way no how he was going to go
back into that dormitory again and he was so shaken that he had to be driven home that day.

Again you ask, do I believe in ghosts? None of us saw anything the rest of the day that we were
there, but I did notice that Tom's eyes stayed opened very wide, and all the time we were talking
to him, he never once blinked...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I thin there's at least three answers to that. One is to play psychologist to get them to move on. Two is to force certain types away (harmful spirits), and three is to live with it if they are recorded environmental ghosts.

Of course the other is just to communicate like we're doing here.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

DeathTouch said:


> Ok, so now you know this information. Now what?


That depends on what the desired end result is.

Everything in this field is just theory. Some theories seem to be more prevelant than others. I don't have a clue what the human experience of ghosts or hauntings is. That's why I'm trying to find out myself, instead of just sitting on the couch watching TV shows about ghosts and believing everything they tell me.

The only fact I know is that since the beginning of recorded history people have been reporting these experiences. Are ghost's trapped souls? Beings from another dimension? A hallucination caused by the burrito I ate yesterday? Nobody really knows. And if they say they do they are fooling themselves.

There have been documented reports of certain rituals (like prayer, blessings, etc.) that seem to stop the experience. Again, it's cause and effect. I don't know why that works sometimes, but it seems to.

If someone is under stress from a real or perceived threat and a Priest comes in and blesses the place and the people feel better, or picture or sound is captured that validate the experience and the people feel better, as long as it helped, then it was a good thing. The trick is trying to figure out what was going on in the first place.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, I am certainly a fan of Ghost Hunters but I know it bothers me a bit when they say that they will help someone with their ghost problem knowing fully well that there isn't too much they can actually do even if they had a ghost.

Also, I am into electronics so I know that when you get an evp it doesn't really mean you got a ghost. Every recorder has a pre-amp and that pre-amp can catch everything. Just like when you have your cell phone too close to the computer and the pre-amp on your speakers catches the digital information coming from your phone. You have probably had this happen many times. You would be surprised what you can catch from the airways from other devices. I know ghost hunters tries to turn off all the devices in the house to stop this but they all have walkie talkies and they can't stop everything from being pick up by their recorders. So when I hear an evp I think to myself could this have been created by something else like the walkie talkie, the radio, etc etc. 

Don't get me wrong. I love this field and I find it exciting. But I also know that I am not just going by what the average person says is true, and I think Ghost Hunters does a really good job in that aspect.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

I agree with you 100% on electrical interference. You have to be very careful and very objective reviewing any potential evidence. My radios and infrared motion sensors even cause spikes in my EMF meters, which if you were not aware of would seem like something unusual.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Don't forget rectal gas and stomach growls. Mine talk to my wife all the time. I shot a video one time and no one was talking, a little got lose, it sounded like a civil war solider whistling Dixie.


----------



## RAXL

That was too funny when they ripped into that goof for rigging up the inn.
What an ass.:finger:


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

That has got to be one of the more stupid shows I've seen. I've often wondered if anything like that has ever happened on one of their haunts before.

You could tell the guy was lieing. How dumb did he think th GH guys were? I think it was all for publicity.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, for all you know it was done to make them look like they are actually doing their job. You really don't know.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

LOL...I doubt that very much judging from how pissed off the bald guy was. Who knows for sure is right, but I doubt it was to test the Ghost Hunters.


----------



## midnight_moon

DeathTouch said:


> My girlfriend just sent me this link. Now I can be a ghost hunter. Whooooaaa
> 
> http://ghoststop.com/


I have all of that stuff. All I need is a "FLIR" camera,
but at $12,000 and up, for one of those, I don't
see myself getting one of them any time soon.
The one Grant and Jason use, is around $20,000
if I remember correctly.


----------



## DeathTouch

Forbidden Crypts said:


> LOL...I doubt that very much judging from how pissed off the bald guy was. Who knows for sure is right, but I doubt it was to test the Ghost Hunters.


If you go on to his myspace page he has a whole blog devoted to it. He asks people to add their comments of what they think.


----------



## Spookkid

Forbidden Crypts said:


> That has got to be one of the more stupid shows I've seen. I've often wondered if anything like that has ever happened on one of their haunts before.
> 
> You could tell the guy was lieing. How dumb did he think th GH guys were? I think it was all for publicity.


I know, you could tell that that guy was just f-ing with them to see if he could fool them.


----------



## RAXL

So, GHI is back.

Who's excited? 

Dustin has been traded to the "B"-team, sadly for him, but thankfully his hair has made the trip overseas without incident.


----------



## RAXL

Did anyone see the Hellboy 2 commercial with Jay and Grant in it?


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

No but I saw them on The View last week.

It kind of makes me worried how much they're promoting this Hell Boy 2 movie. That is many times a sign the studio isn't too sure the movie is gonna fly.


----------



## BobC

*Ghost Story*

Hey all, I saw the topic and had to reply. Yes I do believe in ghosts and besides my own experiences which are freaky what my brother told me the other day takes the cake. My brother works with a guy that just moved into an old section of his town in a really old house. He was sleeping the other night and got woken up and he noticed the tv was on and the show cheers was on. he told my brother the characters on the show turned and came to the front of the tv like they were looking at him and actually said his name and to get out of the house and were cussing etc. Later on or a day later cartoons were on and the same thing happened. This guy thinks he is loosing his mind he is in no way on drugs or anything like that cause thats the first thing I said to my brother after I heard the story. Me and my brother have been thinking about getting into investigating the paranormal and were thinking about spending a night in this room setting up cameras and doing some evp work. This might be a awesome thing for ghost hunters to cover I just want to make sure its not something obvious before I make a jerk out of myself..lol Tell me what you think all. Later :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius

There is some evidence that supports theories about space and time, and how the universe has many nested universes around it. Meaning that infinity exists. Meaning that we all start over when the universe ends, (implodes reverse big bang) and begins again...(actually it never ends or begins it just IS) and that we have all lived the same lives doing the exact same things forever and always will. Death just let's us sleep through the eons it takes to start over, which means we are already in Hell. It explains De'ja Vu and sometimes the ability to predict events, after all they have already happened an inifite amount of times, and I have written this an infinite amount of times and you have read this an infinite amount of times. We are in a prison with no hope of escape. Who has the keys to let us out? I dunno. MAybe some folks have escaped and we see them as ghosts. Weird stuff. I need to stop reading scientific journals they warp my mind.


----------



## Nancj

Next month I'm plannig a trip to St. Augustine, Florida which I've been told that not only is it the oldest city in the US but also the most haunted. My husbands brother went to some light house there with his daughter and they rented some kind of ghost meter, when his daughter who was holding it pointed it towards the staircase, it started to beep rapidly. Other people that were in the lighthouse started taking pictures in that direction hoping to get some kind of image on camera, when all of a sudden my husbands niece dropped the meter because she felt someone tapping her head and touch her leg. she's never wanted to go back since. Well now my husband wants to buy on of these meters, but I don't think I want something like that beeping in the middle of the night when I'm home alone.
Has anyone here ever been to St. Augustine? When I go there I"ll be sure to bring my camera, and if I find anything odd I promise to share.


----------



## tcarter

When something can't be readily explained by science or other logical thought, it gets pushed into this sort of category of the supernatural. And it appears to me, that the more "evidence" or arguments there are to try to convince someone it exists, the more unbelievable it is. The human mind is a maelstrom of incongruous boloney!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

A true ghost meter hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## Nancj

not sure what kind of meter it is. EMF or something like that. I don't know if it reads electrical energy or movement, not sure what it does.
But if a true ghost meter had been invented, how would one now that its indeed true?
I think I believe in ghosts, but if someone were to point one out to me I'm sure I would have my doubts that it was real.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm a believer, however there are several people out to take advantage of people's beliefs, ya know?


----------



## DisneyDellsDude

I believe! (plus I also believe I caught one on tape)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Awesome, dude!


----------



## DisneyDellsDude

I'll share my story real quick.

"The Clrset Ghost" by: DisneyDellsDude

I've used a Ouija board before (but don't use it anymore) - not from something happeneing to me, but just from people saying "don't use it!". (Now I like to travel to haunted places instead of trying to make them travel to me...) And figured I didn't want to risk anything anymore (even if there is anything to risk...)

So me and my cousin used it once when we were having a Halloween party. It was just us two in my bedroom. Well, we used it and we wanted it to "show itself" to prove to us that the Ouija Board actually has something behind it. Here's the conversation that we actually had... (we wrote it down).
Q: May we contact any spirits?
A: Yes
Q: What is your name?
A: H and more random letters (I have never been able to get good names with anyone)
Q: Can you do something for us tonight?
A: Yes
Q: How will you prove you are here?
A: Ghost
Q: Can we talk to you after dinner?
A: Yes - At this point we took about a 45 min break since we had to go and eat.
Q: Are you still there?
A: Yes
Q: What time are you going to do something?
A: 645 (the time currently was about 5:30pm)
Q: Where will we see it?
A: Clrset (which we figured was 'closet')
Q: Are you sure?
A: Yes

So... it's about 5:45 now. We had an hour to prepair. We took my clock, hooked it up in my closet so we could monitor the time on our digital video camera, which we set up on my desk facing the closet door which we opened in my bedroom. Also, just incase clrset was a bad spelling of chair, we wheeled my desk chair on over next to the closet. We weren't going to miss this opportunity under any circumstances!

6:00. It was a party we were having, so we went to play a pool game to pass some time. 

6:30. We put the disk in our digital video camera. We turned off the lights and we prepaired the final touches. We put some orange candle lights on in the room so we had at least some light. My drapes were closed. It was already dark outside since this was in October. It's 6:40 and we are going to roll the camera for 10 minutes. We start it and leave the room.

So... we're now guarding the door to make sure no one else in our house messed with anything. We were also listening to see if we could physically hear anything. Maybe we would hear something.

6:49 Almost done when we hear a loud banging coming from my room. Could this be the Clrset Ghost? We're not sure, but I have a hunch it's not. We run down the stairs. (My room is on the second floor, and there is a window facing out to my front yard). My cousin exits out the front door, and I run to our garage door. Just as I expected, it's my dad (whose a non-believer). He had a stick he was hitting on my window with to make the banging noise to try to scare us.

What I'm glad of is that we actually stoped him, so we can throw that evidence out.

Time to check the room, as it is now 6:50.
We enter. It doesn't look like anything happened, so we pack up and take the video downstairs to view on the TV.

We hook it up and begin watching. Sure enough, at 6:42 according to the clock, and orb whizzes by and disappears into the closet. I've studied the film with my Pinnacle editing system, and can't find any solution for it. Now I know, orbs can be just told off as "dust or bugs", but just seeing that blob of "light" at that time... That would be some coincidence! Also, it seemed like it was propelling itself, not just "floating" in the air currents. Having never had a ghost experience before or seeing one my myself in person, I can't say much, but I don't think it was dust or bugs. What it was, I have no idea... but, being a believer before this event even occured, I can say it was fun to finally catch something!

Now I use that Ouija Board for Halloween. I actually make the 'pointer' move around by itself. Very neat trick. I still plan on getting video of both the real ghost and my last year's Halloween Haunt up online soon.

The End.


----------



## RAXL

So, with Brian and Donna both off the show, is it better now, or worse?


----------



## spideranne

Better. Donna always bugged me, can't put a finger on why, just did. I like the new girl.


----------



## Night Owl

So Brian is off the show? Good Lord... I can't keep up.


----------



## Night Owl

Here's a link to my (true) ghost story...

http://paranormal.about.com/library/blstory_december07_12.htm


----------



## tonguesandwich

*People saling ghost on ebay*

Oops... saling??? For sale on Ebay.... need sleep!
D'OH!:zombie:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ghost-for-sale_...oryZ1469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/STILL-LIVING-RE...oryZ1469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/A-REAL-LIVE-GHO...oryZ1469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ghost-Sock-Haun...oryZ1469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GothicCandle

lol i always find those funny. Once I found someone selling a "genie" on ebay too. LOL


----------



## Daphne

I have purchased a bunch of stuff on ebay but have never run across anything like these. Surely they don't actually get bids on this stuff?

A dead Uncle's haunted sock? Have mercy...


----------



## midnight_moon

I like the ghost proof tape! LMAO!!
I know! I'll stretch some tape across the room, the ghost
will get caught on it, and I'll have a ghost caught on tape!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Have you guys ever read the book "Heart Shaped Box"? It's about a rocker who buys a ghost on Ebay to add to his morbid collection and let's just say things go REALLY bad for him. They ship it in a heart shape box that had the suit worn by the man-turned-ghost hence the name of the book.


----------



## GothicCandle

midnight_moon said:


> I like the ghost proof tape! LMAO!!
> I know! I'll stretch some tape across the room, the ghost
> will get caught on it, and I'll have a ghost caught on tape!!


That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## sharpobject

I can't stop laughing about the ghost in the styrofoam cup - lol


----------



## lowdwnrob

There is actually bids on these things. At least the one you get some silver dollars.


----------



## Dark Lord

Hmmmmm, EBAY POSTING:
FOR SALE; my cat that died, & have his haunted cat poop.& in the middle of the night
it will cuddle up with you,harmless yet miscievious.
Will package up in a ghost proof ziplock bag for freshness. P.S. likes to be scratched behind ears...... 
"ok lets see if some idiots bid on this.....oh crap it this thing still on?!?! "


----------



## Dark Lord

lowdwnrob said:


> There is actually bids on these things. At least the one you get some silver dollars.


Ya & two of them are canadian !! Did they made silver canadian money ?!


----------



## Dark Lord

sharpobject said:


> I can't stop laughing about the ghost in the styrofoam cup - lol


& if someone does buy it,HE'LL be the that can't stop laughing !!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good grief. People are in a bidding war for that.

I did a joke "Haunted Dog Turd" EBAY auction just for fun. I didn't run it but I sent it to friends for a laugh.


----------



## Dark Lord

Haunted Bayou said:


> Good grief. People are in a bidding war for that.
> 
> I did a joke "Haunted Dog Turd" EBAY auction just for fun. I didn't run it but I sent it to friends for a laugh.


AW come on,ya gotta post it here !! ( Pssst,how much....)


----------



## Lilly

what a bunch of knobs..
it is up to 31 bucks ...
27 people bid on it


----------



## Daphne

un-freakin-believable...


----------



## GothicCandle

Daphne said:


> un-freakin-believable...


seriously!


----------



## joker

$41 and 28 bids


----------



## Daphne

Yeah and did you notice it is 6 DIFFERENT people? Guess it's true what they say, a sucker is born every minute!


----------



## GothicCandle

Daphne said:


> Yeah and did you notice it is 6 DIFFERENT people? Guess it's true what they say, a sucker is born every minute!


wow that is insane.


----------



## Dark Lord

Daphne said:


> Yeah and did you notice it is 6 DIFFERENT people? Guess it's true what they say, a sucker is born every minute!


& on "fleabay" a suckers born every quarter second !!

Thinks me be in the wrong business.......maybe I'll bottle & sell ghost farts on ebay ! Would be nice to have a golden toliet !!!!!


----------



## Daphne

We are laughing at the fact that people will buy anything. How hard are these sellers laughing as they run to Wal-mart to buy some more ghost-proof tape? Wonder how much they make doing this? 

Might be a good way to support our hobby. That new prop I just have to have is pretty pricey, time to sell some more ghosts!

BTW, they must have pulled the haunted sock or it ended, the other ones have bids. Even the ghost in a cup has TWO!


----------



## Lotus

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...o=CRX&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4

MAGIC BEANS


----------



## Lotus

http://cgi.ebay.com/MY-CATS-HAUNTED...35|39:1|66:4|65:12&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1318 OMG READ THIS ONE


----------



## Terrormaster

People will sell ANYTHING on ebay... I've even seen some aluminum foil, football helmet, some wires, and rabbit ear antennae wired all up and being sold as a time machine. But my all time favorite from a few years back was a vengful x-girlfriend who caught her boyfriend cheating. Took all his crap, packed it in a box and put it up for sale on ebay leaving the content a mystery except the infidelity story.

-TM


----------



## tcarter

Why in the hell am I working 40+ hours a week?


----------



## Daphne

I'm guessing it isn't so you can save up to buy ghosts on ebay ha, ha?


----------



## DeathTouch

The guys from Ghost Haunters were talking about this on their podcast. They had heard about it but didn't know anyone doing this. They of course don't believe you can capture a ghost in a bottle and just sell it or they would have done it. LOL


----------



## GothicCandle

people will sell anything, thats for sure. Not a ghost, but last year I found(while searching vampire fangs) a pair of miniature dentures! they were almost an inch wide and half an inch thick. If I remember right they did sell, but i don't remember how much for.


----------



## Terrormaster

Miniature dentures? For a kid or dwarf?

-TM


----------



## GothicCandle

Terrormaster said:


> Miniature dentures? For a kid or dwarf?
> 
> -TM


i think for a doll.


----------



## Tyler

Anybody seen all of the haunted dolls on ebay?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Dark Lord said:


> AW come on,ya gotta post it here !! ( Pssst,how much....)


LOL! I have it saved on disk..I think. When I find it I'll post it for you.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

O.K. Folks...Dark Lord asked for it...here it is.

MOUNTEBANK, INC PRESENTS:​
HAUNTED DOG TURD, STRANGE, UNUSUAL​Up for auction is my haunted dog turd. I found it at an old cemetery near an unmarked grave. Upon research I found out that the remains of an old witch are buried there. I brought the turd home, and my husband said that he didn't like it and that I should get rid of it. Our 3 dogs keep sniffing it and won't leave it alone, and my friends who come to the house tell me that they get nauseated by it. I have shown it to several family members. When they see it they get a disturbed look on their face and leave the room.My children are afraid of it; they avoid going into the room with it and have been begging us to get it out of the house.

There have been many strange occurrences at the house since it has been here. There is a foul odor, which seems to flow through the house. We have had what seems like a plague of flies, maggots have begun to appear, and the turd changes color daily. As a last resort before putting it up for auction, I brought it to my priest for an exorcism. He threw his forearm across his face and said there was nothing he could do for me. Then he suggested that I get rid of it.​
I have included several photos but for some reason they never develop correctly.​


----------



## Dark Lord

YES, I LOVE IT......& i did ask for it !!


----------



## GothicCandle

LOL that is soo funny!


----------



## Daphne

Eww. Thanks for requesting that Dark Lord. Just what I need to see to start my day.


----------



## Hellrazor

This thread made my day! OMG too funny!

Did you guys see the ebay item a few years back where someone sold an X-Box, Box only for 900.00..... the description was totally accurate.. X Box, box only... and some people bid on it and ended up having to purchase it for 900.00. Crazy!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I once was winning an auction for someone's soul, but eBay nilled the auction right before it ended. I was so mad!


----------



## RAXL

Yep, Donna is gone, as we saw, and Brian is also gone. Notice how there was no mention made of it on the show?
Sci-Fi had it with Brian, and when he said he was leaving, they couldn't erase all mention of him fast enough.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Eldirtch-Horror's Ebay Handle = Satan666 :devil:


----------



## Tyler

*Ghost car/whats wrong*

Anyone ever seen this before, I have watched it many times, and its very odd.
http://www.abcarcade.com/ghost-car.html

And heres another one. I am sure that many of you have seen it........its a classic. Look for the weird things in this picture, and look close!

http://www.abcarcade.com/whats-wrong.html


----------



## Aelwyn

The ghost car is kind of cool.

The last one I've seen many times....LOL!


----------



## writer93

That first one is pretty damn odd. Ive seen it a number of times but I cant figure it out.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think it's a fold down fence..And the video is a hoax.


----------



## Tyler

That would explain it. It definatly could be a hoax.


----------



## Koumajutsu

judging by the way the car turned when it headed toward the fence, it probably made a hole about 15ft to the left of where the patrol car stopped.


----------



## thegothicprincess

Robb freaks me out as well. I find myself getting up and walking around the house to do other things, because the show doesn't hold the (??) that GH does. 

I agree with another member, do ghosts know foreign languages? Why are they speaking in english to a dead person that only spoke chinese for example.


----------



## thegothicprincess

You guys got me. dude I had the speaker up while at work, everyone jumped.


----------



## Tyler

Haha, thats great. I thought maybe everyone had seen it, and It wouldnt get anyone, but I was wrong. Hope it didnt scare you too bad!


----------



## divaann

True believer here!!! I've had a few strange things happen in my home since we moved here. We for some reason call it a gremlin. This gremlin ( or whatever) has a reputation for taking things only to return them to then swap it for something else. We had one Christmas the charger for our camcorder go missing. After searching everywhere we decided it somehow got thrown out with the gift paper. Almost a year later it was found sitting on the kitchen counter plain as day. There is no way the whole family missed it for a year. I don't remember what went missing then but the latest was my keys in which I EMPTIED my purse 3 times looking for them. Almost 2 months later reaching into my purse there they were. There is no way they were in there. Now if someone can tell me where my 2 pizza cutters are.........What does a gremlin want with pizza cutters???????


----------



## BadTable Manor

Haunted Bayou, I am sending your ebay post to everyone I know. I hope they all pee their pants reading it. I especially enjoy the photo, LMAO!


----------



## Tyler

*Ghost Town...you've gotta check this out!!!!*

Anyone ever heard of a place called Ghost Town near Findlay Ohio. I took a trip up to Cedar Point just the other day, and stopped there on my way back. I first heard about it in the book Weird Ohio. Basically it is an old town, but the buildings are real ones that were disasembled, and then put back up there. The man that owned it auctioned antiques, and he took the old buildings from towns he traveled to here. There is different buildings ones a hotel, a store, a luandry, etc. There is even an out house, and a old train, just tons of buildings. And each building is full of real antiques, they have to have millions of dollars worth of stuff here, its insane. There are also a bunch of weird maniquins around, missing peices, which makes it creepy. After reading about It thought it would be cool just for a good laugh, but did not know it was this cool. The strange thing is, after the owner died, it was handed down to the son, but he is not doing much with it. It is just abondond. The woman who lives next door is the step sister, but has nothing to do with it, its all the step brother. She did give us permissinon to go in though. It was really strange because all the doors were lockd, so you look in the window and about jump out of your skin when you see a maniquin. And these maniquines a falling apart its pretty funny. The scariest is an old lady in a rocking chair, she actually looked real. They even have an old cemetry with real gravestones that were donated by near by farmers who found them in there feilds, they are from the 1800's. There is even an old barn with 40 old vehicles, and yes, even old HEARSES! But we coulnt get in. The place is just masive and incredible, unlike anything. I suggest anyone go to experience it, but its hard to get in. It isnt officialy open, but if you happen to catch the lady next door outside, she may let you in. Just be careful, because she now has nothing to do with it, and she is sick of people asking her about it, but she is nice. I just wish they would keep this incredible place open. If you have any ?s about it, just ask. I will get some pics up soon, but didnt take the digital, so I need to get them developed. And if you do go, watch for some of the tall grass, it is getting mowed, but not often. There is bugs, and we saw a snake, so be carful.


----------



## sickinglysweet

i like the idea of ghosts and apparitions and such, but i will remain a skeptic till i see it with my own eyes... it would be an amazing experience though.


----------



## Tyler

So, anybody heard of this place?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope


----------



## GothicCandle

wow never heard of it but boy that sounds cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want pictures!!!!


----------



## Tyler

Yeah, I need to get that camera developed so I can get some on here, I should have brought the digital. But yeah, this place is insanely cool, I cant even describe to you the level of coolness it has!


----------



## RAXL

OK, I only stuck around for a couple of minutes of the TAPS panel at Dragoncon this year, but did get a couple of tidbits.
Yes, there will be another live halloween show.From, I think they said Peach Pit Island in Delaware.

They don't wear headcams because the IR light from them tends to wash out everything else.

Dustin said that the GHI guys do have a translator around when they're listening to the evp's. And pretty much any time they want to do anything in a foreign country.

Oh, and SCI-FI is running a Destination Truth/Ghosthunters marathon this Wednesday, leading up to the new episodes of each show that night.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Did they say anything about what happened to the new guy they were supposed to hire that was featured on the all-night show last Halloween?


----------



## Tyler

I have seen him once on one of the newer episodes, but thats it. I dont care for him, wasnt really crazy about any of the ones they picked.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Oh ok. Thanks. I must have missed that episode.

I wasn't sure I heard right, but did they say that he was going to be making $200,000 a year? I swear that's what I heard Grant say once outside the Asylum.


----------



## Tyler

Ghost Town pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket
Ok, heres some pics. Sorry if some are a little crooked, they were taken on a disposable camers, and I had to put them in the scanner. The first few pics are of some info that we some how got, it is definatly dated. I thinks this is a pretty good representation of how it looks, put you really just have to be there. The graves stones, like I said before, are real, and were donated by local farmers. The one pic with the big red line is really odd, I have no clue what that is. So check out these pics!


----------



## Spanky

Ok, the question of "do you belive in ghosts" is being asked in a place called hauntforum.com. Isn't that kinda like asking "who's going to win the presidency" on YoungRepublicans.com? (come to think of it a honest politician is kinda like a ghost- lots of stories, no solid evidence...) 

Of course most of us here want to belive, its good scary fun. Thats our bag.


----------



## Spanky

Oh as for me- I'm a "no" because I don't want to get lumped in with those people running around with ghost meters and all that other sillyness. I will keep making up rational excuses for the irrational things I have seen, thank you


----------



## ubzest

I do believe in ghosts, I do believe in ghosts I do I do I do believe in ghosts.
I have a few stories too. One is my daughter ,quite afew years ago asked me who was the lady sitting in the rocking chair in her bedroom was.  I told her, she must have been dreaming...but she wasn t afraid, she was about 5 years old at the time.The rocking chair came out of her room the next day I was spooked! Another is when my daughter was born and we came home from the hospital.My husband said he saw my father looking over my daughters crib. My father told my husband to "take care of my girls". My husband knew who he was and wasn't afraid and just came back to bed since it was in the middle of the night. My husband told me this story the next morning. Now the rest of the story, My father died when I was only eight years old! I didn t even meet my husband untill my 20's and Iam not sure if my husband ever even seen a picture of my father! The rest of my sisters said they all had the same experience when their kids were born. 
When my husband was younger he said he saw a lady at the top of the stairs, a ghost, now when -ever I go upstairs I never, I mean NEVER look up the stairs,... ( we live in his family home thats been in his family since the 1930's) I just go up em and hope nobodys there when I get up there lol!


----------



## kendallizm

believe


----------



## Tyler

Oh, and I forgot to mention, the one where we look real weird, thats one of theos old fun house mirrors. This one is an antique.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Not only do I believe in Ghosts, but I am a Psychic/Medium. Have been since very, very young.
Communicating with the Dead is every day for me and is totally Normal.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

To take back your home from a Ghost of that nature, one only has to command that the Ghost or Ghosts leaves the peoperty and that you give blessing and Permission for them to leave and go find Peace in Spirit.
Sage for Smudging, Lemon Juice, Holy Water and Salt (Sea Salt Preferably) should be applied to the house.
All Corners, Doors, Windows, Every part of the house, inside and out should be Cleansed and Sealed.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I used to live in Tucson, AZ and had heard many of these tales myself, although had Never been given any chance nor ability to check these tales for myself.
I hope one day to return as I believe that to be a Portal, Gateway into another dimension of time.
Legend in that area tells of this.
These stories are but a few of those local legends.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Our Casita Home is also Haunted by Spirits of those who were here before us.
It has Nothing to do with us personally, it is the History and the Lands of the area where I live that make the Property, Not the Building Haunted.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I speak to and see Ghosts and Spirits each and every day.
This is Normal for me.
I am Psychic/Medium.
Have been since I was young.


----------



## Mister_Data

I had an experience with a ghost/spirit/dark angel about 15 months ago. I blogged about it on my hauntspace blog.

In all it took me a few days to come to terms with what I had seen, especially because of the bad situation my newborn was in. Now I can look back at it and think: KEWL!

My wife has had tons of experience of a girl ghost in her bedroom of her parents house in New Hampshire (over 200 year old house). Guess the girl was a bit jealous at times, blowing out candles, knocking over items such as CDs when the wife had company in her bedroom. I never saw or heard anything, then again, I was probably too busy thinking about other things


----------



## HauntedHacienda

My experiences with Ghosts are so Numerous and Accurate, they would take up their own Thread.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I would tell it that I'M a ghost....And say things like ..."OOOooooo. Have you seen my headstone?" That'd confuse it long enough to trap it in a jar so I could sell it on Ebay.


----------



## Spooky1

Well I saw something in a friends basement (old farmhouse) as a teenager. We had unscrewed the light bulb and were trying to scare a friend. I saw what looked like a reflection of light in the totally dark basement (ghost?). I quickly had my friend get the light back on (NOW). It spooked me but I'm still not sure what I saw. There was nothing that would have caused a reflection that we could tell. There was also stories of the old farmer (past owner) having buried his wife in the basement (complete with 6' by 3' section of repoured cement, which I was lying on shortly before this happened).


----------



## divaann

I'm not sure but I would probably be too shocked to react right away. Then I would curse at myself for not having the camera with me. Maybe I'll see one when we go to Gettysburg next month.


----------



## GothicCandle

I've seen one, it was a women with the same hair style and color as my moms hair, she walked under the window outside and I said to myself "what is mom doing back so soon?" and assumed she had returned from shopping. but she hadn't, she didn't return for a good two hours more. When I figured out it hadn't been my mom, and figured out this women had walked through a giant metal box(the air conditioner) that a normal human could never walk through, I called my best friend and told her. Her reaction was "so?" because her house is haunted and shes seen three or four ghosts.


----------



## Revenant

That seems a simple question but I honestly can't answer it. I have no idea what I would do if I saw it for real. I'd like to think I'd stay cool and observant. I'd really like to think that I'd try to talk to it. But who knows. Maybe I'd totally freak out and panic. Here where all is normal, my curiosity rules... yeah, I'd LOVE to interact with a ghost; see it and maybe even hear it. But there... in the dark... with a non-human non-material entity right there... I can not honestly predict how I'd react.


----------



## EMU

when i was a kid in my old house, i need to find a pic its so old its considered a landmark now but my brother and i had heard someone opening the door we ran downstairs thinking is was my mom home from the late night shift, when i got to the bottom step i saw a little girl run into my room, i looked into my room and saw her trying to pick up a toy, but she couldn't grab it all together, when i saw that i FREAKED and ran up the stairs. After that i spoke to my grandmother who went through hell and back to get records n the house and it turned out a little girl was buried in the yard(it was years ago, and it used to be a farm) who had died in a horse accident as the record said but the only problem was the house was simply a farm and never had any horses...

after all of this I've been fascinated with ghosts, ad i would love to meet her (elizabeth was her name) again, But i'm bothered by the whole record and all, maybe she is looking for revenge... BUT i still would love to ask at least if she knows why she still around


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Never heard of it, but that's not unusual. Most ghost towns are sort of a local thing. Out here in SoCal our Ghost Town is Calico...you guys back Midwest and East have probably never heard of it.

They can be very cool though...some offer "ghost walks" at night. Now that's fun!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Really depends on the situation, doesn't it? I think I've seen a ghost, I think I've had other encounters, but nothing up close and personal. When you think you see something on the other side of a bridge, that's totally different from seeing something on the other side of your nose.

Other side of the bridge? My heart picked up a bit, I was a bit nervous, I was trying to think what to do next, what other possible explanations there might be.

Other side of the nose? I have no idea. Probably something like panic.


----------



## Tyler

Sorry offwhiteknight, havent been checkin' this thread, and missed your reply. Is the ghost town you are talking about and actual ghost town, or a place with buildings assembled from all different places around. Because this place was actually man made.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Calico was an actual gold mining town that reputedly saw Wyatt Earp for a bit. Supposedly his ghost has even been spotted in one of the buildings.

Now, it has burned to the ground almost entirely a few times, most recently less than 10 years ago, so there are only a few structures that are genuinely 100+ years old. But the recreation is pretty good, if a bit too touristy/commercial.

For those in the know, it's a special place as some of the original Calico buildings were bought by the Knott family and formed the basis of what would eventually become Knott's Berry Farm. And starting in 1973, Knott's began Knott's Scary Farm, which is generally acknowledged to be the first "haunted/halloween" attraction.

What's really cool about Calico is that it is supposedly haunted...


----------



## Tyler

Wow, thats really cool, I would love to see that place!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

You can see some pictures are www.calicotown.com.

You can also find out about their ghost walk (which the wife and I did last year...pretty cool) at www.calicoghostwalk.com.

Not the same as being there, but some cool pictures.


----------



## Tyler

That looks like a very cool place, and I like that they have a ghost walk. Do you and your wife experience anything when you did the ghost walk?


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Yeah, we did.

I swear I saw a shadow person (to use the closest analogy). My wife saw some moving shadows several times out of the corner of her eye. And she was about 6 months pregnant, close to 7 months. And the baby was very quiet most of the evening...except in a few spots that were supposed to be highly haunted, such as the schoolhouse. Little baby went crazy there according to my wife.

Nothing conclusive, nothing that would change anyone's opinions. Just a few personal experiences that were out of the norm and make us wonder and question.


----------



## Tyler

All cool, now your making me want to got there! Too bad I am on the other side off the country. haha


----------



## HibLaGrande

Up the lithium dosage.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Put a light in a jar. Tell it to go to the light, trap it and sell it on Ebay. I'm trying to raise money for my haunt you know!


----------



## bignick

I always wanted to see a ghost. If i ever did i too don't know how i would act. Chances are i would take off screaming. But when it comes to people that i have known that have died. I would really like to talk to them just because i miss them and am curious what its like on the otherside. If i was just in a haunted area though and saw a ghost i would more than likely freak out.


----------



## kendallizm

Scooby Doo, WHERE ARE YOU!


----------



## Toktorill

I thought I saw one once, mopping the floors late at night in a restaraunt I worked. It looked like the shape of a head and upper torso, but shimmering and transparent like it was made of a buzzing cloud of white insects. I said "hi" and it walked away.


----------



## WolfbaneManor

Interesting story.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aelwyn

I've seen ghosts before. My grandmother, for one. She's always around. Then there was the dude who killed himself in my own apartment, by hanging himself from the light fixture outside the bathroom. I was a bit startled the first time I saw him, but got used to seeing him just hanging there at night (I figured if anyone broke in and saw him there, they'd run like hell---better than a guard dog!).

A couple weeks ago we went to this estate called Ruthven (long story short---my grandparents used to work there, and it's an old estate built by a founding family of Ontario). There was a ghost walk, history tour and cemetary tour (of the town cemetary of Indiana, and also the family's private cemetary). So my friend and I were standing at one of the graves (it was called a "table grave") touching it (it was oozing awesome energies), and talking. I was looking towards a field and saw this human shaped shimmery white thing appear beside a small tree. I said "Look Mav!" at my friend, and she looked up just in time to see it disappear (it had also walked two steps to our right). I was so excited--my first typical ghost sighting!!!!! 

So yeah. They don't really phase me. LOL. I just get excited.


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost Adventures*

Ghost Adventures, which was a documentary about a year ago, becomes a series tonight, on the Travel Channel.


----------



## WolfbaneManor

Yes I do believe in ghosts.


----------



## RAXL

*Ghost Hunters Live*

Don't forget, tonight starting at 7:00 pm, on Sci-Fi, a live TAPS special!
Once again Josh Gates will host, and members of the GHI team will show up.

Other Halloween stuff tonight:
Ghost Adventures, at 9:00 on the Travel Chan.
Alice Cooper hosts a Munsters Marathon starting at 4:00 on WGN, at midnight WGN will then air a half hour special about Alice's spectacular new album, Along Came A Spider.:jol::xbones:


----------



## debbie5

Yep, I was a *firm* non-believer in ghosts 'til I saw one. 
I saw it in broad daylight, in my then-boyfriend's 200+ year old farm manor house. Out of the corner of my eye, I saw a very thin, sandy-blonde haired young man, wearing a blue coat, pants and no shoes, leaning cross armed against the doorway...and he was very tired and cold. (I have no idea how I got that impression). When I looked straight on at him he was gone.

When I finally got up the nerve to tell him about it, he said that the house has the sounds of a young child scampering and a small girl laughing on the 2nd floor...very commonplace. Yikes. I don't know if I "believe" but I know what I saw.

d5


----------



## debbie5

Oh, and I forgot- hubby and I see an old woman in a long nightgown and a striped cat on our house's stairs. The kids don't ever see them. We see the cat more times than the lady. And stuff gets moved, garage doors get locked and then unlocked (we don't have keys) and once our chandelier was swinging. Funny, I guess I do believe, but it doesn't bother me. It just part of our house, like the squeaky stairs and drafty windows. The cat is grey with stripes and a really long tail. 


d5


----------



## HauntedHacienda

*Spooky, Unexplainable Ghost Captures on my Halloween Pics*

Yes, we got some Anomolies on our Photos - Completely unexpected and Not
Intentional. 
One was a Clearly 3D "Skeleton Face," that looked like part of the Props, but it was in the Party Tent and Not there when we took the pics. 
What it was, we Cannot explain.


----------



## mattie




----------



## HauntedHacienda

Excuse me for even posting this.
I will get Pics up when I am able to get them Developed.
I think that was Extremely Rude and Uncalled for.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Oh, c'mon HH. It was funny. I'm still laughing. Mattie is just kidding. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## pyro

way to go mattie -----aww crap i thought that was the pic no wonder i didnt see anything


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

If I ever saw a ghost... it would probably be Halloween! Silly rabbits, you know those things don't exist.

But on a serious note, if I honestly witnessed an encounter with a ghost... I'd owe someone _$20.00_!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, DD, where's the $20?


----------



## mattie

Im sorry HH. I wasnt trying to be rude. I just thought you had the pictures already, and you cant tell me that the last guy didnt make you at least crack a smile.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

All I can say is what a bunch of Freaks.


----------



## Dr Morbius

This is a good thread BTW, and I am always interested in these kinds of things.


----------



## pyro

ya those guys in the pic looks like freaks---now where is your pic?????????????/or is this like bigfoot


----------



## Tyler

Im liking this show, the think the guys are a bunch of wussies, but still, its really cool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...Manny!


----------



## HauntedHacienda

No, it is Not like Bigfoot.
I am waiting to hear back from my Neighbor's Granddaughter, who is on vacation with her Grandmother and Family this week.
Likely, it will be next week before I hear anything.
The Neighbor's Granddaughter is a Minor, so she only has so much control over things.


----------



## mattie

Alright HH. Ill be watching this thread so keep us updated. Im interested in seeing the pictures.


----------



## Don Givens

I don't believe in ghosts, but if I am wrong, I do believe the last person they would be willing to talk to would be Whoopi Goldberg.


----------



## RAXL

GHI is back.
Robb seems to blink a little more now.
Brian and Andy have finally been replaced, by a girl, no less. 

Who is nowhere near as hot a Kris is on Ghosthunters.:smoking:


----------



## Phil

What is the deal with Robb?? Forced blinking, not showing his teeth, letting the creepy guy expressions slip once in a while?
Seems like the Irish dude is channeling Brian now. The new goth girl might be a trade up at least.


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't like the international one. Seems to hoaky when they do it.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

I watch this shows on Hulu.com cuz I dont have a tv , Love the shows:jol:


----------



## kprimm

I absolutely believe in ghosts. mankind is not meant to know everything,and we never will untill maybe the day when we meet our maker.Science believes they have the answer for everything.I have seen things a few times that these was no possible explanation for it.People are always going to believe what they believe untill they have thier own experiences to convince them either way.


----------



## Revenant

Spanky said:


> Ok, the question of "do you belive in ghosts" is being asked in a place called hauntforum.com. Isn't that kinda like asking "who's going to win the presidency" on YoungRepublicans.com?


Not at all. Because it's not a forum about the paranormal, it's a forum about extreme Halloween decorating. That's like saying that the majority of people at PlanetChristmas.com believe in Santa Claus.

I'd like to, but in the absence of scientifically compelling evidence, I can't. But absence of evidence does not equal evidence of absence, so I also can't prove they don't exist... but that doesn't prove their existence either, so the answer remains no for me.

But if I ever see one I'll politely apologize.


----------



## Revenant

kprimm said:


> Science believes they have the answer for everything.


And that is blatantly untrue. People who are anti-science love making that tired old accusation, and it's false. Science believes that there *are* answers to most things, and the way to find them is through careful, controlled research. If scientists believed they already had all the answers, there would *be* no more scientific research because there would be no need for it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I believe in the possibility.
I believe theres things we cant explain 
While i think meeting one could be a potentialy scary experience i would have to so i could make a conculsion


----------



## HauntCast

I believe in ghosts because I used to work in a bar in Boston that was haunted. I had at least 3 different experience with the ghost there. The stories are kind of long to type, but one experience was when I sensed a person walk by me going into the kitchen and saw it out of the corner of my eye. When I asked the person I was talking to who it was they said they it was probably the ghost. I ran into the kitchen an no one was there. The other stories are a lot freakier than that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

do tell do tell!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Victorian 'ghost' seen by Google Street View*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sciencea...an-ghost-picked-up-by-Google-Street-View.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie

That is cool. Although it seems that the entire lower half of the picture is obscured by the "heat wave" like image.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

huh thats crazy...
super fake
but fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have to agree - the heat wave image makes it look extremely fake.


----------



## Terrormaster

Meh, fake... I didn't see a link to the original Google Maps source. And if there was one, who's to say that it's not Google setting up for an April 1 gag, they do it every year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's another one....

*Ghost photo baffles experts*

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090327/tuk-spooky-haunting-photo-baffles-ghost-45dbed5.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Here's another one....
> 
> *Ghost photo baffles experts*
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090327/tuk-spooky-haunting-photo-baffles-ghost-45dbed5.html


Hey, isn't that Sickie Ickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Who knew the strangers outside were peeping toms, Roxy?


----------



## Don Givens

The first photo is so terrible that the mortar lines don't even line up on the plaza. Odds are they just took two pictues at two different times of the day and "accidently" spliced them together. 

The 2nd photo is probably an advertising stunt for Prince Albert tobacco. " Of course we have Prince Albert in the Can.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*More Google Street View fun*

How about an alien?? 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sciencea...02/ET-tracked-down-on-Google-Street-View.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's no alien, that's clearly Bozo the Clown with a light saber in front of him.


----------



## Draik41895

> Some people have suggested its just light reflecting on rocks


lol,how would that work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Draik41895 said:


> lol,how would that work?


They're very shiny rocks with mica in them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Diver claims to have seen Steve Irwin's ghost*



http://www.allnewsweb.com/page575575.php


----------



## Monk

Crickey!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghost, phooey! I'll bet it was just a mermaid


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe he's haunting the stingrays.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

kinda nice to think he's still around in one form or another...


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Sounds to me like a Residual Haunting, basically he is just there, possibly visiting. Likely didn't even know the other Swimmer was around.


----------



## Don Givens

Little Known Fact.

In 1998, Steve Irwin was nearly arrested by US Secret Service Agents when he jumped out from behind a bush, pounced on one of Hillary Clinton's legs, and tried to wrestle it into a burlap sack. 

He was released when then President Clinton admitted he once made a similar mistake when he and Hillary were lost in the desert, he mistook her leg for a cactus, and almost chopped it off trying to get water.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost spooks schoolgirls*

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/NST/Tuesday/NewsBreak/20090428222152/Article/index_html


----------



## RoxyBlue

We used to see apparitions on our school cafeteria, too, but I think it was really just the sauerkraut


----------



## Spooky1

It's the ghost of Lunch Ladies Past.


----------



## Kaoru

Should go to the older structures at your own local places if you want to see ghosts. Thats one way to get some inspiration too but then I personaly wont go to any haunted places. I do belive in ghosts and spirits and I dont belive in messing with that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost hunters inspect 180 yr old hotel site*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090511/ap_on_re_us/us_ghost_hunters


----------



## Tyler

Wow, thats a really different type of place to investigate.


----------



## kprimm

Man i love the old west.If this darn economy ever gets straightened out i am planning a trip to tombstone and a stop at the haunted bird cage theatre.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost caught on cam in haunted museum*

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090518/tuk-ghostly-museum-image-caught-on-film-6323e80.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

That figure reminds me of the Lincoln Memorial. Maybe he's visiting the museum, too.


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> That figure reminds me of the Lincoln Memorial. Maybe he's visiting the museum, too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Very cool! I just wish the picture was larger.


----------



## slightlymad

Looks a little impatient to me


----------



## Kaoru

I love this image. I always tell skeptics, go to your nearest haunted place and stay there for 24 hours alone or go explore with someone and then tell me if you don't believe that there is no such things as spirits or ghosts or whatever you would call them.


----------



## kprimm

Thats a cool picture. It always seems that there are so many people who cant believe in anything. I know man does not have all the answers and i believe he was not meant to.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost caught on surveillance camera in SC*

http://www.digtriad.com/news/watercooler/article.aspx?storyid=125387&catid=176


----------



## RoxyBlue

The fish commercial at the beginning of the video was the best part


----------



## Kaoru

LOL..Claire the friendly ghost huh? Maybe its a "he".


----------



## Don Givens

Looks like someone shining a flashlight to me.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I believe ghosts are awesome, but not real.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost bride*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...2/Teenage-girl-dug-up-to-be-corpse-bride.html


----------



## scareme

Wow, spooky. Strangling young women to sell as corpse brides. I hope it doesn't catch on in this country.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I want to say one of the network shows just recently did a show involving a missing persons (Numbers: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1256330/) that involved a young Asian FBI agent... turns out it was a "ghost bride/prostitution" situation. They would kill the girls and sell them to be brides.

This is seriously screwed up.


----------



## skeletonowl

screwed up indeed. Interesting story.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ghost cat*

http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/2563071/Is-there-a-ghost-cat-in-Taranaki


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks more like a ghost tumbleweed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Boy beaten up by ghost*



http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/Boy-13-39beaten-up-by.5446561.jp


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like someone didn't care for his choice of music


----------



## mysticwitch

I believe---had a few experiences & am waiting for more. I was touched hard by "nothing" while visiting a local gift shop. I also seem to be home or host to the little child who sits and stares at me from my stair landing. My kids have seen a "friend" when no person was visible. I have had stuff moved from where I left it -only to find it back in the exact same place usually after everyone has "left the building". Even my hubby had a unique experience when he was house sitting for his great aunt & uncle. The house was empty & he was a younger guy so he was hanging out on his phone & just enjoying the empty house. He found the pillows from the window seats tossed on the floor & being a typical everything has an explanation person picked them back up & put them back. Again being the only person in the house & not being back in the room he returned to find the pillows back on the floor. It made him unsettled. We also had the luck to visit a "haunted" jail & catch a couple of experiences----plus a few orbs. Any doubt?? If you ever get Eastern Pa check out The Jail @ Jim Thorpe (Molly Maguires),& Eastern State Penn. a complete must see.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Well no I don't have scientific hard data on the subject,BUT! I have experienced them 
1st hand. One lives(if that's the correct term_uneasy LOL) @ a former friend's property and I can assure you,he is quite real(there are @ least 10 people who will back that up). My next three I had the pleasure (1 the displeasure) of meeting were @ a house I lived in w/ my ex and her childeren just north of Atl. Ga. in a rapidly developing area named Buford. As I had experienced 1 before I wasn't particularly worried when we figured out that the place was indeed haunted. Our 1st that made contact of sorts was a child...never saw him physically but plenty of harmless pranks from that one. I'd have 2 draw a layout of the house 4 you 2 understand but suffice it 2 say,if you were in the living room...there is no way 2 get 2 the kids playroom w/o being seen. And yet 2 begin w/,our(sorry have 2correct myself)her youngest had a bouncy ball w/ LED's that played music when squeezed. This ball one night starts playing while we were watching TV on the couch in the living room,and approx. 10 seconds l8r comes rolling down the hall from the playroom @ which time we both swear we cld hear faint laughter. I immediately jumped up2 put the baby back 2 bed(she was 2yrs old then). But 2 my surprise there was noone in the [email protected]! Now this is the kicker...there is no way into or out of that room as there is a 6' long hallway 2 a room w/ no other doors or a window of anykind!!! And it is l8 here on the east coast(school tomorrow) and I have 2 get 2 bed as I have 2 leave here @ 7am. I will however continue this tomorrow when I get home.L8rz.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

HauntCast said:


> I believe in ghosts because I used to work in a bar in Boston that was haunted. I had at least 3 different experience with the ghost there. The stories are kind of long to type, but one experience was when I sensed a person walk by me going into the kitchen and saw it out of the corner of my eye. When I asked the person I was talking to who it was they said they it was probably the ghost. I ran into the kitchen an no one was there. The other stories are a lot freakier than that.


sorry,had 2 reply. In my experience,out of the corner of your eye is the only way u can see them. If you look directly,they disappear but they are NOT gone.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Don Givens said:


> I don't believe in ghosts, but if I am wrong, I do believe the last person they would be willing to talk to would be Whoopi Goldberg.


w/ you on that one! 4real! Goodnyt folks.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Revenant said:


> And that is blatantly untrue. People who are anti-science love making that tired old accusation, and it's false. Science believes that there *are* answers to most things, and the way to find them is through careful, controlled research. If scientists believed they already had all the answers, there would *be* no more scientific research because there would be no need for it.


Very much in agreance w/ you there. I am fascinated by science and math, and yet I can't deny what I heard,felt,touched and was touched by.

Oh lord,stop...Pls sir power down the computer,step away from it n place your butt in the bed! Yes sir,don't shoot I was just...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Senator's ghost haunts house in CA?*

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/09/06/BATU19IOIC.DTL


----------



## Zombies R Us

As a kid I remember listening to my parents and their friends tell stories of ghosts that either they or persons they knew encountered. They spent hours taking turns recounting one ghost story after another. We come from an Irish/English background where the idea of spirits was never laughed at but firmly believed in. My grandfather once told me of the visit from his recently departed sister on the evening before he received the news of her death, standing by the garden gate whe she was supposed to be in the hospital sick with meningitis. He said she died at the moment he saw her. I have personally felt the presence of a spirit after someone has passed on, many times. I have only been convinced that not only is there an afterlife but that the soul remains around for a period of time around the corporal being. There is a reason funeral ritual involves a three day wake period, some lore states that the soul takes about that time to pass over to the other side. In my place of work we still have a spirit who hangs around the room he died in, and strangely enough it is only confused patients who see him and describe him perfectly to the staff. I think it's because the confused mind has no preconceptions and doesn't try to rationalize what they are "seeing". As a young nurse I remember a patient who rang in the middle of the night and requested that I ask the patient next door to stop staring at her through the window blinds. She made the motion with her hands that the person was parting the blinds with her hands and looking at her through the window.The problem was the room was empty and the blinds were those kind that were between two panes of glass and couldn't be moved by hands. When I asked her to describe the woman she gave an exact description of the woman who had passed away that morning in the empty room. This patient was admitted hours afterwards and would never have seen this woman. I remember talking to my co-workers about the incident and they all immediately identified the aforementioned dead woman. I have additionally had many patients describe their near death experiences and they are all very similar, either they float through the ceiling upwards away from their body or they can recall conversations of health professionals outside of the room at the time their are "technically" dead or without vital signs for an extended period of time. Either way I don't fear death, it apparently is very peaceful and someone always comes to meet you to bring you to the other side. How else do you explain comatose patients sitting up and speaking to an unseen presence in the room and saying things like "oh finally, I thought you would never come" just before their last breath?


----------



## jaege

I too am a skeptic. Typically you find the "hard evidence" to be someone who knew someone, or "I had a feeling", that sort of thing. Personally, I am a realist and view things through logic and reason. If I cannot prove it through a scientific method, then I am doubtful. I am not saying that ghosts do not exist. It is impossible to prove a negative. I am saying there is no empirical evidence to prove that they do exist, although I do maintain an open mind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Carradine was haunted by ghost*



http://www.popeater.com/2009/09/22/closet-dwelling-ghost-haunted-carradine/


----------



## kprimm

Too bad what happened to him, I loved him in Kung fu.


----------



## GothicCandle

*Ghost Enhancement Spray!*


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks, I needed a laugh for the day.


----------



## Terrormaster

LMAO - would have been even better if done Billy Mays style. But damn that was funny.


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, That's a riot. I'll place my order right away! :googly:


----------



## JohnnyL

hahaha, too funny. I agree, I'll place my order asap!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i'll take 7


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, he must be the Sham WOW guy's brother


----------



## fritz42_male

wtf is Johnny Rotten doing advertising this stuff?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Jim Morrison's ghost*



http://www.spinnermusic.co.uk/2009/10/12/researchers-say-photo-of-jim-morrisons-ghost-is-real#


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm not buying it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's Elvis


----------



## Tralan

It would be a crazy turn of events if Elvis was haunting Jim Morrison's grave...


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just goes to show...People are Strange


----------



## HauntedHacienda

It's Real.
I have taken a Course on Spirit Photography and I cannot deny that this is the most Real Ghost Photo I have ever seen.
Wow, is all I can say. I hope that they put this one in a Museum somewhere, showcase it properly.


----------



## diecastman71

I believe. My grandparents baught a farm at the end of the great depression. My grandfather joked about getting it so cheap because it was haunted. The first night footsteps were heard on the stairs all night and lights danced around the livingroom. My grandfather decided to replace the creaking stairs and after tearing them out one day, that night the footsteps continued. My aunts and uncle told me many stories of the house. Grandpa was a school teacher and contacted the University of Missouri who sent investigators who left in the middle of the night. They finally were able to sell the farm and the new owners slept in the barn and made their kids live in the house. My father told me about seeing a "ball of fire" flying out of one of the upstairs windows after they moved out. He would run from the time it came into view till he was home from school.

I was married and spent my first night of marriage at the famous Crescent Hotel in Eureka Springs, Arkansas. I was exploring the place waiting for my room to be prepared, and one section of the hotel gave me the creeps. I felt like I wasn't alone and stayed away from that hallway the rest of the time. After our wedding I went on the ghost tour of the town. During the tour we were told about the hotel's past and how the owners would not rent rooms on a certain hall (guess which one). I heard several strange noises but saw nothing that night. 

I have never witnessed anything paranormal, but certainly believe.


----------



## The Creepster

I am a ghost BoooOooOooo......my pic is on a box even......


----------



## Hauntful

When I was younger I believed in them more LOL Kids could have some pretty vivid imaginations. Well as for now! Right now. I am not sure, but I am more into not believing in them too much. 

I do love to read about ghost, and haunted places for a fun read. I just find them interesting. I like having some belief in ghosts a little for a good read of an eerie story. But we just never know just maybe? Who knows anyway?

But Yes!... A few things had made me wonder, but I usually think "It's Just coincident", or "I must have forgotten that's how it turned off by itself" or "just my eyes playing tricks. Where are those glasses" 

one time I had a good laugh at my friend. She had this old solid state TV that someone gave her, and it had a sleep timer on it. She put it in one of her kids room, but she never bothered missing with the settings on it thinking that it's old there would be not much. 

Then she keep saying it would go on in the middle of the night all by itself, and she couldn't figure out why? It started freaking out her kids that they would start covering it at night and said they don't want it in there room anymore. But I told her there is probably a sleep timer on it and voila that was what it was! LOL Then her kids wanted to bring it to their room again, but to use it to scare some friends who would sleep over. Just for fun and calling it the haunted TV. So go figure! LOL We do need a little excitement in our lives at times too. A little scare here and there.


----------



## Sananeko

You mean any type of ghost right? I have had some "moments" with ghosts. Too many to tell in one post..

My first time was when I was little, I use to play with this girl everyday in my back yard. Now I don't know if the parents thought it was a "play" friend or they really saw her but I got the news two years later after I move away that she died in a car crash about a year after I moved there, We were friends, playing in the back yard for four years.. Now why did no buddy tell me that?

Another was years later, I was with a group of ghost hunters just a tag along, I think the guy (my friend) was trying to impress me or something. Well we ended up in the house with a rival group.. fun huh? Well we went around this old house trying to find something that screams haunted.. They got some orbs and sounds... We thought it was the end of it all and were fixing to leave. I all of sudden saw a kid, and being the moron (and motherly type) I am I went after this kid.. I mean it a big, old, going to be teared down house, why would a kid be here? I follow this kid down the hall to a room, trying to get his attention the whole time. When I caught up with him I asked why he didn't answer me...It wasn't til he turned around to show me the front, right top side of his head is gone and his mouth is sewn shut... Freaked out I turned to run.. I was greeted by the most.. I can't even type the right words out to describ him. He was yelling and cussing that the kids were his and no one will have them. I ducked passed him and ran back down the hall, screaming for the group. I heard my name get called out and saw them at the end of the hall and ran as fast as I could. I remember reaching for my friend and feeling something behind me... my friend that was so close.. then just flew away so fast. By the pull I found quickly it was me flying backwards down the hall, I could see the look on my friend's face, then I hit a wall and a door slamed and locked in front of me.. My head was pounding and I looked up. It was the creature.. He was staring at me and yelling the same thing about his kids and stuff.. I was yelling at him to go away then it just went black. I woke up in the hospital with a tube down my thoat and my hand in bandages. I was later told that they kicked down the door to find me with nails in my hands and later when the ER got me, nails down my thoat. I have scars on the inside of my cheeks to remind me of that day... I still remember those eyes..

I guess I now know why haunted house don't scare me...


----------



## randomr8

*Family Ghost Story*

This is one of the those Notes I put on face - tag 25 ppl to tell their family stories. Didn't catch on. Figured a few of you would enjoy it.

Around the turn of the century before last, my mother's grandmother family had lots of kids. Every time they had a fourth one, one would die. The 13th child was born and the family had no more child deaths for awhile. Once the 13th child became 14, she became very ill. She was bed ridden for a very long time. She asks for oranges but they were expensive and the doctors didn't suggest it. She finally died.
Her mother was fluffing out the down pillow and comforter she had used for so long and found a lump in the pillow that wouldn't go away. Opening the ticking on the pillow revealed a death crown (google it). A baseball sized globe of feathers made from the pillow with a ticking thread going up thru the center. Death crowns are supposed to be found in the death beds of people that were very good in life.
Soon after her death the family heard constant knocking in the walls of the house in a series of three. They looked and looked for the source. Going as far as ripping down the horsehair plaster to see if there were any animals in the walls making noises. Nothing was ever found. They finally moved out. The house burned down shortly after for no good reason.
Moving forward to the time when my mother was 14. She was helping with the spring cleaning of her grandmother's house. They took down all the pictures to dust, one of which being a large portrait in an oval frame with bubble glass over it. This one was of the 13th child. As they moved to another room to take more frames down they heard a loud pop from the room they just left. Running back into the room they'd just left they found the oval portrait of the 13th child. A question mark had been chiseled into the bubbled glass. When they tried to move it, it shattered.

I inherited the death crown. It sits in a lidded glass bowl. After almost a hundred years it has only lost 2 or 3 feathers.


----------



## Just Whisper

The Shape said:


> I also new a girl who claimed that her ouija board (a real one, not Milton Bradley) was haunted.


There is no such thing as a REAL ouija board. The Milton Bradley boards are just as good a medium as anything else. We have even used a piece of paper before with the stuff written on it. Mostly we use a sheet of foam board now with handwritten info that we customized. It's all good if you know what you're doing. My daughter is really good since they (the spirits) told her she has a lot of energy they can pick up on. Sometimes our "pointer" gets going so fast it is ripped out both of our hands. You can't fake that. My daughter has 8 guardians that talk to her regularly but many others have come through. Most are from countries where they do not speak english so sometimes it is hard to communicate. But we know them by name, and they are a great source of information. Mostly they like to talk about themselves though. LOL

I could tell you many stories about our contact with the "others", but if you already believe they would be redundant, and if you don't believe nothing I say will change that. So suffice to say...I believe.


----------



## Just Whisper

Sananeko said:


> You mean any type of ghost right? I have had some "moments" with ghosts. Too many to tell in one post..
> 
> My first time was when I was little, I use to play with this girl everyday in my back yard. Now I don't know if the parents thought it was a "play" friend or they really saw her but I got the news two years later after I move away that she died in a car crash about a year after I moved there, We were friends, playing in the back yard for four years.. Now why did no buddy tell me that?
> 
> Another was years later, I was with a group of ghost hunters just a tag along, I think the guy (my friend) was trying to impress me or something. Well we ended up in the house with a rival group.. fun huh? Well we went around this old house trying to find something that screams haunted.. They got some orbs and sounds... We thought it was the end of it all and were fixing to leave. I all of sudden saw a kid, and being the moron (and motherly type) I am I went after this kid.. I mean it a big, old, going to be teared down house, why would a kid be here? I follow this kid down the hall to a room, trying to get his attention the whole time. When I caught up with him I asked why he didn't answer me...It wasn't til he turned around to show me the front, right top side of his head is gone and his mouth is sewn shut... Freaked out I turned to run.. I was greeted by the most.. I can't even type the right words out to describ him. He was yelling and cussing that the kids were his and no one will have them. I ducked passed him and ran back down the hall, screaming for the group. I heard my name get called out and saw them at the end of the hall and ran as fast as I could. I remember reaching for my friend and feeling something behind me... my friend that was so close.. then just flew away so fast. By the pull I found quickly it was me flying backwards down the hall, I could see the look on my friend's face, then I hit a wall and a door slamed and locked in front of me.. My head was pounding and I looked up. It was the creature.. He was staring at me and yelling the same thing about his kids and stuff.. I was yelling at him to go away then it just went black. I woke up in the hospital with a tube down my thoat and my hand in bandages. I was later told that they kicked down the door to find me with nails in my hands and later when the ER got me, nails down my thoat. I have scars on the inside of my cheeks to remind me of that day... I still remember those eyes..
> 
> I guess I now know why haunted house don't scare me...


Wow, if this is true...what a terrifying thing. I would never sleep again.


----------



## nixie

I do believe in ghosts, or something of that nature. Maybe protecitve spirits or angels... something. I'm not the sort who readily believes in this sort of thing, but I believe my 16yr old daughter is some sort of medium. As a baby/small child, she would routinely talk to and laugh at "someone" in the corner of the kitchen. She called it "Bin". When she was four, I used to teach at an after-school program (I was allowed to bring her to work with me). Part of my job was to get the carts and tables out of a large storage room at the start of my shift. She always said there was a little boy in the room that no one else could see. I found out a little boy died in the school years before when a tv fell on him. She also used to see a ghost in the bathroom of her upper elementary school. She said she spoke with a voice at her Grandparent's house named Sharon. When I mentioned it to my mom, she told me the woman they bought the house from over thirty years ago was named Sharon. These "spirits" always seem to be friendly. We've had two unexplainable experiences where she was saved from danger by something unseen. When she was about three, I dropped her while pulling her out of a hottub (over concrete), she became weightless as she reached the end of my fingertips until I was able to get a grip of her. She pulled an entire cabinet full of dishes down on herself when she was seven, disapearing under it. However, she was somehow standing five feet away from it uscathed the moment it hit the ground. My husband, a die hard skeptic saw it, and has no explination how she got there. To this day, she sees and hears things. I don't know if they're ghosts, angels, gaurdians, or some other sort of spirit/energy, but there is something there. She just accepts it.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wonder if Bin is really Ben. Kids have trouble speaking at that age. Is she starting to loose it being that she is 16 now?


----------



## nixie

I've also wondered about Bin possibly being a Ben. She hasn't lost it, in fact, she seems to have fine tuned it. The interesting thing is how she just takes it in stride, it doesn't seem to freak her out very often. She's an interesting kid (in an absolutely good way), and I think her experiences have contributed to her unique personality, while at the same time, it could be her personality that opens her us to these experiences. I don't know, but she's always had a certain "something" about her.


----------



## Evil Andrew

The problem I see - they are in all these international locations, castles and fortresses, etc, and they are asking all their EVP questions in English. Seems kind of silly to think they would get a response. Wouldn't the ghosts in El Bosque, Chile speak Spanish ? or the ghosts in Schloss Porcia, Austria speak German ?


----------



## DeathTouch

*Dog Sees Ghosts*

Check it out. Family had to give their Rot away because he was seeing ghosts.

http://www.comcast.net/video/the-haunted-dog-sees-a-ghos/1335205071


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoot, every pet I've had as an adult has seen things I couldn't see, and I didn't give them away

Our dog Willow reacted to something at my parent's house the same morning that my mom heard someone coming down the stairs when no one was coming down the stairs (at least not a living breathing someone). That entity has shared the house with my parents for as long as they've owned it, and no one thinks too much about it.

There's an old folk tale that you can see a ghost your dog sees if you get behind the dog and look from between its ears in the direction the dog is looking. I've never tried this myself' I'm just passing it on


----------



## GothicCandle

our house is haunted and my animals just live with it. Our ghosts aren't bad though, just surprising when one appears out of no where.


----------



## nixie

I think it would have been handy to keep the dog around so he could give the family a heads up when "someone" is lurking... My parents' house is haunted and my daughter has been able to see the entities since she was a baby. She's 16 now and communicates with them.
...hey, maybe we should give her away!! lol


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Being Psychic, having one Cat, that sees things I most often do not, I can understand.
My Cat is also highly Psychic.
I have though seen my own share of Ghosts, Apparitions, Elementals, Angels, etc.
Have been touched, spoken to, communicated with and even screamed at by Ghosts.
Have been doing this since the age of 3.
I am now 33, so I have been in and around the Psychic world for 30 years.
No way I would give my Pet up just because of being Psychic, which all Animals truly are because they lack the Ego that Humans have.


----------



## Sananeko

Just Whisper said:


> Wow, if this is true...what a terrifying thing. I would never sleep again.


I never had trouble sleeping cause of it. I do find that abit strange..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Ghost and Haunting Thread*

I am going to start posting all ghost/haunting/spirit related stories in one thread.

Here's a weird story about a haunted Marine outpost.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/Afghanistan/article6969122.ece


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know it has to be scary if it can scare a US Marine.


----------



## fick209

The only thought going through my head as I read the article was wouldn't it really suck to be stationed there. Then at end of article, this quote: 
"This place really sucks,” said Lance Corporal Austin Hoyt


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

I think they exist but don't ask me to prove it because I can't do it. I guess it's a "mater of faith", so to speak.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

I don't feel to odd after reading this info. Wish I had done it before I posted my qquestion about pets "seeing things". Sorry for the semi-duplication of topic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Knicks blame "haunted hotel" for loss.

Sure, guys - sure. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...12_hotel_ghosts_have_knicks_hearing_boos.html


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I've got more Haunting Stories than any of ya'll could shake a stick at.
I have had Loads of experiences that would make your skin crawl and your hair turn white.
But me be afraid? Hell No! 
Ghosties, BRING IT ON!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a weird story about a little girl and a ghostly experience.....

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/fe...d/4855243.The_spooky_turn_of_the_doorknob___/


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll bet the ghost was mad about the patio being demolished


----------



## MorbidMariah

This December, we took a trip to New Orleans, which was INCREDIBLE. I took lots of pics everywhere hoping maybe I'd get "Something Paranormal". And as I went through all the many pics, I was bummed to see nothing out of the ordinary. Until this one.

This was taken of a supposedly haunted mortuary that we happened upon. Sadly, they are closed and only open by appointment and for special events. So I took a pic. And in the upper right window, you can see what looks to me like a girl standing there looking out at us. Of course, i suppose it could just be a trick of the light. What do you think??


----------



## scareme

Johnny Thunder said:


> Knicks blame "haunted hotel" for loss.
> 
> Sure, guys - sure.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...12_hotel_ghosts_have_knicks_hearing_boos.html


I saw this in the paper when they were in town. I guess there were noises all night long. Some say it was Knicks trying to scare each other. Others say it was Thunder fans messing with them. lol

http://www.legendsofamerica.com/OK-SkirvinHotel.html

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...me-new-york-knicks-players-in-oklahoma-city/1


----------



## scareme

MorbidMariah said:


> This December, we took a trip to New Orleans, which was INCREDIBLE. I took lots of pics everywhere hoping maybe I'd get "Something Paranormal". And as I went through all the many pics, I was bummed to see nothing out of the ordinary. Until this one.
> 
> This was taken of a supposedly haunted mortuary that we happened upon. Sadly, they are closed and only open by appointment and for special events. So I took a pic. And in the upper right window, you can see what looks to me like a girl standing there looking out at us. Of course, i suppose it could just be a trick of the light. What do you think??


Cool, there is something in that window.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A family visiting Picton Cemetery in New South Wales allegedly photographed two ghostly children among the tombstones.

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,26613670-953,00.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Is that a ghost in the window of this hotel? Or a cloud? Or our friend Photoshop?

http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/3295546/Busting-out-the-ghost-theories


----------



## MorbidMariah

I dunno Johnny....it looks kinda similar to the figure in the top window of my pic. Which I still tend to think was "someone" (departed that is) rather than "something".  But, who knows? There are some pretty talented photoshop people out there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghost hunting in Edinburgh's South Bridge vaults

http://heritage.scotsman.com/heritage/Ghost-hunting-in-Edinburgh39s-South.6101332.jp


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bottled ghosts for sale!

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/lifesty...-ghosts-for-sale/story-e6frfhk6-1225836859720


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wasn't there something similar to the bottled ghost thing on eBay a while back?

Man, the things people will bid on - I think I'm in the wrong line of business


----------



## jaege

RoxyBlue said:


> Wasn't there something similar to the bottled ghost thing on eBay a while back?
> 
> Man, the things people will bid on - I think I'm in the wrong line of business


Would it be any different from bidding on or owning a piece of a saint? Put that on ebay and see what people bid. It would be as liklely to be as real as the bottled ghost and just as useful.


----------



## k1w33d

*2 Ghosts for Sale*

Yep, you read it correctly. On a New Zealand auction site you can bid on the captured spirits of two ghosts. Surely that would have to be the best prop you can hope to get your hands on.

The following is a link to a video about the auction. You can jump to the auction via the video description.


----------



## GothicCandle

yeah, some people will buy anything. I once found an ebay auction for a ring that supposedly contained a genie. If your name is Aladdin then your all set! It had a warning at the bottom on the auction which said the seller is not responsible for anything that happens or does not happen and that you buy the ring at your own risk. I believe that is saying "This junk don't work so I'm putting this warning here so you can't sue me when it finally dawns on you what a piece of crap you just bought."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a story about a ghost in the garage.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...depot-phantom-calling-card-pre-war-penny.html


----------



## Ryan Wern

*The real thing*

Has anyone had any REAL paranormal experiences?? I've had a few myself...


----------



## randomr8

*Family ghost story*

Around the turn of the century before last, my mother's grandmother family had lots of kids. Every time they had a fourth one, one would die. The 13th child was born and the family had no more child deaths for awhile. Once the 13th child became 14, she became very ill. She was bed ridden for a very long time. She asks for oranges but they were expensive and the doctors didn't suggest it. She finally died. 
Her mother was fluffing out the down pillow and comforter she had used for so long and found a lump in the pillow that wouldn't go away. Opening the ticking on the pillow revealed a death crown (google it). A baseball sized globe of feathers made from the pillow with a ticking thread going up thru the center. Death crowns are supposed to be found in the death beds of people that were very good in life. 
Soon after her death the family heard constant knocking in the walls of the house in a series of three. They looked and looked for the source. Going as far as ripping down the horsehair plaster to see if there were any animals in the walls making noises. Nothing was ever found. They finally moved out. The house burned down shortly after for no good reason.
Moving forward to the time when my mother was 14. She was helping with the spring cleaning of her grandmother's house. They took down all the pictures to dust, one of which being a large portrait in an oval frame with bubble glass over it. This one was of the 13th child. As they moved to another room to take more frames down they heard a loud pop from the room they just left. Running back into the room they'd just left they found the oval portrait of the 13th child. A question mark had been chiseled into the bubbled glass. When they tried to move it, it shattered.

I inherited the death crown. It sits in a lidded glass bowl. After almost a hundred years it has only lost 2 or 3 feathers.


----------



## Goblin

*Haunted Theater*

We had a theater here that had been around for over 30 years called the
Riverside theater and it was said to be haunted by a projectionist who died
of a heart attack there. My niece worked there for three years and she had
seen some of the ghost's "tricks" first hand. He would turn on the projectors
after you turned them off for the night. Turn lights back on or turn them off
on you. Move things sitting on the counter. She saw a drink cup move by
itself down the counter. They would come in of a morning and there would
be a empty drink cup and candy wrappers on the counter. He seemed to be
partial to Snickers. He was at his worse if you made him mad.

Makes me wonder how mad he is now. They closed the theater 5 years ago
and the building was turned into a fabric store. When asked if they had 
problems with the ghost they won't give you an answer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*B&B claims 43 ghosts*

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/r...ests-that-were-the-most-scary-86908-22195924/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ghost sightings highest in 25 years

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...1387/Ghost-sightings-highest-in-25-years.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yorkshire sounds like the place to be if you wanna see something supernatural


----------



## Johnny Thunder

More fun with spirits. The ghostly kind, that is:

Ghost spotted by Selby Town Hall....

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/8136276._Ghost__spotted_at_Selby_Town_Hall/

.... while here we can enjoy Chinese whispers blamed on ghost

http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/news/3657469/Chinese-whispers-blamed-on-ghost


----------



## hwdighton

*Help needed*

This is a bit of a long story but bear with me. It started as a kid, we used to live in this house and everytime I went upstairs I got the impression that a man was shouting at me so i'd rush into the bathroom and lock the door but for some reason I knew he was the other side of the door. Nothing else has really happened to me through my life till I moved in with my partner,she already had 2 kids, and they was scared of this room and so was I. Now i'm 17 stone and lift heavy weights and also go on fishing trips on my own for weeks at a time but this room when the door was open scared me to death. I felt like that kid again. The kids used to talk about the man and my child who was 2 came walking through the hallway holding someones hand but no-one was there. We've had normal ghost feeling such as someone walking in a room, I saw a hand coming up the stairs on my way to bathroom assumed it was my wife. Called her again and again till she came in from garden and asked what I was shouting about. Constant noises and feeling of being watched. We ended up moving and our old neighbour said the day we moved that night she saw a angry man staring out our old window we she assumed was the landlord but we hadn't handed in the keys. We know live in another house and things are starting to happen again. I know new houses have squeaks but I know when someone is walking down the stairs but no-one is there. We had my 2nd daughters first birthday the other day so we was taking photo's and there's orbs everywhere. When we first moved in I felt nothing but slowly that same feeling of not welcome upstairs is coming back. I don't know if it's following us or we've moved to another haunted house,and I know nothing about this sort of stuff but i don't want my kids scared again. If you could give me some advice i'd be very grateful or atleast be able to maybe put our minds at ease.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Welcome to the forum hwdighton.

I don't know how much advice you'll get about your haunting. We don't deal with the paranormal here - just Halloween.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hello HWDighton, I'm not sure, but I get the impression your looking for help with a haunting issue( a real haunting issue), if that's the case I think you may be on the wrong forum, we make Halloween props, and are devoted to halloween decorations and halloween haunts. You may want to seek help on one of the haunting or spiritual manifestations sites, if not welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## hwdighton

Ok now I feel stupid i'll have a look about for a haunting forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you are facebook user I have a couple dozen friends in Europe that are paranormal folk I could put you in touch with.


----------



## RoxyBlue

hwdighton said:


> Ok now I feel stupid i'll have a look about for a haunting forum


Nah, don't feel stupid. We aren't haunting in that way, but we do enjoy sharing stories about paranormal experiences in the Oddities threads. You certainly aren't alone in encountering unusual entities.


----------



## debbie5

We have an old lady in a nightgown and her cat as ghosts. No biggie. My kids know about it...she locks doors on us & opens them and moves things. She is especially active if we rearrange furniture , paint, etc. 

Call a priest. Have him do his thing & blesss the house. That should settle it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's another ghost caught on video story -

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/west-central/179806-new-lanark-ghost-captured-on-cctv/

What do you think?


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, it is rainning in the video. And the image bounces around at the same time the object on the top right as well. Going to have to say this was caused by the rain and the glare from the lights and such.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I watched the video before reading the article so as not to be influenced, then read the article and saw that the thing which I ignored as just an artifact of some kind was what they were calling a ghost. Sorry, not convinced


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Radio ghost mystery! Ooooh, scary kids!

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/tayside/181127-radio-ghost-mystery-at-former-raf-station/


----------



## MorbidMariah

I love it! I wanna go listen to the Ghost RAdio!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Oh yeah, and I also totally don't think that blob in the video is anything more than rain/condensation and light refraction. I like Roxy watched the whole thing going, uh, is THAT what they're referring to as a ghost?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jim Morrison's ghost haunts Mexican restaurant?

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...nt-mexican-restaurant-in-los-angeles/19536348


----------



## MorbidMariah

I don't know if I could manage to pee with the ghost of Jim Morrisson lurking around! hehe


----------



## Johnny Thunder

P.T. Barnum "speaks" from the grave on his 200th birthday...........

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...-ringling-bros-circus-showman-speaks/19542684


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gotta love P.T. Barnum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't everyone's hometown have a legend like this?

*Speeding drivers attempt to raise motorcyclist ghost*

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...ead-motorcyclist/story-e6freuy9-1225906481476


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like there are some folks doing their best to join the ghost - not smart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

*Ghost story leads to mass grave*

JT, I think this one is up in your neck of the woods.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/08/24/pennsylvania.graves.mystery/index.html?hpt=C1


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, it is. Interesting story too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow, that's interesting!


----------



## fick209

Pretty cool story


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow, thats pretty cool. Would love to learn more about what happened. Hopefully there will be a followup story to this. 

This story would also make a fantastic backdrop to a horror story telling what "really" happened to the Irish RR workers. I'm thinking something along the lines of JC's The Thing but set in the Pennsylvania woods instead of Antartica. I love a good horror story that blurs the lines between fact and fiction. *rubs hands*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did you hear the one about the amateur ghost hunter who went looking for a ghost train, and then got killed when a real train ran him over? No? Well, here's the story&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

http://www.wxii12.com/r/24782199/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

We did hear about that one - stupid thing to do.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Cool - Kane Hodder (Jason) & R.A. Mihailoff (Leatherface) teamed up with the Ghost Adventures crew in last week's show. That episode is being replayed tonight.


----------



## ScreamReaper

I love Ghost Adventures. I like how they show you the evp evidence, etc. during the show instead of at the end. I do thing it's funny though how the react to the smallest things, "DUUUUUUUDE! I TOTALY heard a noise over there!"


----------



## skeletonowl

i'm actually watching the seasons on Netflix Instant! I like how they always yell at the ghosts haha! I think it is more entertaining than Ghost Hunters. I'm a sucker for these ghost shows...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey kids, let's go ride the Headless Monk Water Slide!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...m-Surge-ride-workers-ghost-headless-monk.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like they may have moved the headstones but left the bodies behind:googly:


----------



## GrimmEverafter

As far as hauntings go, I've lived in two haunted houses. The last one we lived in, dad kept seeing a little boy appear in the living room, and I kept seeing this cat and hearing harsh breathing in my room. Turned out that a priest died in my bedroom, and we found diaries from him and his family in the attic. Glad to be out of there, since he wasn't the most friendly of people.

In general, I believe in haunting because I'm sensitive enough to pick up on the residual emotions in a place. Makes going anywhere historical very interesting. That, and this photo...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=105261569528302&set=a.115959178458541.28172.100001333795793#!/photo.php?fbid=1095506200062&set=a.1095506120060.2014952.1598790828

Dad took this at Fort Ontario, and it was just a dark hallway when no one else was there. It wasn't until three months later when my 6 year old brother was fiddling with the light settings that the two soldiers appeared. There were no cardboard cutouts or anything in that hallway, and we even sent the pic to TAPS to double check. It is a legit photo, not messed with in any way or form. We're trying now this summer to get permission to go into the fort at night with some of my friends to do our own investigation.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool pic Grimm.

Here's some alleged activity at a wedding.

http://news.ca.msn.com/local/newfoundland/ghostly-image-shocks-st-johns-wedding-guests


----------



## oyayubi

I do believe in the possibility of strong energy being left behind in the form of a ghost. I have never actually whitnessed ghosts however. 

My sister and I did go to Salem Mass a few years back and ended up walking through the salem witches cemetery late at night. I felt nor experienced anything except for the excitement of being there. I took some pictures, a bunch of sphere's that weren't there when the pictures were taken but those could really be anything fron dust to tree particles. I don't know why a ghost would appear in the form of a sphere anyway. 

Does anyone else think it is silly that the only time a ghost can be seen or experienced is at night? I would believe this to be a huge misunderstanding. If a ghost exists, wouldn't they always be there night or day?


----------



## MorbidMariah

Actually, of the few ghosty experiences I've had, all but one were during the daytime. I think the ghost hunting shows do their investigations at night partly because you're less likely to have other interferences (noise form daily activities, shadows cast by the sun, etc) but also because it's just spookier and therefore more fun to watch.


----------



## oyayubi

*I would agree to spookier*

I can agree with the spookier part. It does make those shows more intense.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I grew up in a haunted house, and they just showed up whenever. Day or night, but they seemed to have favorite areas.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

My first house after getting married was a bungalo built in the 50's in Dearborn, MI. Weird creepy feelings in the upstairs bedroom and down in the basement at times, with no reason for it. Odd knocks on the walls from one of the bedrooms. We later turned that bedroom into the nursery for the twins. One night after my wife went to bed and the kids were still babies, my son was being fussy. I went up (I was in the basement) to quiet him, then went back down. Later he was fussy again. I went to his room and saw the shadowy profile of a woman leanning over his crib. Thinking it was my wife, I turned around to leave when I saw into our bedroom across the hall and saw my wife still asleep. I turned back and there was no one there. He was quiet for the rest of the night after that. Creepy...

So, yes, I do believe in "ghosts", whatever they may be.

I don't think she was trying to hurt him, just checking up on him like a grandmother or something. I do know someone had been killed in the front yard of that house years back, driver came off the road and struck them down. Don't know if that was a man or a woman, however.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Interesting. One of ours was a lady who would watch me play with my dolls. The only time she made me nervous was when she got between me and the door. On a side note, I was too lazy to change my Barbies' clothes, so there was a lot of screaming "Off with her head!" in that room while I performed doll-to-doll transplants. Maybe that got the ghost's attention.


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Real Haunted Houses*

:jol: Hello to all you spooky people out there! I have a question...is there a REAL haunted house in your neighborhood or do you live in one? Tell us a little bit about it. I love the series _Ghost Hunters _and the few times I have watched when there was actually something that could not be explained I was thrilled! 
My sisters tell me when I was very young, (two years old) that we lived in a haunted house in Warsaw, NC. I don't remember it, but my older sister swears she saw a ghost floating down the hallway and none of my three older sisters would sleep alone in their bedrooms. Before my Mother passed away she would talk about it and swear to me that the house had a "bad" feeling about it and that pictures would just fall off the wall all the time. We drove by the house last summer and I wanted to go inside, but there is a family living there now. In the town I live in now there is a paranormal research group and supposedly several houses that have had activity. NC is big with unexplained things like the Devil's Tramping Ground, the Hoof prints at Bath, the ghosts of Fort Macon in Atlantic Beach, and the ghost light of Fremont. I am getting scared just thinking about it all!


----------



## Lunatic

There appears to be a mountain of evidence out there that suggests that paranormal activity is real, whether ghostly or not. I am a skeptic first and believer second. I find ghosts to be a fascinating subject but also believe there is a logical explanation to some of it. I don't believe I have ever witnessed a ghost but know people that have and I have no reason to disbelieve them.


----------



## graveyardmaster

*ghosts and the paranormal*

hey folks,has anybody got any spooky tales they wish to share and any experiences they have had! i would love to hear you stories!


----------



## N. Fantom

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hello to all you spooky people out there! I have a question...is there a REAL haunted house in your neighborhood or do you live in one? Tell us a little bit about it. I love the series _Ghost Hunters _and the few times I have watched when there was actually something that could not be explained I was thrilled!
> My sisters tell me when I was very young, (two years old) that we lived in a haunted house in Warsaw, NC. I don't remember it, but my older sister swears she saw a ghost floating down the hallway and none of my three older sisters would sleep alone in their bedrooms. Before my Mother passed away she would talk about it and swear to me that the house had a "bad" feeling about it and that pictures would just fall off the wall all the time. We drove by the house last summer and I wanted to go inside, but there is a family living there now. In the town I live in now there is a paranormal research group and supposedly several houses that have had activity. NC is big with unexplained things like the Devil's Tramping Ground, the Hoof prints at Bath, the ghosts of Fort Macon in Atlantic Beach, and the ghost light of Fremont. I am getting scared just thinking about it all!


Lets not forget about The Hunt House ghosts...


----------



## Pumpkin5

N. Fantom said:


> Lets not forget about The Hunt House ghosts...


:jol: Hey Noah, why don't you tell that story, I am sure the others would like to hear it? We sure live in a very haunted state, don't we?


----------



## N. Fantom

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Noah, why don't you tell that story, I am sure the others would like to hear it? We sure live in a very haunted state, don't we?


Haha, yes, yes we do.

It all began back in 1860, when George Dalton, his wife, and his newborn son bought a large piece of farming land. on which he built a large plantation style manor. Several years pass with out incident, until there son runs away, never to be seen again. The boys mother was so distraught, that she leaped from the roof to her death. The husband, not wanting to be in the home anymore, sells it to a 22 year old Dr. Leander G. Hunt his wife, and his 3 year old son. A year later, Mrs. Hunt gets pregnant with their daughter Daisy Hunt. At the same time, the "good doctor" is having an affair with the local harlot, unknowingly getting her pregnant. About 15 years later, said harlot shows up on the doctors door step, terribly sick with her son. She then informs the doctor that the boy is his son, and that he must give him a job or she will let the entire town know, thus ruining his reputation. He agrees and gives the boy a job as stable boy. Soon, the Dr. comes down with pneumonia and dies, at the same time, Daisy falls in love with the stable boy (unknown to her, her half brother) and has "relations". The older brother dislike the fact that his sister is together with someone of such a low social status, so he devises a plan. Late one stormy night, the late Mrs. Hunt calls for assistance in the barn. The boy runs to the barn to help, but as soon as he steps in the door slams shut, trapping him inside, where he is shot twice in the back, and once in the head by Daisy's older brother. Daisy hearing the shot, runs to get the authorities, they are taken into custody but the brother escapes to Texas and the mother is acquitted do to the fact that daisy was pregnant and needed assistance taking care of the child. The child is born with albinism and a rare skin disease that causes his skin to be dry and scaly. To avoid bringing more shame to the family, they kept Jonathon locked in the basement, where he went insane. He began to escape and murder people, hiding their bodies in the properties well. After the second string of murders, Daisy's mother committed suicide by hanging her self off the second story balcony. No one really knows what happened to Daisy or Jonathan, but Daisy;s brother moved back from Texas and started another family in secret. Now the old house was purchased by an old man who refuses to let anyone onto the property, threatening them with a shot gun if they draw to near, but before then, local teens began to spend the night in the house, reporting strange events. Some of these happenings include a full body apparition leaping from the roof, voices, shouts, footsteps, the sound of gunshots, strings ropes and shoelaces left in the building over night were later retrieved only to find them tied into neuses. Also, reports of crying coming from the well and growls and animal like noises coming from the basement.


----------



## scarrycher

I am enjoying myself here in Colorado Springs Colo. and yesterday I got to go to Miramont Castle that the Ghost Hunters came to after a vote to see the most haunted place in America. I cant say I saw a ghost but just being there gave me chills, I tryed to contact Jenny the little girl that is seen there but nothing, I did however take a bunch of pictures so we will see?


----------



## MasterofScare-a-monies

*My first encounter with a spirit*

I was sitting in the floor of my room (no I didn't have a chair) and I had a friend over. He had a ghost radar on his IPhone, although I really didn't believe it worked, so I started to play with it. There were many different colors for the different type of ghosts. green was the passive kind, yellow was attack if provoked and red would just attack for no reason. So, then out of nowhere a red ghost dot popped up behind me and my friend. I started to hear whispers behind me so my friend and I looked behind us, then back at each other then panicked. I hid under my cover for the duration of the night. I haven't seen my friend since.


----------



## skeletonowl

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31

Move your story over here! We already have a thread for this  Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## MasterofScare-a-monies

Haha yeah, I found that thread after I had posted this.


----------



## level3tech

*Scared to death...please help*

Hey guys, I am new to this forum. I joined because of the activity that has been going on in my house lately. I made a video of the events. If you have any advise on what to do, please let me know. Thank you, Ted


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to the forum, level. This is actually a Halloween site, not a haunting (as in spirits or ghosts) site, although a lot of folks here find them interesting


----------



## goneferal

Sounds like you need the help of Hank Hill.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

hey & welcome.


----------



## Haunted Spider

not to pick on level3tech at all, but this inspires me to create a video of my haunt stuff creeping up and out of it's hiding spots because it knows Halloween is coming. hmm....I have a fun project now this weekend  and I didn't even watch the link


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Welcome level3....sorry about your spirit problems.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I don't envy you with your ghostly issues. However, as odd as it sounds, you should verbally address your unwanted guest in a firm manner and tell them it's your house now and you aren't going to put up with crap from them.

If it's an "intelligent" haunt (ie a spirit or ghost with a consciousness) then this might help settle things. If it is a "residual" haunt, then it's like an echo of the past and it wouldn't affect it at all. Due to the fact that, from your video, you have poltergeist activity (the levitating brass fixture you indicated) it's more likely an intelligent haunt.

I can only speak of my own experiences (my last house had some activity) but unless it's actively trying to hurt you or turn you out, then your invisible friend might just be a playful or curious entity, or confused by the renovations you are doing.

As far as what happened to the past owners, there isn't necessarily a connection. Coincidience does not imply causality, as they say...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, like Roxy said this is for people who decorate their houses for Halloween, not paranormal experts..................Good luck.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Best advice you may ever receive: Move to a different house.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

I thought I was on Hauntforum, not /nosleep. 

Anyway, I'm quite skeptical about the validity of any of this, but hey, it's always fun to hear a good ghost story. So if you're having a laugh, I'll just play along. If you're not, then I don't mean to come across as rude, but there's a lot of trolls in these here internets.

That said, there's a few ways for getting rid of unwanted spirits that folks usually recommend. The big one I've heard time and time again is just speak aloud and in a very firm voice that you want the spirit to leave, your family doesn't want it there, you don't want it there, if you have someone to do it with you, all the better. Yell if you have to, but make sure it knows it's not wanted.

I'd love to see the original of the picture of the levitating nozzle. It's definitely worth recording your findings if any more occur.


----------



## Headless

I haven't watched the video either. As much as I feel for anyone going through a difficult time regardless of the reason - I can't help but think it I were feeling threatened in a house I lived in I would be getting the heck out of there. Nothing would put my own or my family's safety in second place. And I mean nothing......


----------



## blynx748

*towel moved*

Hi i live in nc and i was in my bathroom taking a shower and no one was home, i am sure of it. anyways i had placed my towel next to the sink and when i got out it was draped over my toilet seat and both the seat and the lid which was up when i got in the showet were down over the towel. has anyone ever heard of this or know if there's any meaning to it?


----------



## blynx748

I'm sorry i meant it was draped over my toilet bowl under the seat and lid that were shut on top of it.


----------



## kprimm

sounds ghostly to me


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like you have another being living in your residence. Mwa, ha, ha, haaa...

Seriously though, I believe there are spirits that are with us. Sounds like this one likes to prank you or maybe just wanted to get your attention. I have similar experiences in my house which I believe are my very good friend and work partner, Kevin. Kevin passed away tragically in 2006. We used to always play jokes on each other, constantly. Since he has passed away, he continues to get me sometimes. Unfortunately I can't get him back. Most often he changes the numbers on my odometer. One minute it's showing total mileage, then the next minute the trip miles are showing. My mechanics say there's nothing wrong with my odometer, I had them check it. I like having him here though as I never had gotten the chance to say goodbye. It's kinda comforting to me to believe he's here with me, watching out for me. 

I think as long as it isn't destructive or violent, you both may have to have an understanding to be able to reside together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just thought I'd mention here, in case you were under a mistaken impression, that this is a forum about Halloween, not hauntings. Although we find ghost stories interesting, this isn't a group that has expertise in hauntings.

Other than that, welcome


----------



## debbie5

Welcome! Who cares what it is? At least it's picking up stuff for you...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhhmmmm....sounds...well....kind of creepy......
Good news is that it didn't dump the towel "IN" the toilet.


----------



## Otaku

pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:hhhhmmmm....sounds...well....kind of creepy......
> Good news is that it didn't dump the towel "in" the toilet.:d


lol!


----------



## kauldron

I have a story I would like to share. I am a utility lineman but before I got this position I used to do residential work. I used to go into customer's homes and fix their wiring problems when we got a call. One day I had a work order for a new hook up for a family that just moved in to a house. This house is a really nice Tudor style home that sits on the main drag of a nice little community. Right on the corner of the first traffic light actually. 
Anyway, I went to the house and was greeted by a younger woman and her baby. I did the hook up outside and went in to check levels and found there had to be a problem in the basement. The woman showed me to the basement door and she went back to the living room.
I went down the stairs and was in a small, finished room with several doors to different areas. I picked a door and found I was in the furnace and electrical area, and I found the connection I was looking for. I determined what I needed and headed back to get parts from my truck. Here's where it gets spooky.
When I got back to that small basement room with the doors, there was a boy standing at the foot of the stairs. I can still see him plain as day. He wasn't transparent or anything but he certainly looked out of place. His clothes and haircut appeared to be from maybe the 60s or 70s. To be honest he looked like a blonde boy from the Bad News Bears. He looked at me and I looked at him and he turned and walked up the stairs. Now, this little room was exactly that, little. I could cross the room in maybe 3 full strides and when I got to the base of the steps the boy was gone. There was no sound at all.
These stairs are totally wooden, the kind that would make noise if you were just wearing socks. Also, the door at the top didn't open or close. The boy just disappeared. I didn't tell the woman about what happened because I didn't want to scare her. I just went to my truck, got the parts I needed and went back to the basement and finished my work. The second time I went back to the basement nothing happened and I finished the installation and left. I really hope everything has been ok for this family.
Well, that's my one and only ghost story.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Spooky


----------



## seanpeterjohn

*Video of strange light/person passing by*

Hello all! Basically my dad went up to an old hall called kirby hall, in england(northamptonshire), which has been abandoned for many years. He was just having a nose around, and found an opening to a cellar which was pitch black, there was a hole that you could see into the cellar. So he put his camera inside the hole and could see a strange white light. Then something passes by him 3 times. twice while his camera is inside the hole and then again when he zooms out.

Hes not a ghost hunter, it was just something strange he picked up, I wondered if you could all have a look and tell me your thoughts

I put the video up for him, all ive done is slow it down so you can see the thing passing by him better as it happened so quick.






Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's a ghost, it's very skinny

BTW, although we always enjoy reading about ghostly things here, this is more of a Halloween haunt-related forum, not a ghostly haunting forum.


----------



## Hauntings

*Charlie Charlie at a Haunted lake - EVP*

I'm not sure if posting youtube videos counts as advertising, but this experience was just too cool not to share.


----------



## styer94

I believe they do exist, but I too want more hard evidence. hearing stories is great, and watching the shows are fun, but I want to actually get out and explore, see what I can find. I think that is the only true way to answer your question. I think, if you are curious enough, that you should explore and research and try things for yourself. If someone comes to you with video, audio, and photographed proof, there is still the chance they doctored it. You won't get the 100% confirmation unless you experience it first hand. And even then, you may still be skeptical


----------

